#ubuntu-google 2015-12-14
<darkxst> jose, can you publish https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/4811708518367232/ please
<jose> darkxst: all set
<darkxst> jose, hopefully we can find a new QA team from this ;)
<jose> darkxst: it would be amazing, though isn't that task for a bug?
<darkxst> I meant in general, our daily images have been broken for 7 weeks in virtualbox and no one noticed!
<darkxst> yes that last one was for a bugfix
<jose> cool :)
<Girish> popey : Please review my merge request: https://code.launchpad.net/~emailgirishrawat/ubuntu-calendar-app/READMEs/+merge/280392
<Girish> Hi I'm having some issues with bzr. My public key is denied every time. Can anybody help me out?
<DanChapman> morning all
<MatthewAllen> I'm interested to know how everyones going? How many tasks have you guys done?
<tsimonq2> MatthewAllen: over 9000 :P\
<MatthewAllen> tsimonq2, wow - you're pretty quick!
<tsimonq2> MatthewAllen: joking...but I am a mentor of like 15 tasks
<smajevicirfan> balloons, I made a merge request for the top 100 task (https://code.launchpad.net/~smajevic-irfan/ubuntu-qa-website/gci/+merge/280403), can you please review it?
<MatthewAllen> tsimongq2, what do you work on mainly for Ubuntu?
<tsimonq2> MatthewAllen: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/tsimonq2/Contributions
<xcub> does anyone know where Ken Vandine is?
<DanChapman> xcub, he should be about in a little while. He's in the US so it's still morning over there
<xcub> ok, thank you.
<indielives> hello everyone, so I got the task to fix the bug bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1525402
<indielives> it says that i should propose a better placement and design for the button
<indielives> darkxst: I would propose to move it up, directly under the "cursor blinking" section and make a button shape around it
<georgewhite> indielives: I presume they mean comment on the bug?
<indielives> georgewhite: actually the task states "implement an improved design and submit upstream for a design review"
<georgewhite> OK then
<Girish> https://codein.withgoogle.com/tasks/4608447228149760/
<Girish> https://code.launchpad.net/~emailgirishrawat/ubuntu-calendar-app/READMEs/+merge/280392
<balloons> hey Girish
<Girish> balloons : hi
<balloons> ohh this will be so NICE
<Girish> What?
<Girish> My task?
<balloons> your MP. It will be very helpful to everyone
<balloons> yes
<Girish> Thank you! It will be my very first thing pushed and merged! So excited! :D
<balloons> Girish, do you know about autopilot-sandbox-run?
<Girish> Are they the tests that can be run from the sdk?
<balloons> Girish, see https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/platform/guides/running-autopilot-tests/
<balloons> Girish, you can use the SDK, or autopilot3-sandbox-run as easier ways of running tests on the desktop
<Girish> Ok, so should I include this in the README?
<balloons> the README links to that page, but yes it might be worth mentioning anyway I suppose
<balloons> That's why I asked if you knew about it or not. I suspect most people would rather run tests via the SDK?
<balloons> And Girish, if you are up for it, the other core apps need the same treatment :-)
<balloons> that is; a nice set of README's
<Girish> Yep, I was supposing to take the terminal app next.
<balloons> excellent! I'm so happy to see this be fixed
<Girish> balloons : So should I edit my readme for the sandbox tests or not?
<balloons> Girish, I would mention how to run them using the SDK if you don't mind
<Girish> Ok, on it.
<balloons> Girish, if you want to just more or less link to the page rather than repeat things to much, that's ok as it's more visual instructions
<balloons> it's just worth mentioning that you can run them via SDK
<Girish> Okay, I'll leave a link to it then.
<Girish> balloons : Updated README.autopilot.
<Girish> https://code.launchpad.net/~emailgirishrawat/ubuntu-calendar-app/READMEs/+merge/280392
<georgewhite> :/ can’t find libsoy.so on ‘import soy’
<georgewhite> :(
<georgewhite> Oh well
<flocculant> !patience | georgewhite
<ubot93> georgewhite: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<georgewhite> Oops, sorry, I’m on the wrong channel
<georgewhite> d-oh.
<Girish> balloons : https://codein.withgoogle.com/tasks/4608447228149760/
<balloons> Girish, yep, I top approved
<Girish> Yay! :D
<Girish> balloons : Which all core apps need READMEs?
<balloons> Girish, all of them could use an update, besides clock and calendar which you just did
<Girish> How many core apps are there?
<balloons> Girish, actually, one more question
<Girish> Yeah?
<balloons> did you list dependencies in order to build calendar? People get confused by those
<Girish> Yes I did.
<balloons> everything is in debian/control, but by default we aren't building debian packages
<balloons> hmm, I don't see it
<balloons> the core apps are listed here: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/community/core-apps/
<balloons> there's 12
<Girish> address-book-service-testability and a couple of other
<balloons> Girish, yes but under +Building and running on Vivid Desktop (15.04), I'm not sure those commands will work unless they install some things
 * balloons looks @ calendar
<Girish> Okay what all dependencies do I need?
<balloons> look in debian/control
<balloons> I think ubuntu-sdk-libs will take care of most of those. But you'll want cmake and intltool
<Girish> Okay I'll list them.
<balloons> your MP merged, so heh, you'll have to repropose it
<Girish> Yep.
<balloons> I guess it would be useful to try checking out the code in a pristine environment and double checking what's needed to make sure
<Girish> Should I list all the dependencies in debian/control in the main README?
<balloons> Girish, well that would technically work, I think it might be easier to see what's not in the ubuntu-sdk-libs metapackage and list only those
<Girish> Okay.
<Girish> On it.
<balloons> also, I noticed python3-dateutil was missing from autopilot dependencies
<balloons> sorry, just a few little tweak
<Girish> Np.
<Girish> Should I add a README.dependencies where I list all the dependencies required to run different packages?
<balloons> Hmm.. Sure. Then feference it in the developers and autopilot reademe
<Girish> Yes.s
<balloons> I just want to make sure it's really easy for new folks to get setup properly. That's the goal, and you get it
<Girish> Yep.
<gabriel_> hello
<gabriel_> can anyone help me a little bit?
<wxl> gabriel_: sure, just ask
<gabriel_> i have to run some test on calendar
<gabriel_> i installed the sdk and i saw i can use c++
<gabriel_> i am pretty familiar with c++ but i can't figure out how to test and what to test
<wxl> gabriel_: who are your mentor(s)?
<gabriel_> Carla Sella Alan Pope Samsrut
<balloons> xcub, hello
<xcub> hello
<wxl> popey: could you be of assistance to gabriel_ ?
<Girish> gabriel_ : You have to run 2 types of tests: Unit tests and Autopilot tests. Read the README provided in the code
<balloons> yes, everything with the tutorial looks good to me. I'm not sure in Ken will be around today or not
<wxl> that's alan pope i just pinged gabriel_ :)
<balloons> I can approve, and I'm sure Ken will still have a last look. I'm curious about where you want to publish it. Did you have a place in mind?
<gabriel_> aham okay
<xcub> I was thinking about coverting it into an HTML file, then handing it to the people who administer Bacon 2D to decide where to put it.
<Girish> gabriel_ : The code is hosted at https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app
<gabriel_> i was going to ask that, thanks :))
<xcub> Or i could post it on github
<Girish> gabriel_ : Np.
<xcub> Sorry balloons, I got disconnected from IRC; did you say anything after I said "or i could post it on github"
<balloons> xcub, that sounds like a good idea. I'll personally still promote it, as I think it's cool. Let me know when you have it marked up as HTML
<balloons> I'd like to get it on ubuntu planet for instance
<balloons> planet.ubuntu.com
<balloons> xcub, no no worries, I didn't respond while you dc'd
<xcub> ok, thank you. I'll let you know then. \
<balloons> xcub, so I'll go ahead and approve so you can keep working
<balloons> xcub, all approved
<Nis> It is okay
<Girish> balloons : http://i.imgur.com/yPaJlDt.png I made a list of dependencies needed. Can you check if any are missing?
<xcub> Thanks!
<balloons> xcub, posting on github if you want to post it yourself is a better idea than using a free webhost ;)
<Nis> Ubnu is not user friendly comper to Windows
<balloons> Girish, that looks pretty good, although some are redudant. When you put it in the file, I would post it as an install string. sudo apt-get instal ....
<wxl> Nis: is there something you need help with?
<Girish> Yeah i thought of that
<Girish> So i should put a single string with all the dependencies?
<Nis> I think we have to provide a firewall in ubutu
<balloons> Girish, so I think outside of autopilot depends, ubuntu-sdk-libs qtcontact5-galera qtorganizer5-eds might be enough. Did you try installing things in a chroot to see?
<balloons> Girish, yea a single install string makes it easy for people Ithink
<Girish> sudo apt-get install first && second && thrid <- that would make a pretty large string
<wxl> Nis: already is one http://www.howtogeek.com/115116/how-to-configure-ubuntus-built-in-firewall/
<balloons> Girish, it would be like sudo apt-get install package1 package2 package3
<Girish> oh yes.
<Girish> balloons : What do you mean by ubuntu-sdk-libs qtcontact5-galera qtorganizer5-eds might be enough?
<balloons> Girish, yes and the list could be shorter, as some of those packages install other ones. Finding the smaller list would be useful. For example, ubuntu-sdk-libs install qtorganizer; see http://packages.ubuntu.com/wily/ubuntu-sdk-libs
<balloons> Girish, that's why I was saying the simplest thing to do would be use a clean system and follow your instructions
<Girish> Okay.
<balloons> then install the meta-packages and see what the build still wants / needs
<Girish> Okay.
<balloons> Girish, ideally the developers would have done this, but we get to do a little sluething
<balloons> Girish, do you know how to create a chroot?
<Girish> Nope. But I've a clean copy of ubuntu installed in a VM
<balloons> Girish, that works :-)
<balloons> Girish, you'll want to make sure you snapshot it beforehand, so you can do the same thing for other apps
<balloons> or uninstall the packages you install between each one
<Girish> Oh yaeh that's a brilliant idea!
<balloons> really a clean VM is a handy thing to have a snapshot of!
<wxl> balloons: tsimonq2 made four tasks that were supposed to be for doing the entire suite of test cases for a particular image. they need editing, though, before they are published. can you add me to them?
<balloons> wxl, yes
<wxl> balloons: https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/5855101298147328/ https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/4899542210183168/ https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/5751474072059904/ https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/6122000900685824/
<balloons> wxl, looking at them, I think you could ask them to do all of them; or do it for more than one day, etc. Also the instance count could be higher
<gabriel_> Guys, sorry for bothering you one more time, I have a problem while building ubuntu calendar app
<wxl> balloons: agree
<balloons> wxl, so it likely will end up being 1 task eh?
<balloons> either way, nice to see some lubuntu stuff out there!
<wxl> balloons: no, it'll be four tasks, one for each image
<balloons> ahh, gotcha
<wxl> balloons: or maybe i could make two
<wxl> balloons: can't assume someone has both i386 and amd64
<Rob1507> hey, can I ask a question?
<Girish> Rob1507 : Sure, whatsup?
<Rob1507> Girish: I am working on task "Port pastebinit to snappy using snapcraft"
<Rob1507> And I cannot find out where to find pastebinit archive
<Rob1507> Here is the link of the task - https://codein.withgoogle.com/tasks/4645817537265664/?sp-status=2&sp-is_exhausted=False
<Girish> AFAIK, pastebinit is an UBuntu package which can be installed using sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<DanChapman> Rob1507, https://launchpad.net/pastebinit
<balloons> Rob1507, if you wish, you can port a different package that is not pastebinit. I'm the mentor for the task. The goal is to get your feedback on using snapcraft, so if you have an app you'd rather do, let me know and go for it
<Rob1507> I can try pastebinit, but in the case of change I will say. Thank you for help :)
<Rob1507> One more question
<balloons> Rob1507, you are welcome. Good luck!
<balloons> Also, #snappy on freenode has the rest of the snappy team, should you get stuck on something
<balloons> so /join #snappy will put you in there channel
<Rob1507> balloons: thanks. And I should attach only files I get after work?
<xcub_> Hi balloons, It says that I have to wait for parental consent, though I already had my parents fill it out
<xcub_> already
<Girish> wxl : tsimonq2 : https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5043945318907904/
<balloons> Rob1507, hmm. Good question. Make a branch on github or launchpad that has your work. I think that would be best
<wxl> Girish: thanks for the reminder. i'm doing about 12,000 things at once but will get to it shortly :)
<balloons> xcub_, :-( hmm. Well, that's something to ask Google then, I don't have much control over it. Let me ask for you
<Rob1507> balloons: Ok, thanks again
<Rob1507> xcub_: it will not be approved until beginner task is done. Have you done it already?
<xcub_> ok, thanks!
<balloons> ohh.. interesting
<Rob1507> xcub_: You are welcome :)
<wxl> balloons: ok they should be fixed
<balloons> wxl, published
<wxl> Girish: you did all four! i just made a task for that if you want to switch
<wxl> Girish: needless to say, i'd approve for this task or that one, depending on whta you want to do
<Girish> Approve for this one.
<wxl> Girish: did you not find any of the "bugs to look out for?"
<kenvandine> hey xcub
<xcub> hello
<kenvandine> xcub, great work on the tutorial
<xcub> thanks!
<kenvandine> i'm still reviewing it, but probably won't finish today
<kenvandine> i'm sort of on vacation right now :)
<xcub> What kind of adjustments do you think I should make so far
<xcub> oh :)
<kenvandine> replace Bacon 2D with Bacon2D :)
<kenvandine> and the suggestion i made earlier, which you accepted
<kenvandine> xcub, and you made me think of a feature i should add to Boundaries
<kenvandine> but won't affect your tutorial
<kenvandine> i'm going to expose an API in Boundaries to access it's fixtures
<kenvandine> simple to do
<kenvandine> and would greatly simplify your Breakout use case
<xcub> ok, I think that would be a great feature to add.
<kenvandine> yup
<xcub> Let me know when you complete the fix so I can update my tutorial :)
<xcub> oh, and where do you want me to post the html file
<xcub> I plan on converting the tutorial to a website
<xcub> And I was wondering if I should post it on github or just give it you to decide where to put it
<kenvandine> balloons, the bacon2d tutorial task says it should get posted on developer.ubuntu.com
<kenvandine> balloons, any guidance on what we should do to make it suitable?
<kenvandine> just plain html?
<balloons> I can help with that. I wanted to make sure it got out there. Not sure if there was anywhere else you wanted it
<kenvandine> xcub, it would be great if you could post your Breakout project on github
<xcub> ok, so I'll just make the website and give it to balloons to post
<Girish> wxl: Do I specifically need to try and reproduce the bugs? I just followed the instructions and checked if all things were functioning correctly.
<xcub> And then I'll also post the project on github
<balloons> kenvandine, I believe I was thinking of putting it on https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/community/blog/
<kenvandine> balloons, i still need to spend more time reviewing it, but didn't want xcub to waste time on formating/markup stuff if it would need something specific
<balloons> so it went to planet. But it nees a long term home
<wxl> Girish: it's a general rule with iso testing, but i see it's not clear, so consider it approved!
<kenvandine> i can put it on bacon2d.com for a permanent location
<balloons> ok. So markdown is fine for me
<balloons> I don't really want raw html
<kenvandine> xcub, ^^
<Girish> wxl: Okay, will keep that in mind the next time I'm doing QA tracking.
<kenvandine> xcub, markdown would be cool
<kenvandine> xcub, but lets wait until i finish reviewing it in google docs
<xcub> alright, I'll try to use markdown after your done reviewing it
<xcub> I've got to go to my next class now, bye and thanks!
<balloons> kenvandine, I approved the task so xcub was free to get his consent form going also. But we'll do the final review and upload ofc ;-)
<kenvandine> balloons, awesome!
<kenvandine> thx
<balloons> ty
<wxl> Girish: done
<Girish> wxl : Thanks!
<wxl> Girish: thank you on a job well done :)
<kenvandine> balloons, i was thinking about adding a few more similar tasks, not full tutorials but shorter tutorials on specific components in bacon2d
<kenvandine> like some primers on Behaviors, Sprites, Layers, etc
<balloons> kenvandine, go for it. I'm guessing xcub might be interested :-) amongst others
<kenvandine> yeah
<Girish> kenvandine : That would be really cool. I've wanted to play with Bacon2D myself
<kenvandine> Girish, great!
<kenvandine> balloons, i added 2 tasks
<balloons> kenvandine, I'll approve in a moment
<balloons> published
<balloons> i added the bacon2d tah
<balloons> *tag
<Rob1507> Can anyone suggest a go application :D i do not have favorite one to port :D
<Rob1507> please anyone
<Klu> Hello! I am interested in the "Bacon2D viewport primer" on google code-in.
<Klu> Can anyone administrative here tell me about it?
<kenvandine> balloons, thx
<Girish> balloons : Which package is QtQuick in?
<Girish> Or is it an individual package?
<balloons> Girish, hmm. I'm not 100% sure offhand
<balloons> I know there are packages with qtquick in the name
<balloons> generally I would expect that to install as part of a default qt5 instal
<Girish> I found many packages with QtQuick. Which do I include in the dependency list?
<Girish> QtQuick is the first error I got while building the calendar on a frsh install
<Girish> fresh *
<balloons> Girish, ahh I get it
<balloons> Girish, did you install the ubuntu-sdk-libs package?
<Girish> Yep.
<Girish> And the sdk
<Girish> And cmake.
<balloons> Ok, shouldn't need the sdk; just the libs I think
<balloons> but whatever.. anyways, ok qtquick
<balloons> so let's look at the list of depends then
<balloons> Sorry I didn't really get your question until now :-)
<Girish> You said many packages install other packages. So to list as few packages in the dependency list. How do I find which package QtQuick is in? Which package should I list to install QtQuick?
<Girish> Should I list  qtdeclarative5-qtquick2-plugin in the dependency list?
<Girish> Even that doesnt install QtQuick 2.3
<Girish> It's asking for QtQuick 2.3
<balloons> Girish, ohh, did you install the sdk ppa?
<balloons> I mean, did you follow the guide for installing the sdk? I assume as much
<balloons> sorry, I haven't looked yet a the depends
<Girish> Oops, I forget to do that.
<balloons> Girish, I'm guessing you've solved the issue then with that package, but from the sdk ppa so it's the new version
<balloons> yep, looking at the depends I agree with your findings
<balloons> sorry for the troubles on this Girish
<Girish> No problem. It will help more people get started
<Girish> I was not able to solve the issue btw
<Girish> How do I solve the issue of QtQuick 2.3?
<Girish> Do I need to install ubuntu sdk for qtquick ?
<balloons> so if you used the ubuntu sdk ppa, you should get the new version of qtquick it wants
<Girish> How?
<balloons> since you installed beforehand, try distr-uograding
<balloons> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Girish> Okay
<balloons> it should say it wants to update some packages
<Girish> Ok
<Rob1507> Anyone here?
<adueppen> balloons what do I need to do for my task to fix it (it's the tabbed terminal interactive
<adueppen> interface mockup (sorry pressed enter)
<balloons> adueppen, the tabbed terminal interface?
<balloons> Girish, any luck?
<balloons> Rob1507, how's things with snapcraft?
<adueppen> balloons https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/4638205445931008
<Rob1507> it was funny because i haven't claimed pastebin task :D
<Rob1507> balloons, now I am doing another one of the same type
<xcub> Rob1507, I am doing snapcraft as well
<balloons> adueppen, ohh.. that's a question for popey, sorry. I hit the button because I thought you wanted more time. I didn't specifically have anything
<balloons> I wanted to ask
<Girish> balloons : My VM is getting really slow internet. So it;s still upgrading.
<Rob1507> xcub, you work on pastebin?
<Rob1507> :D
<adueppen> balloons OK I'll check with him. I think he was able to straight up extend the deadline because he's the mentor
<xcub> no, I'm porting a go application
<balloons> Girish, ahh
<Rob1507> xcub, me too. And have you choosen an app?
<balloons> adueppen, yes he did. But is it ready to review then or ?
<mcinitreevan> Girish: if you have a spare flash drive of a decent size you should condsider just installing it onto there, its sooo much quicker than a VM
<xcub> nope :)
<balloons> xcub, I would point out #snappy here on freenode as well
<adueppen> balloons I think he's reviewing it, I asked him before if he knew why you had sent it back, but he didn't
<balloons> Girish the good news is once this is done, making the other readme's should be easy. The apps are all similar on dependencies
<balloons> back in a bit
<xcub> Rob1507, do you  know where to find go applications to port
<Girish> Yep.
<xcub> Like there is some archive
<Rob1507> xcub, GitHub
<xcub> just any application on there
<Rob1507> xcub, actually there are many, it is harder to choose a good one.
<Rob1507> one that will be appropriate
<xcub> hi, kenvandine, what did you mean by "add one"
<smajevicirfan> balloons, I've submitted the task now
<kenvandine> xcub, i added some more tasks
<Rob1507> balloons, I submitted the task but I am sure it is not right. I've messed up
<Rob1507> balloons, can I have the task of pastebin back? I finished it and was not able to post
<balloons> smajevicirfan, ack
<balloons> Rob1507, what do you mean?
<Rob1507> which one?
<balloons> submitting the task
<balloons> I can do it later, but not sure what you are asking
<Rob1507> I have accidentally forgotten to claim task. After finishing work I noticed that it is not in task list.
<tsimonq2> balloons: I don't understand, the top 100 change is accepted, right?
<tsimonq2> balloons: and if it is, why don't I see it? :P
<Rob1507> balloon, and after it I claimed another one and I think I messed it up
<adueppen> popey: are you reviewing my task  (tabbed terminal app) now? the whole situation with balloons has been resolved
<xcub> Rob1507, what go application did you port so I know not to do it
<Rob1507> martini-gorm
<xcub> ok, thanks.
<xcub> And by the way, do you know where to post the resulting package
<Rob1507> xcub, I am not sure that I've done everything right
<Rob1507> Have you done it?
<xcub> no, not yet, I'll PM you about it when I'm done so we can compare what we did if you want to
<fazer> does anybody here have any experience with sql?
<fazer> Really need some help for a task
<xcub> a little
<fazer> how can I copy the structure of a 'table' without the data
<Rob1507> xcub, I definitely want :)
<xcub> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/233870/how-can-i-create-a-copy-of-an-oracle-table-without-copying-the-data
<Rob1507> xcub, as for resulting package you should create GitHub account and place there as repository
<xcub> ok, thanks!
<fazer> xcub where does that command get executed? from a sqlite prompt?
<Rob1507> Sorry, I have to go now, I have an exam tomorrow. Bye.
<xcub> I would think so
<fazer> ok
<nathan_> Hi everyone, I'm trying to build the dekko email client but I keep getting "Error 2"
<nathan_> I run "./scripts/run-desktop --with-uitk" but I get "[sub-src-make_first] Error 2"
<nathan_> Does anyone know how I can fix this?
<nathan_> Also - I'm on 14.04
<balloons> tsimonq2, I have to deploy it to production.
<tsimonq2> balloons: oh ok, cool
<balloons> fazer, hello
<balloons> nathan_, that's a question for DanChapman, but it sounds like you need to build dekko first
<fazer> balloons, hey!
<fazer> balloons, I'm having trouble with these tables
<fazer> I'm unable to copy the table structure.
<xcub> I have a question about snapcraft and the yaml file
<xcub> Spcecifically, icon:
<xcub> The application I want to port doesn't provide an icon, is it ok if I just leave this area blank.
<xcub> should i use the one in /usr/share/icons/hicolor/64/apps/apport.png
<balloons> fazer, I saw something along those lines in your post
<fazer> yup.
<fazer> balloons: I'm still unable to do it, and none of the solutions I can find seem to work, including the ones that letozaf pointed me toward
<balloons> fazer, so since you are on IRC at the same time, let me grab the project and help
<balloons> I assume you have the big picture idea down now right?
<fazer> yes.
<fazer>  when I try this: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/233870/how-can-i-create-a-copy-of-an-oracle-table-without-copying-the-data
<fazer> it returns: "Error: no such table: mediastore"
<balloons> fazer, so I would copy the blank database from a fresh install
<balloons> fazer, that way we don't have to copy anything  :-)
<balloons> since we don't need or want any media in it. does that make sense?
<fazer> balloons, from a fresh install of what>
<fazer> no not really, honestly
<balloons> fazer, my thought was to just grab the db from a ubuntu install that doesn't have any Music files in ~/Music
<balloons> it should be blank
<balloons> but let me try cloning the db too
<fazer> ok. so I tell it to locate the db created by the os?
<balloons> fazer, I can't remember the exact location, but ~/.mediascanner perhaps
<balloons> I'm not on my primary machine
<balloons> sorry, i just say what you are trying to do.
<fazer> I don't have a .mediascanner directory in my home dir
<balloons> the db is a sqlite3 file. The other option is to simply dump it to sql, edit the stuff we don't want out, and create a new db
<balloons> i'm not sure what the stackoverflow stuff is
 * balloons does it
 * tsimonq2 subtley slides a picture of a lenny face to balloons 
<balloons> fazer, so i just did this:
<balloons> sqlite3 mediastore.db .dump > blank_mediastore.db
<balloons> then removed most of the insert into calls (all of the ones adding real content)
<balloons> then I restored the sql file into a new db
<balloons> sqlite3 blank_mediastore.db < blank_mediastore.sql
<balloons> fazer, sorry the original dump should be to a sql file, lol
<balloons> sqlite3 mediastore.db .dump > blank_mediastore.sql
<balloons> let me push the new blank db, which I think will do the trick for you
<balloons> or you can do it yourself
<fazer> Let me try it myself.
<fazer> Thank you.
<fazer> balloons, I only have to remove the insert statements inside the media table right? THe rest don't add any content.
<balloons> fazer, attached to the task what I did
<fazer> ok, taking a look now.
 * tsimonq2 wonders if balloons got my subtle hint
<balloons> ::salt::
<balloons> fazer, I believe that is correct.
<fazer> balloons, and to convert back to a .db file i would run this right?
<fazer> sqlite3 .read blank_mediastore
<balloons> fazer, I did it by reading back the sql file into a new db
<balloons> sqlite3 blank_mediastore.db < blank_mediastore.sql
<fazer> k
<balloons> fazer, anything else? If not, I'll grab some chow
<fazer> balloons, no, I think I'm done. Thank you.
<balloons> you are welcome. I hope that helps
<smajevicirfan> balloons, how exactly does the number of comments influence bug heat?
#ubuntu-google 2015-12-15
<fazer> balloons, are you still here?
<fazer> Does anyone know how to fix this error: sqlite3.OperationalError: table schemaVersion already exists
<balloons> smajevicirfan, i believe launchpad docs tell you
<mcinitreevan> balloons: Can I get some more time on this task? https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/6125765456297984/ I had some VM issues and Im still trying to get it to actually work, I have most of the code written but there's something somewhere I didnt do so it doesnt work
<smajevicirfan> balloons, the thing is heat only includes subscribers and duplicates from the 3 listed for the filtering the iso tracker task
<smajevicirfan> and not the number of comments
<balloons> mcinitreevan, time added
<balloons> smajevicirfan, I guess I'm missing the context here a little bit
<balloons> if you want to ask about filtering, talk to flocculant, as he knows what he wants specifically on that
<balloons> I can help more on the technical end :-)
<balloons> leaving a message might be best
<balloons> mcinitreevan, I see the time rolled over, but you have plenty of time for this round ;-)
<mcinitreevan> balloons: Haha yeah I re-accepted the task, Im so determined to figure this out, it's kinda hard with no official documentation to go off of though
<fazer> balloons, looks like I'm not quite done. I keep getting this error:    sqlite3.OperationalError: table 'schemaVersion' already exists
<fazer> sorry for bailing earlier btw, I had to go study for my final exams and do other work at home
<balloons> fazer, where are you getting that error?
<fazer> balloons, when I run my test
<fazer> at this line:     cur.executescript(sql)
<fazer> in _patch_mediascanner_home()
<balloons> oh well, it would be nice to run the branch myself and see :-)
<balloons> or a full log. It's hard to guess at this point
<balloons> however, it sounds like you need to modify the patch. Don't have it create that table again
<balloons> but it's confusing because we copied over the existing table which works with that patch
<fazer> which is what I was wondering.
<balloons> so pushing your changes to a branch would help immensely at this point
<balloons> have you finished writing the other bits?
<balloons> so once this works it'll be all set or?
<fazer> Yup, I believe so.
<fazer> I'll push to a branch now
<malevasquez> Heyy
<fazer> balloons, this is my branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~vamrocks602/music-app/test-empty-library
<balloons> fazer, ok I have to call it a night now, but can look tomorrow. Leave it in a comment on your task for the other mentors :-)
<balloons> sounds like it's really close
<fazer> sure, no problem. I'll do that. yeah, I hope so.
<ElijahEllis> Hi I am currently working on this task: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/+bug/1524027 and I was wondering if I am to make the html app an exact copy stylistically, should i be changing the app.css or editing */ubuntu-html5-ui-toolkit/0.1/ambiance/css/appTemplate.css/SASS
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1524027 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "Adjust HTML5 template to mirror the QML sample app" [Undecided,New]
<ElijahEllis> It seems like editing the ui-toolkit is a beyond the scope of this project but it's not up to me to make that decision
<ElijahEllis> but editing the app.css on the might unessecarily convolute the template
<ElijahEllis> but editing the app.css on the might unessecarily convolute the template
<Nis> Up
<Nis> Rl
<wxl> first time at gci, and we're already at the top of the heap for completed tasks!
<wxl> good job admins, mentors, and students!!!!!
<darkxst> wxl, I reckon 50% of students I have dealt with already ran ubuntu
<wxl> that's fantastic, darkxst. i admit to not having discussed it much with my students.
<wxl> too busy getting work done XD
<darkxst> I'm just guessing from there reports
<darkxst> and quite a lot have said they do, but wanted to try Ubuntu GNOME etc
<wxl> ah cool
<darkxst> one even said he gave his Ubuntu GNOME livecd to his teacher, so had to make a new VM.
<wxl> nice
<MatthewAllen> I've got it on my Laptop for school and running it through a VM for codein on my desktop, don't know anyone else from my school that runs it though
<darkxst> MatthewAllen, there have been a few, but probably they are in different countries to you ;)
<mcinitreevan> wxl: Wow, how many tasks done so far?
<DiegoTc> balloons, jose, popey I think we have a lot of Install Ubuntu task
<DiegoTc> we should have a hangout for trying to explain different task to students, probably that's the reason their are not getting them
<rob1507> Hi, pls can you review my task I cannot move on
<rob1507> And deadline is 3 days so in case of error I will not have time
<DiegoTc> rob1507: which is your task?
<rob1507> Port your favorite go program for snappy using snapcraft
<DiegoTc> rob1507: that's a cool task, but I can't help you on that one
<DiegoTc> are you familiar with Raspberry or Beaglebone?
<balloons> rob1507, I am working on it this morning ;-)
<xcub> hey robert1507, do you know how to include the dependencies for the go application
<xcub> in the .yaml file
<balloons> rob1507, did you manage to publish your snap file?>
<rob1507> Yes
<xcub> no, where do i publish it to, the Ubuntu Software Cetner
<rob1507> Xcub, github
<xcub> snappy can't locate the package if it isn't inside the ubuntu software archives
<balloons> rob1507, weird I'm not finding the app in the store
<rob1507> Look it on github =D in store t was not published
<xcub> @balloons, are we supposed to publish the .snap package or the .yaml file?
<balloons> xcub, it would be nice to get the snap package uploaded in the store
<balloons> For the task, I'd like both to check your work
<xcub> doesn't it need to go through a review proces
<balloons> did you test the app rob1507, and if so, how?
<balloons> xcub, yes, but it's an automated review.
<rob1507> No I havent tested
<balloons> should be quick
<rob1507> Baloons, I need some review to identify my errors
<balloons> rob1507, what does it do? Seems like it's an example application
<balloons> rob1507, yes, I'm looking it over now
<xcub> so if the package is published to the ubuntu software center, I would just run "sudo snappy install gochatapp"
<xcub> on snappy
<balloons> xcub, you would publish to myapps
<balloons> xcub, so https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/?format=snap .  Read https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/publish/
<balloons> so it would be sudo snappy install gochatapp
<xcub> snappy packages can only be built on ubuntu core operating systems right? So if I try to run "sudo snappy install gochatapp" it wouldn't be able to install the app
<xcub> *If i try to run it on 15.10 it will not work?
<balloons> xcub, you can run snappy locally via kvm, to give you a taste of what it's like on a device
<balloons> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/start/#snappy-local
<balloons> snappy is basically a minimial ubuntu image, where apps can be installed as snapps, and there is security, atomic upgrades and rollback. Things apt doesn't provide
<balloons> Reading https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/ should help
<rob1507> balloons, are there many errors in my work?
<xcub> uploaded the package yesterday, and it says that the automated process got 12 errors. It says I don't have any current approved version
<balloons> rob1507, yes you are missing some hooks it seems
<balloons> xcub, ohh, what errors did you get?
<xcub> All 12 fails were the same: No JSON object could be decoded. Value: "ERROR: could not find required 'hooks' in manifest: {'architecture': ['amd64'], 'description': 'Go and Angular.js Chat Application using Socket.io', 'framework': 'ubuntu-core-15.04-dev1', 'icon': 'meta/icon.png', 'installed-size': '8157', 'maintainer': 'Daniyaal Rasheed <radonapps
<xcub> @gmail.com>', 'name': 'gochatapp', 'title': 'Go and Angular.js Chat Application using Socket.io', 'version': '1'} ". click-check-security
<rob1507> balloons, can you give some advice what to do next?
<rob1507> I also had those errors
<rob1507> It is hard to find a program to find basic snap as in examples
<balloons> rob1507, just checking to see how it runs inside snappy
<balloons> we'll need to fix the metadata to start with
<balloons> Comparing with the examples, what looks different about your metadata?
<rob1507> balloons, it is the start :D
<balloons> rob1507, the goal isn't to find the simplest program to package, but to package something you find interesting :-)
<xcub> the ap i am trying to package is this one: https://github.com/trustmaster/gochat
<rob1507> balloons, ok can I choose another program?
<balloons> rob1507, you most certainly may yes
<xcub> And i'm confused about what else to include beside
<xcub> parts:
<balloons> rob1507, xcub, want to /join #snappy
<xcub> gochat-main:
<balloons> there's some folks in there who can help us
<xcub> ok
<Rob1507> xcub, let's try now to ask them
<Rob1507> balloons, I don't understand, if I choose go project from github, and everthing needed is written here should I have more than 1 part
<balloons> more than 1 part?
<balloons> you are creating the packaging bits
<Rob1507> balloons, in case of webcam example parts are server and webcam, right?
<balloons> yes, that sounds right
<Girish> https://codein.withgoogle.com/tasks/4843721241657344/
<Girish> Submitted for review.
<Girish> Also balloons, I have an exam tomorrow so wouldn't be able to work on the READMEs today. Will catch up tomorrow.
<balloons> Girish, I was thinking about how you were doing
<Girish> btw, even after upgrade I'm getting the same error: Couldnt find QtQuick 2.3
<balloons> that doesn't sound fun. I will do the other README tasks right now. I've yet to get to them and I owe you
<balloons> it might be worth just moving forward. Someone else can try and get those dependencies added. Your readme's are already a big improvement
<balloons> heck, just installing everything in debian/control does work, so :-)
<balloons> you can always just say do that, heh
<Girish> I also made the terminal READMEs when I was doing the calendar ones. I need to review them as my calendar ones weren't exactly correct the first time. I'll review them and send them to you tomorrow.
<balloons> Girish, sounds excellent. Thanks again for taking on these tasks!
<Girish> Np! :)
 * balloons is slowly adding the other tasks. They'll all be under the readme tag
<balloons> done and added
<Rob1507> balloons, I've got pass in click-review :D what I should do now? Just upload?
<balloons> Rob1507, ohh excellent. Yea, I'd give it an upload, and try it out on snappy
<Rob1507> Upload on store, right?
<balloons> Rob1507, yea, on myapps
<balloons> Rob1507, also, elopio could have another look if you'd like
<Rob1507> I talked to him he said that in myapps it will pass too
<balloons> Rob1507, ok, so to complete the task, it would be great to have the snap in the store. What app did you end up choosing?
<Rob1507> balloons, The same app I submitted first time. If you want I can change app now, I understood what I am doing, so if you wish I can change
<balloons> Rob1507, ohh. I only mention it because I think the first app you did probably doesn't need to go to the store eh? It doesn't do anything right? Just an example?
<Rob1507> It is hard to find an app actually :D but I find some kind of number type converter. I can try to work it out
<Rob1507> balloons, can I submit this for task and then do another program. Just to have some useful thing done?
<balloons> Rob1507, yes, no worries. The goal was for you to learn a little about snapcraft
<Rob1507> balloons, I am submitting this and I promise to write another one for a useful program :D
<balloons> If you want to post the completed snap again, and submit for review that would be fine
<Rob1507> Is number type converter good one?
<Rob1507> balloons, only snap on GCI website?
<balloons> Rob1507, the folks in #snappy might have a good idea for something
<Rob1507> balloons, ok, ask for program there then?
<balloons> yea, see what ideas they have
<Miaomato> Hi~
<Miaomato> i am doing the task https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/4816928648462336/
<Rob1507> balloons, submitted
<Miaomato> but i can't find where to leave a comment on lp
<balloons> tsimonq2, ^^
<balloons> Rob1507, I still see it as more work needed: https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/4559311409774592/
<Rob1507> balloons, I think my network was a problem. Any changes now?
<balloons> Rob1507, got it. Snap looks good as well
<Rob1507> balloons, Thanks very much. I will send you another one after finding good program to snap, today or tomorrow.
<Rob1507> balloons, how to send the snap to you?
<Rob1507> balloons, https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/4184/
<balloons> Rob1507, send the snap? what did you call it>
<Rob1507> balloons, I will send it now
<balloons> I saw you attached the new snap on submission
<Rob1507> balloons, how to send?
<Rob1507> balloons, as for GCI task, my work was approved. As for new snap, I will send it shortly
<Rob1507> balloons, I published an app on myapps
<balloons> ack
<Rob1507> how can you see it?
<balloons> Rob1507, you can see it too. Install snappy and then grab it from the store
<Rob1507> balloons, Is it working? :D
<balloons> Rob1507, what's the name of the app?
<Rob1507> ytdl-snapcraft
<Rob1507> sudo snappy install ytdl-snapcraft right?
<balloons> Rob1507, a third party interface to the store is here: https://uappexplorer.com/apps?type=snappy
<Rob1507> and there is no ytdl
<Rob1507> balloons, i will send you a .snap
<Rob1507> balloons, How can I access people from Ubuntu GNOME Marketing team?
<balloons> Rob1507, perhaps contacting the team, or asking in #ubuntu-gnome
<Rob1507> ok
<Rob1507> balloons, thanks a lot for your support
<fazer> ahayzen, I tried the command you suggested in the comments : CREATE TABLE IF EXISTS 'schemaVersion' (Version integer )
<fazer> but it doesn't recoggnize 'IF' as  a command, and I'm also getting the same error as earlier: no such table schemaVersion
<tsimonq2> balloons: hm?
<fazer> sorry, to fix my last message: it says- table schemaVersion already exists
<fazer> ahayzen, I created a base class like you suggested and inherited from it whatever I needed.
<fazer> But, the error I was getting earlier, has not been affected, I'm aware that that wasn't the point of making that change but I don't know how to fix this.
<Miaomato> tsimonq2: For the task i am doing, i found out i installed the wrong version of lubuntu image Ծ‸Ծ So don't worry i solved it !
<Miaomato> But i can't find where to report bug at launch pad...
<wxl> Miaomato: you can do it with the ubuntu-bug command
<wxl> Miaomato: just ubuntu-bug <package>
<wxl> Miaomato: e.g. ubuntu-bug evince
<Miaomato> wxl: ok, thank you.
<ahayzen> fazer, try just removing the create tabel command
<wxl> Miaomato: no problem!
<fazer> ahayzen, but leave the Delete from command? OR get rid of that too?
<fazer> ahayzen, without the CREATE TABLE command I get an error saying that the table doesn't exist, both with and without the delete from command
<xcub> HI balloons, I've submitted my package to the software center, but it won't show up yet. Can I just send you the .snap file
<ahayzen> fazer, did you try doing the create table with the if exists...and then doing the delete from as well?
<knome> without knowing what you are exactly talking about, how would "CREATE TABLE IF EXISTS..." even make sense?
<knome> if would only ever try to create a table which already exists, which isn't possible
<knome> wouldn't a "CREATE TABLE IF NOT EXISTS..." statement make more sense?
<fazer> ahayzen, yes I did, it didn't recognize the IF as a viable command
<xcub> elopio, can you review my task https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5486692492378112/
<ahayzen> hmmm yeah it would be if not exists as knome said :-)
<fazer> it returned a syntax error and in my text editor (gedit) it didn't color it the same as the rest of the commands. Although that probably doesn't mean much
<fazer> Yeah, that's what I thought is was supposed to be.
<fazer> let me try
<fazer> ok that worked, now it gives me the same error, but for a different table. This time for media_attic and media
<fazer> ahayzen, I would assume that the IF NOT EXISTS solution wouldn't be viable here as we want to override the previous values and have it be empty.
<knome> if you want to purge the table, then it's better to delete the table and create it; you don't need any IF statements if you know the table doesn't exist (it doesn't since you just deleted it)
<ahayzen> fazer, yeah you'd still need the delete from after...
<fazer> ok, makes sense.
<ahayzen> if you look at the other one if does a DROP then CREATE TABLE for the media table
<fazer> ok, I'll attempt that.
<ahayzen> fazer, have you seen what happens if you do not inject any database?
<ahayzen> does mediascanner automatically have an empty database, or does it have data from other places in it?
<fazer> I'm not sure. I havent attempted that.
<knome> you can also truncate the table if you know the schema is correct
<knome> that only deletes the data, not the table
<knome> then you don't need to re-create it
<fazer> ahayzen knome, if I try to either truncate or drop before the create, it says it doesn't exist, but at the create it throws an error saying that it already exists?!
<ahayzen> \o/
<knome> fazer, what are you actually working on and do you have your code available somewhere?
<fazer> knome I'm writing a test for the music-app
<ahayzen> knome, for the music-app we have to inject a database into mediascanner when we are mocking the data (as its gets the locations wrong)
<fazer> my branch is here: https://code.launchpad.net/~vamrocks602/music-app/test-empty-library
<ahayzen> but fazer is working on making a test when the library is empty (to check the UI has the empty state components displayed)
<fazer> currently, I'm trying to get mediascanner to use a blank database.
<fazer> yup, thats right.
<knome> fazer, could you point me to the file you are working with?
<ahayzen> knome, this is what is done currently on the database ... http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~music-app-dev/music-app/trunk/view/head:/tests/autopilot/music_app/content/mediascanner-2.0/mediastore.sql ... and this is the one fazer is working on http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~vamrocks602/music-app/test-empty-library/view/962/tests/autopilot/music_app/content/mediascanner-2.0/blank_mediastore.sql
<fazer> here: https://code.launchpad.net/~vamrocks602/music-app/test-empty-library
<fazer> knome, I mean here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~vamrocks602/music-app/test-empty-library/view/head:/tests/autopilot/music_app/content/mediascanner-2.0/blank_mediastore.sql
<fazer> oh ok.
<hjarrell> balloons, Where can I find the source for the ubuntuqa bot?
<knome> ok... so which file has the problems... or both?
<ahayzen> fazer, i'm starting to wonder if you can just skip the injection and it'll be ok, assuming mediascanner2 hasn't picked anything up
<ahayzen> knome, the blank one is the failing one
<knome> i see
<knome> so the file starts with create table
<knome> shouldn't it start with either truncate (which empties) or delete and then create?
<fazer>  it only creates if not exists
<fazer> the same outcome is reached.
<knome> "CREATE TABLE 'schemaVersion' (version INTEGER);"
<fazer> oh, I just pushed those changes sorry
<fazer> you might have to reload
<knome> and the error is what?
<fazer> table already exists if the drop table command is removed
<fazer> and table doesn't exist if the drop table command is there
<fazer> table being media and media_attic
<knome> oh, ok
<knome> drop table if exists ...
<balloons> hjarrell, I don't know that it exists outside of production actually. You mean the bot that goes for lp bugs?
<ahayzen> fazer, I also wonder what would happen if you take out the call to the patching of the database (as that is only really done because the paths are to the wrong location) so as you have not content it might already be blank
<ahayzen> fazer, that would mean removing the call self._patch_mediascanner_home(content_dir, mediascannerpath) in your _create_empty_music_library()
<hjarrell> balloons, Yeah the bot that comments on the lp bugs with the link to the iso page.
<balloons> hjarrell, the person to ask would be stgraber, but not sure if / when he'll be around
<fazer> ahayzen, trying that now.
<balloons> hey knome, ahayzen, fazer.
<knome> hullo balloons
<fazer> hello.
<ahayzen> balloons, o/
 * knome pops a few
<balloons> are you thinking of just not mocking the db, as mediascanner presumably will do it
<ahayzen> balloons, yeah that's what i'm thinking
<balloons> I like that idea
<ahayzen> balloons, IIRC the injected one was only so we could fix the path names from /home/user/Music -> /tmp/tmpfolder/Music/
<balloons> ahayzen, correct. And lol, you are right. We don't need or want any media. We literally don't need to do anything
<ahayzen> yup :-)
<ahayzen> just as long as there isn't anything already in there it should be ok :-)
<hjarrell> balloons, Can I just email, https://launchpad.net/~stgraber, and ask him about it?
<fazer> ok, now I get a autopilot.processSearchError that originates when I run self.app = MusicApp(self.Launcher()) in my MusicAppTestCase class
<ahayzen> that sounds like the music-app isn't starting correctly
<balloons> hjarrell, yes
<ahayzen> fazer, can you pastebin the full output ?
<balloons> hjarrell, is it stopping you on a task or ?
 * balloons is making dinner, feel free to ping
<balloons> I think you are in good hands with ahayzen
<fazer> balloons yes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14040202/
<fazer> ahayzen ^
<hjarrell> balloons, The task is to modify the bot so it adds the product in the message with the iso link
<balloons> hjarrell, ahh right!
<ElijahEllis> I'm currently working on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/+bug/1524027, I'm wondering if there is a way to access package/project name information for a html5 project so I can add it to the title/header. The only reason for this is so it wont be a static value like "Project name"
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1524027 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "Adjust HTML5 template to mirror the QML sample app" [Undecided,New]
<ElijahEllis> by the way, hi guys
<ahayzen> fazer, 'terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::runtime_error' what():  unable to open database file' .. \o/
<balloons> hjarrell, hmm. again, stgraber would know offhand. i'll have to dig.
<ElijahEllis> it looks like the manifest.json and <proj-name>.desktop contain that information but I'm not sure if I would be able to parse that succinctly
<balloons> so hjarrell, one  thing that is admin controllable in the tracker if you will is the bug comment
<balloons> you can see it in the admin section of the qatracker
<fazer> ahayzen : ok, so it's still trying to open the database? to stop it from trying t oaccess it would I have to get rid of my entire _create_empty_music_library() method?
<ahayzen> fazer, the application will try to access the database when it starts, so its telling us something is wrong with the db
<balloons> hjarrell, so it might better to nab a different task for now. Remind me if I don't remember to have a better look tomorrow.
<balloons> sorry about that
<ahayzen> fazer, hmm ok well you may have to inject an empty one then :-/ maybe ms2 doesn't generate one in the temporary directory that is used
<fazer> ahayzen ok, so then we do hav....... ok
<hjarrell> balloons, Its okay I can always re-select this task later.
<balloons> right-o
<ahayzen> fazer, what is the platform you are running on again ?
<fazer> wily
<fazer> 15.10
<fazer> bvut I have mediascanner packages from xenial
<ahayzen> coolio :-) and doing qmlscene app/music-app.qml works? ... ah yes i remember now
<fazer> yup.
<ahayzen> fazer, ok, i think for now continue down the injecting route, i'll have a chat with Victor (the other music-app dev) to see what he thinks as he usually deals with the sql db part :-)
<fazer> ahayzen: ok, I'll see what I can do about it. I think i'm close, but.. who knows? anyway, thank you.
<ahayzen> fazer, don't worry, mediascanner is really fiddly to setup a mocked environment, it took us ages to get it right. I looked at your other bits and the main autopilot code looks like it should work once the mocking works :-)
<fazer> ahayzen: cool, good to hear.   :D
<ElijahEllis> I also looked into this https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/html5/sdk-15.04.1/RuntimeApi.RuntimeApi/ but i get Application name: ubuntu-html5-app-launcher every time
#ubuntu-google 2015-12-16
<Sal_D324> Sorry if this is a stupid question, but I submitted a task and it wasn't accepted and I am not sure what is wrong/missing with my submission. Any help would be appreciated.
<adueppen> balloons: sorry if it's a bit late, but would https://codein.withgoogle.com/tasks/5837926646677504/ require taking photos for the art aspect? Or could I create other art if I claimed it?
<Girish> If any mentor is awake can you review https://codein.withgoogle.com/tasks/4843721241657344/ ? Thanks :)
<flocculant> balloons: cam we pause tasks? with images not building then pointless having tasks related to that
<subins2000> Can any mentor extend my task's deadline : https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5131342014578688/
<balloons> yes we can pause
<xcub> If its not too much trouble at this time, could a mentor review this task: https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5486692492378112/
<flocculant> balloons: good job I happen to be here - I'd never have seen that :p
<flocculant> anyway builds are failing so ...
<flocculant> balloons: at least any tasks related to images for ubuntu and xubuntu should be paused - not sure what others have
<balloons> I may be lying though flocculant, as I can't unpublish if they are being worked atm
<balloons> flocculant, I unpublished Add product to ISO testing bug reports as well. I'm not sure where the code lies for the bot, or how to update it sanely
<balloons> everyone requesting a review in here should have had one now
<flocculant> balloons: ack both those :)
<Girish> irssi
<Girish> Sorry ignore that.
<Rob1507> Hi, I submitted task about ubuntu gnome logo and it's need reviewing
<Rob1507> Can someone here review it
<Girish> Yeah, even I submitted that task yesterday.
<Rob1507> Girish, How many tasks have you completed so far?
<MatthewAllen> Girish and Rob1507, I've had a couple that have taken 2 or so days - might just have to wait. People are probally busy
<balloons> Rob1507, Girish, I saw those tasks, but Ali needs to review. And he's asleep atm, it's the middle of the night :-)
<MatthewAllen> Rob1507, I've got 6 done - you?
<Rob1507> MatthewAllen, only 2 :/
<MatthewAllen> 5*
<Rob1507> Its the third task
<MatthewAllen> Rob1507, I'm the same - just submitted 6
<MatthewAllen> Wonder who has the most and how many...
<Rob1507> Oh me too
<Girish> balloons : What about the READMEs? I'm still not able to fix the errors.
<balloons> Girish, right. So I would simply add a note that says to install things listed in debian/control. That's how you got it to build originally right?
<Girish> Yep.
<balloons> We can file a bug to have someone prune the list or make it easier if that makes sense
<balloons> I would do the same with the other README's. I might be asking too much
<Girish> I should add a README.dependencies where I point out to install things listed in dependencies.
<Girish> And point README.dependencies in every other README
<balloons> Girish, I think I would add it as a section in the build readme
<Girish> Okay.
<balloons> like you did for the autopilot readme
<Girish> Yes.
<balloons> thanks for trying to make it just be a package or two. But it doesn't hurt to install the big list. If it's already installed nothing will happen
<balloons> so I'm probably just being silly
<Girish> Also, I'm able to push code to Launchpad. But every time I try installing the QA dev environment it says Error: public key
<MatthewAllen> Girish, you need to setup your SSH Keys on launchpad I believe
<Girish> I have done that.
<MatthewAllen> You on Windows, Ubuntu, something else?
<Girish> That's why I'm able to push code?
<Girish> Ubuntu 15.04
<MatthewAllen> Hmmm, not sure then - sorry :\
<Girish> balloons : So I added a sentence Dependencis for the project are listed in ubuntu-calendar-app/debian/control
<Girish> That is fine, I guess?
<Girish> Dependencies*
<balloons> Girish, yes. Just say something like, Before building or running, you will need to install the dependencies for the application. A complete list can be found in the debian/control file.
<balloons> Thanks!
<Miaomato> tsimonq2: could you review my task? ;)
<balloons> Girish, Rob1507, I approved your tasks. Ali will forgive me ;-) The writeups were good
<Girish> Thanks!
<Girish> balloons : Made a merge request.
<balloons> Girish, ok, I'll have a look. Thanks!
<Girish> balloons : The design document link for weather app is broken: https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1tXcyMBvJAYvwFvUAmTTYzmBP2NFQgbG_Gy8e2gv91kU/edit#slide=id.p
<Girish> Found at https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/community/core-apps/weather/
<balloons> Girish, ahh, That's something for popey to fix. I wonder what happened to the link
<xcub> Hi kenvandine, for the primer, should I create a tutorial about creating another Game, or just some random example. (I ask this because it says a brief primer, and I'm not sure whether or not by brief you just meant examples or a very simple game)
<kenvandine> doesn't need to be a full game
<kenvandine> xcub, but to test it out yourself you'll probably need a simple game
<kenvandine> xcub, but the goal of the doc is help someone already using bacon2d for a game to understand what behaviors are for and how to use them in their game
<xcub> so kind of like the example, showing the concept but not any real objective to the application?
<balloons> xcub, hey also on your snap. I found out from elopio that indeed it does have some issues on the device. It's intended to be a service it seems, and not a binary. elopio could explain more
<kenvandine> xcub, yeah
<xcub> ok
<kenvandine> xcub, but good explanations are more important than the code examples
<kenvandine> xcub, the code examples should augment the explanation
<xcub> alright, I'm thinking of doing something where I build a game, but don't explain any of the things I covered in the last turoail
<kenvandine> xcub, sounds good
<kenvandine> xcub, an example of a non-physics game would be cool too
<kenvandine> perhaps another instance of your previous task
<kenvandine> xcub, you could kill 2 birds with one game here :)
<xcub> yeah ok, I'll do that :)
<kenvandine> awesome
<kenvandine> so the second game tutorial could include the behavior, but reference the primer for more information
<Girish> balloons : Proposed a merge for weather app READMEs
<xcub> actually, i'm not sure how I can appropriately incorporate the srollbehavior into the previous game, I'm more comfortable with building a new game instead. I
<kenvandine> xcub, right... a new game
<kenvandine> your breakout game is a perfect example of a physics game
<kenvandine> maybe a side scrolling game :)
<kenvandine> xcub, actually that would be best using InfiniteScrollEntity
<xcub> waiit, sorry i misread the first thing :)
<balloons> Girish, heh, speedy. I'll take a look
<balloons> Girish, did you confirm your build and debug instructions. Just a note of caution that not every core all is exactly the same in this regard
<flocculant> balloons: can you check here please :) https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/6381048564809728/
<balloons> flocculant, shall we remove it from the display UI too?
<balloons> it seems like yes actuall
<flocculant> balloons: makes sense to me - if people can't add it, seems pointless to be able to see something no-one can use - I was just asking as people used to, so the entries will exist somewhere on the database I assume
<balloons> flocculant, yes they will. And I was going to say, just delete it from the form. But it does make more sense to just remove it everywhere, but leave the old data
<flocculant> right
<ahayzen> balloons, Girish, is that readme's one for the weather-app making the readme into a format like markdown or something ?
<balloons> flocculant, which makes me think of what other UI changes we'd want. We've worked down the bugs
<flocculant> balloons: well - the easier ones :p
<balloons> ahayzen, the goal was to lower the barrier to entry for new developers by having a nice set of README's
<ahayzen> balloons, yeah it looks nice :-) is the plan for that to happen for all core-apps? with common sections across the readmes ?
<balloons> ahayzen, please do give input on what you like and what you don't like about it. For instance, we never said it had to be in markdown format, but perhaps that's a good idea
<balloons> ahayzen, yes, there is a task for every app. Girish is being a boss and going through them :-)
<ahayzen> balloons, yeah i wonder if something like markdown would help, then you could parse that easily in the django developer.ubuntu and show the readmes nicely
<balloons> yea.. It hurts nothing at all to have it in markdown
<balloons> What do you think Girish?
<flocculant> balloons: anyway - not sure about the UI atm - will have time to think more tomorrow, but I've just added a new comment to hunter's task, he'll need your ack though
<Girish> ahayzen : balloons : Oh yeah that's a brilliant idea! :D
<mcinitreevan> Does launchpad dislay the readmes/markdown? Even if it didn't, it might be good as markdown is pretty cool
<ahayzen> Girish, shall i put a comment on the MP saying to ensure its markdown ?
<Girish> ahayzen :Sure.
<balloons> flocculant, I'll agree with you on removing all traces
<flocculant> k - just added a new 'can we?' to it :D
<balloons> flocculant, yea, this is getting into some UI changes.. Which I would LOVE LOVE to se
<flocculant> :)
 * balloons channels for knome
<flocculant> I'd obviously like to see one major UI change - getting rid of the ridiculous bug icons ;)
<Girish> balloons : btw, I was following my build and debug instructions and I'm getting an error "Ubuntu.Components" version 1.3 is not installed.  Shouldn't I already have it when I installed ubuntu-sdk-libs?
<balloons> ahayzen, if you'd like, go ahead and finish the review. I can accept the task once you are happy with everything. Sound ok/
<balloons> Girish, you are on wily and have the ppa right?
<ahayzen> balloons, i've put a comment on the MP, maybe the tasks for each of the coreapps should mention markdown ?
<ahayzen> balloons, and yes if you want to add me as the reviewer/mentor that's cool
<Girish> Shit I'm on Vivid. IS that exclusively for wily?
<wxl> Girish: please tone down the language a bit. :)
<Girish> Sorry.
<balloons> ahayzen, ack
<wxl> no problem. i won't report you to the authorities XD
<balloons> Girish, no, not at all
<balloons> Girish, but you will need the overlay ppa
<balloons> ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/stable-phone-overlay
<Girish> Okay. Thanks!
 * balloons notes if he didn't tell you this, it's probably why calendar had issues
<balloons> ahayzen, speaking of that overlay ppa, lol, do we need to mention it in the readme?
<Girish> We should.
<ahayzen> balloons, overlay ppa? ...
<balloons> that's one of those little things I'm trying to suss out
<balloons> ahayzen, don't you use it? https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay/+index?field.series_filter=vivid&batch=75&memo=75&start=75
<ahayzen> balloons, nope
<ahayzen> balloons, should i? lol
<balloons> well then . . .
<ahayzen> balloons, maybe that would allow me to run autopilot on the desktop for uc1.3 stuff ?
<balloons> ahayzen, you are on wily?
<ahayzen> note i'm still on the old SDK thing, on vivid still
<ahayzen> and i have a local branch of the uitk which i compile and run apps from
<balloons> ahayzen, ahh. So how do you build the weather app then?
<ahayzen> then run autopilot via adt to the device
<balloons> ahh.. see that craziness means it's impossible for others to help out
<ahayzen> balloons, 'build' weather app is pure QML ;-)
<balloons> it's gotta crazy
<balloons> ahayzen, well, yes, quite true. But it won't run without the right framework
<ahayzen> $ click-buddy .
<ahayzen> works on vivid :-)
<ahayzen> balloons, this is the script i use for running pretty much any branch on a device http://people.ubuntu.com/~ahayzen/run_branch_on_device.sh
<ahayzen> 'run' actually means install ;-) lol
<ahayzen> balloons, is it all different on wily?
<balloons> ahayzen, I added you to all the readme tasks :p. But this conversation makes me wonder a bit.
<ahayzen> \o/
<ahayzen> balloons, people should be on trusty or wily anyway right?
<ahayzen> not really vivid
<balloons> I'd like to make sure it's extremely simple and straightforward to build, run and test every core app. That's the idea behind the readme's. I'm curious now if our recommendations are still the best
<balloons> ahayzen, yes
<balloons> ahayzen, and with the new SDK release, maybe what we're doing has been made much much simpler
<ahayzen> hopefully
<ahayzen> balloons, what specifically are you having problems with?
<balloons> I mean. I *think* all the apps can be built, run and tested inside the SDK now
<ahayzen> that's what i would have thought
<balloons> ahayzen, I'm not, but I can hack my way around whatever I need. I'm talking about new contributors
<ahayzen> yeah
<balloons> and Girish in particular is having trouble with weather and uitk 1.3
<ahayzen> so what i do is, have a branch of the UITK and then do $ source export_modules_dir.sh ... but that doesn't work with autopilot IIRC
<flocculant> balloons: awesome ... me tells hunter to change UI to xubuntu blue :D
<ahayzen> balloons, maybe some of the SDK folks are best to poke about this, i haven't played with the new sdk yet and don't know which PPAs i should be on
<robbert> darkxst: is it possible that you give me one more day for the task?
<darkxst> robbert, sure
<balloons> ahayzen, the overlay ppa was to get some of the new phone stuff on the desktop that wasn't in distro
<balloons> but if we propose to new folks to install the SDK and use it and only it, stuff in theory should never be an issue
<darkxst> robbert, done
<balloons> my only concern there is what about the other app dependencies?
<ahayzen> balloons, there are some things, like music requiring mediascanner... or weather needing API keys ... but most of those you can figure out from the debian/control or should just be said in the readme i guess?
<Girish> When I'm trying to update my system using sudo apt-get update I'm getting the following error: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 5A7D1D38BEB6D886
<robbert> darkxst: thank you :)
<Girish> I googled and tried adding the key manually but go  key 5A7D1D38BEB6D886 not found on keyserver
<darkxst> robbert, how are you going with the task?
<balloons> Girish, how did you add the ppa? it grabs the key automagically
<balloons> sudo add-apt-repository
<Girish> Yeah i did that
<balloons> ahayzen, I think the readme should be explicit
<balloons> Girish, you can install without it, but the packages can't be verified
<balloons> what repo is giving you the error?
<balloons> also did the overlay ppa solve the issue?
<Girish> It didnt
<Girish> Something from opensuse.org
<flocculant> :)
<Girish> Still getting Ubuntu.Components version 1.3 is not installed
<balloons> Girish, what do you have installed from opensuse?
<balloons> Girish, I will say though vivid is actually out of support
<Girish> Should I install willy?
<Girish> Or trusty?
<balloons> Girish, sorry I'm wrong. It's supported till Jan
<balloons> anyways, moving to an LTS is generally a good idea if you don't want to upgrade a lot.
<balloons> That said, I wonder about what version of things you have installed
<balloons> apt-cache show  ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<balloons> you should have  1.3.1761+15.04.20151216.1-0ubuntu1
<balloons> Girish, ^^
<Girish> balloons : I don;t have it installed. Unable to locate package.
<balloons> Girish, wha? Why not? it's what provides the ubuntu components
<Girish> But I installed qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin from control
<balloons> wild. I'm not sure how you never got that package installed
<balloons> Girish, if you install it things should work
<flocculant> I'd maybe try back tracking starting with disabling the opensuse repo
<flocculant> just a thought :)
<balloons> ahayzen, a long long time coming, but I finally pushed https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-weather-app/manual-tests/+merge/280775
<ahayzen> balloons, yeah just saw that :-) thankies, i need to update the music-app one with your comments :-)
<balloons> ahayzen, I have one for music too. I want to merge at least the initial versions that work
 * balloons preps it now
<ahayzen> balloons, ok, to overlay mine like you did with p opey's ?
<balloons> ahayzen, yes. I'll merge yours and make sure I have everything just in case
<ahayzen> balloons, then every features/bug we fix we'll have to start enforcing some form of (regression) test :') hehe
<mcinitreevan> balloons: If I made a merge request and had to fix some things, should I make a new commit on that same branch and push it or do something else?
<balloons> mcinitreevan, yep. A new commit and push it. The MP will update
<fazer> ahayzen, balloons I believe I fixed the sql database injection errors, but it's throwing an error at this line: libraryEmpty = self.app.select_single(LibraryEmptyState, objectName="emptyLibrary")
<balloons> fazer, I was wondering about you :-)
<ahayzen> fazer,  sweeeet
<fazer> It says LibraryEmptyState is not a valid object
<balloons> good to hear!
<ahayzen> fazer, that's a much nicer place to error
<balloons> ahayzen, timing issue? wait_select to check?
<ahayzen> fazer, can you see the empty state being shown when the app starts up?
<fazer> I was running hidden, lemme try again
<ahayzen> fazer, and yeah as balloons says, timing,... try wait_select_single()
 * balloons notes autopilot3-sandbox-run supports -X which lets you see things
<fazer> I'm going to try to skip the walk through, cause that's the page I see
<ahayzen> fazer, ah hang on copy this code...
<ahayzen> fazer, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~music-app-dev/music-app/trunk/view/head:/tests/autopilot/music_app/tests/test_music.py#L50
<ahayzen> fazer, Line 50 and 51
<fazer> I skipped the wlakthrough, theres a method in MusicApp
 * balloons crosses fingers for success
<fazer> but that's not the problem, I can still see the three songs in my library. Apparently it didn't load the database properly.
<fazer> :(
<ahayzen> fazer, hmm you inheriting from the right base class? ;-)
<ahayzen> fazer, is your latest code pushed as well?
<fazer> yes I checked. all the right inheritances. pushing now
<ahayzen> fazer, ok i'll have a look in a bit, having dinner/watching TV :-)
<fazer> alright, no prob.
<Girish> balloons : I updated the ubuntu-sdk and reinstalled everything in control.
<Girish> Getting a new error: Seg fault
<balloons> DanChapman, how do I propose something to dekko nowadays?
<Girish> balloons : Is ubuntu-ui-toolkit a package which I can install by apt-get?
<Girish> Or is it inside another package?
<balloons> Girish, directly installable
<balloons> ubuntu-sdk-libs should install it I would have thought
<balloons> but install it yourself
<Girish> apt-get install ubuntu-ui-toolkit doesnt install anything
<Girish> Unable to locate package
<balloons> ohh, it's qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin now. I think you mentioned that
<balloons> sorry about that
<Girish> Yep.
<balloons> however, I see it for vivid in the ppa: ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/stable-phone-overlay
<Girish> I'm still getting a Seg fault when I run it.
<balloons> under ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<balloons> Girish, a pasted log would probably help
<Girish> ubuntu-weather-app/app$ qmlscene ubuntu-weather-app.qml
<Girish> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<fazer> balloons, wait_select_single() is a method of app_proxy right? And the inputs to that would be the type of Object(eg Albums or LibraryEmptyState) and the object name right?
<ahayzen> fazer, so ... libraryEmpty = self.app.wait_select_single(LibraryEmptyState, objectName="emptyLibrary")
<ahayzen> instead of what you posted earlier
<balloons> fazer, wait_select_single is the same as select_single, it just includes a wait step to wait until the object appears, or it times out
<fazer> ok, it doesn't work, still says it can't locate that object but I think the real problem is with the databases because I can still audio files in my library
<ahayzen> fazer, what happens when the application starts when running the test?
<ahayzen> fazer, is that when you still see the audio files?
<fazer> ahayzen, it skips the walkthrough and then I see the albums page
<ahayzen> with data on it?
<fazer> with audio files in it
<ahayzen> ah damn
<fazer> yup
<ahayzen> and your code has been pushed?
<fazer> ahayzen, yup
<balloons> ok, I'll branch the code and look
<ahayzen> cool, i'll have a look in a bit
<fazer> if you look at the blank_mediastore.sql file the location where I got an error I've put a comment above that line. It was a unique constraint failed error. I didn't know how to fix that so I jsut commented it out, but I'm assuming now that that line must have been important
<fazer> ahayzen balloons ^
<ahayzen> fazer, ok i may get Victor on the case he understands the sql chaos :-)
<fazer> alright.
<fazer> I have to leave now. Have to attend a club meet. I can be back in 2 hours but I think you'll probably asleep by then because of the freaking difference in time.
<ahayzen> haha we can comment on the code-in thing if we find anything :-)
<fazer> ok thanks
<balloons> I'm going to give it a try now
<balloons> got my stuff pushed into everything finally
<ahayzen> :-)
<balloons> it was painful because of the renames
<ahayzen> balloons, are you running on device or on desktop
<balloons> bzr mv, git mv
<balloons> ahayzen, I'll be writing / debugging on the desktop
<ahayzen> ok cool
<balloons> them we
<balloons> we'll test on the device once it's done
<ahayzen> then you don't have todo the mv Music .Music .. mkdir Music... reboot chaos
<Girish> balloons : Are my READMEs to build wrong? Or is it a problem with my local environment?
<balloons> Girish, I've no idea what is happening on your machine without a log
<balloons> can you upload one to pastebin?
<Girish> Okay.
<Girish> It's just 2 lines.
<balloons> well, It would be nice to know what you are running, how you are running it, the exact error, etc
<balloons> ahayzen can comment more on what he thinks should allow the app to run
<ahayzen> hehe :-)
<Girish> So I cd into ubuntu-weather-app
<Girish> Make a directory and change into it.
<Girish> mkdir builddir && cd builddir
<Girish> Then,
<Girish> cmake ..  && make -j3
<Girish> Then,
<Girish> qmlscene ../app/ubuntu-weather-app.qml
<ahayzen> $ bzr branch lp:ubuntu-weather-app      $ cd ubuntu-weather-app      // put the API keys in      $ qmlscene app/ubuntu-weather-app.qml     is what i do
<Girish> Do I need the API keys if I need to test it?
<ahayzen> Girish, i don't actually do the cmake, make part :-) as its pure QML there is nothing to compile
<ahayzen> Girish, it should show the window and complain that you don't have a key
<Girish> Okay. After that I do ../app/ubuntu-weather-app.qml
<Girish> It shows Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<ahayzen> and nothing else?
<Girish> Nope.
<ahayzen> and you have the uitk with uc1.3 ?
<ahayzen> but that shouldn't error like that
<Girish> I installed all the dependencies.
<mcinitreevan> When commiting stuff, we never commit the files in po, right? (Unless you are adding translations, but aside from that)
<ahayzen> Girish, they don't necessarily mean you have ubuntu.components 1.3 ... what is the platform you are on?
<Girish> Vivide 15.04
<Girish> Vivid*
<ahayzen> Girish, ah ok
<ahayzen> so what i do is, have a branch of lp:ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<Girish> Okay.
<ahayzen> Girish, do a qmake and make of that ... then so $ source export_modules_dir.sh  .. and then qmlscene /path/to/weather/app
<ahayzen> Girish, see if that works
<Girish> Okay. On it
<ahayzen> mcinitreevan, if you have done a pull of trunk that you may need to commit the po's ... and sometimes when translations change you need to... depends what has happened ;-)
<balloons> bah, this branch is giving me all sorts of trouble
<ahayzen> Girish, btw vivid has ubuntu.components 1.2 or 1.1 IIRC from the package in the repository
<Girish> It was complaining about not having uc 1.3. It didnt after I updated and installed everything from debian/control
<ahayzen> hmmm
<Girish> btw, my readmes are correct right?
<ahayzen> they looked good at my initial check
<ahayzen> Girish, was it already in markdown format? most of it looked like it was ?
<Girish> Except the links and code snippets, pretty much
<Girish> But it wasnt a .md file
<ahayzen> yeah
<ahayzen> Girish, ah so you're bit in the README.developers ... for weather should probably not say the buildir part ?
<ahayzen> Girish, and i would mention the fact you need to get an API key in that file as well
<adueppen> balloons: since you're here now, would  https://codein.withgoogle.com/tasks/5837926646677504/ require taking photos if I wanted to do the artwork aspect?
<Girish> And no cmake make also right?
<ahayzen> Girish, yeah its not required to run, as its pure QML
<ahayzen> Girish, other projects will require it though
<Girish> Okay I'll edit thoose 3 lines
<ahayzen> Girish, you also mention it in the debugging bit as well
<ahayzen> *mentioned
<Girish> Yep, I see. I'm so new to all this.
<ahayzen> its cool don't worry :-)
<balloons> ahayzen, btw, music and mediascanner hate me now:   what():  Tried to open a db with schema version 9, while supported version is 10.
<ahayzen> balloons, you have to have the xenial mediascanner package
<ahayzen> oh
<balloons> yep
<ahayzen> that's the otherway around
<balloons> it's painful
<ahayzen> its saying you have an older db that the package installed
<ahayzen> balloons, when are you seeing that?
<ahayzen> balloons, if thats when running the app, and you've just upgraded the package, you likely need to just manually rerun the mediascanner-service thing
<ahayzen> (as any sane person has the service disabled on the desktop :') )
<balloons> downgraded
<balloons> it's happy now :-)
<ahayzen> hah :')
<balloons> ok, it's running
<ahayzen> but then autopilot won't run ;-)
<ahayzen> as that has schemas 10
<adueppen> balloons can you answer my question above?
<balloons> no, no.. it's ok with 9 now
<ahayzen> \o/ magic
<balloons> adueppen, you want to generate or paint something?
<balloons> go for it i'd say!
<adueppen> balloons: OK I was just looking at the wiki page for the Free culture showcase and it only mentioned photographic wallpapers for the art section
<balloons> adueppen, I think it's ok to stretch things a bit. The hard and fast rule is it MUST be the proper resolution
<adueppen> balloons: OK
<mcinitreevan> balloons: Is the free culture task gonna be around for awhile? I'd probably like to do it sometime, maybe once I re-learn Pillow to generate some neat stuff
<balloons> mcinitreevan, yes it will be there
<balloons> we'd love to see your submissions. Give it some pillow time!
<balloons> ahayzen, ok I simplified things a bit
<balloons> now, after everything indeed the 3 files are still showing
<balloons> so I'm going to check the patch
<Girish> balloons : ahayzen :Since my READMEs are correct(while in need for some minor fixing) why don't I submit the markdown-ed files and move on to the next task? Will that be fine?
<ahayzen> Girish, is that all pushed in that branch ?
<ahayzen> Girish, if so i'll check it in a bit after dinner then approve the task if its all cool
<Girish> I'll push it once you say so.
<ahayzen> yeah push your changes to the branch when you are happy, then i can review in the merge proposal
<ahayzen> :-)
<Girish> Ok, cool. Thanks!
<ahayzen> Girish, if you want to you can put a comment in the merge proposal saying you have updated the branch, that is sometimes useful to the reviewers as it reminds them to rereview it :-)
<mcinitreevan> Yknow before this I had never given the Ubuntu desktop a true shot - I use it on my VPS, of course, but I am super impressed by the desktop version
<balloons> ahayzen, lol, got it
<balloons> he's still copying over the other db
<ahayzen> balloons, haha :-)
<ahayzen> thoughht it would be something like that
<ahayzen> fazer, ^^
<balloons> AttributeError: Class 'LibraryEmptyState' has no attribute 'isVisible'.
<ahayzen> hah
#ubuntu-google 2015-12-17
<balloons> fazer, you'll have to finish it, but here's the fix for patching: lp:~nskaggs/music-app/fix-patching-for-fazer
<ahayzen> \o/
<balloons> should be a trivial finish ahayzen. I tidied up things
<ahayzen> sweet :-)
<ahayzen> more autopilot tests \o/
<balloons> ====> dinner
<knome> balloons, wut?
<darkxst> balloons, can you publish https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/5296689447436288/
<Girish> balloons : Just pushed a marked down version of the READMEs. Minor changes in README-Developers.md
<Girish> https://code.launchpad.net/~emailgirishrawat/ubuntu-weather-app/markdown-readmes/+merge/280787
<Girish> https://codein.withgoogle.com/tasks/5460287838748672/
<ahayzen> Girish, does that second MP replace the original one? https://code.launchpad.net/~emailgirishrawat/ubuntu-weather-app/READMEs/+merge/280770
<Girish> ahayzen: Yep. It was giving me some errors while push.
<Girish> pushing*
<ahayzen> Girish, ah cool, for the old one you can mark the branch as Abandoned and the merge proposed as 'Rejected' or something, so someone doesn't try to review that
<Girish> Okay ahayzen
<ahayzen> Girish, also in your new one could you add an entry for yourself in the debian/changelog ?
<ahayzen> Girish, should just be able to run $ dch  and then type the commit message
<Girish> I've to write my commit message in the changelog?
<adueppen> sorry if anybody's client got a bit filled up from me logging in and logging out again, was configuring a bouncer
<tsimonq2> adueppen: most people hide that stuff anyways, so no worries! :)
<ahayzen> Girish, yeah basically
<ahayzen> Girish, just to say what you did :-) look at the others for examples
<Girish> ahayzen: Okay done.
<Girish> Pushing.
<ahayzen> Girish, cool thanks
<ahayzen> I'll try and review it or get Victor on it soonish :-)
<Girish> ahayzen: Pushed. Thanks!
<ahayzen> thanks :-)
<fazer> ahayzen, balloons. I finished! I proposed a merge and submitted my task for review after commenting the link of the merge proposal.
<xcub> Hi kenvandine, I created a game here https://github.com/xcub/switchdash , and was wondering if it was good for the tutorial. It does feature the scroll behavior and script behavior, but it ins't really, well, optimized...
<MatthewAllen> Can someone check out my task? I submitted it over a day ago and it hasnt been accepted to rejected.
<MatthewAllen> https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/6528361362882560/
<darkxst> balloons, jose, popey can one of you add patrikbubak as mentor and publish https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/5296689447436288/
<popey> is patrikbubak a mentor on codein? can't find them
<popey> darkxst, ^
<darkxst> popey, yes maybe typo in his name
<darkxst> pm
<popey> done!
<darkxst> thanks popey
<popey> np
<darkxst> popey, can you also take a look over amjjawad's unpublished task, he was complaining on the mailing list earlier that no one is publishing them!
<darkxst> s/task/tasks/
<popey> oh, didn't see that.
<popey> Some of the tasks that are being created are of highly questionable quality tbh
<darkxst> it is possible that ali falls into that category in some cases
<popey> I'll take a look though, thanks for letting me know
<darkxst> popey, let me know how you go, I will forward any messages onto him (he doesnt use IRC)
<darkxst> or alternatively reply to his email list message
<MatthewAllen> Can someone check out my task? I submitted it over a day ago and it hasnt been accepted to rejected. https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/6528361362882560/
<popey> sure MatthewAllen :)
<MatthewAllen> popey, thanks! :)
<popey> have asked dbarth to take a look
<MatthewAllen> popey, I submitted it yesterday - and asked him for clarification on something on the task I was looking at next (another HTML5 Toolkit task) however he did not Confirm or Reject my task.
<MatthewAllen> he did reply to my question though
<popey> i see. have poked him
<MatthewAllen> popey, thankyou very much
<popey> no problemo!
<Rob1507> Hi, I have a question about snapping nodejs project. I wonder if there are many differences between porting go app and nodejs app?
<dbarth_> hey MatthewAllen; i just commented on your branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~whosdaz/ubuntu-html5-theme/fixnav/+merge/280547/comments/711783
<MatthewAllen> dbart_, will fix that - that's what I did to start with but after looking at the other pages I noticed they did it that way. Will fix and resubmit.
<MatthewAllen> dbarth_ *
<MatthewAllen> dbarth_, https://code.launchpad.net/~whosdaz/ubuntu-html5-theme/fixnav/+merge/280828
<dbarth_> MatthewAllen: thanks; maybe there are other places where that needs fixing as well, but that looks fine for your branch now
<MatthewAllen> dbarth_, does that mean you can approve it, so I can move on to my next task?
<Rob1507>  balloons, can there be problems with dependencies when snapping nodejs?
 * tsimonq2 snaps his fingers
<dbarth_> MatthewAllen: yes, but you can also take some sleep before the next one ;)
<flocculant> sleep ... mmm
<MatthewAllen> dbarth_, that'd probally be a good idea
<magi> hi, I'm currently trying to complete the task 'Run a Xubuntu image (iso) tests and report your results' and I'm facing a problem. I've downloaded Xubuntu and installed it in Virtualbox, but when I boot to Xubuntu, I don't see a GUI to log in. Can someone help me?
<georgewhite> What do you mean you don’t see a GUI, magi?
<georgewhite> If the screen displays something like iPXE
<georgewhite> then you haven’t installed Xubuntu properly.
<georgewhite> iPXE is part of the BIOS and is a fallback if there is no operating system installed.
<magi> well, I see 'Xubuntu 16.04' and 4 dots on the screen
<magi> and then the whole screen turns black
<magi> should I give it some time to run, georgewhite?
<georgewhite> OK, that’s odd.
<georgewhite> magi: have you just installed a brand new version of Xubuntu?
<magi> georgewhite: yes, installed a fresh version, and then restarted the VM
<georgewhite> Can you boot to your Xubuntu installation again
<georgewhite> when it reaches the black screen
<georgewhite> press Shift + Alt + F3?
<georgewhite> A simple command line login should appear
<georgewhite> Once you’ve logged in, can you screenshot the result of `ps aux | less`?
<magi> alright, I'll give it a try.
<flocculant> magi: hi
<flocculant> is this 32 or 64 bit?
<flocculant> and in vbox how much memory did you allow it?
<magi> 32-bit, 1GB RAM allocated
<flocculant> okey doke - well for one thing you won't actually be able to report that to the tracker as the build is broken and I disabled 32 bit this morning
<flocculant> 1Gb should be sufficient
<balloons> dbarth_, can you have a look at https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5152471022305280/ too ?
<flocculant> magi: however - the last build on the 14th had issues with plymouth which could be what you're seeing there
<flocculant> o/ balloons
<flocculant> magi: give me 5 minutes and I'll do a test here of that image
<magi> Okay. May I ask, what's plymouth?
<flocculant> it's the graphic boot image thing - and a host of other things afaik
<flocculant> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plymouth_%28software%29
<flocculant> magi: what I'll do when I have seen what's happening with the image is enable reporting on 32bit for you
<magi> flocculant: okay
<magi> georgewhite: I've reached the black screen, but Shift + Alt + F3 doesn't produce a command line interface. But I do see a mouse cursor now, and the hard disk indicator in vbox is busy.
<knome> balloons, ermm... shouldn't i have a voice :P
<georgewhite> magi: you can try another F key which is bigger than F3.
<georgewhite> magi: but the ISO that you are using is broken, apparently.
<knome> balloons, no, *not* like that :P
<knome> balloons, you want to remove the ban :P
<magi> georgewhite: somehow, after rebooting, the GUI showed up. tried the F3 key on the Function row, but doesn't result in anything. Managed to run the command in Terminal Emulator though, should I screenshot them?
<magi> Could it also be that my computer is too slow?
<flocculant> magi: ok - I get a black background - which is plymouth failing, but I do see the login box. You do have to stop and start - the images won't restart in vbox automatically
<flocculant> and in vbox to get to the vt's georgewhite is talking about shift+alt+f'anything' won't work - you need the Right Ctrl key + f1 or 2,3,4,5,6
<magi> flocculant: I see, what should I do now?
<magi> the Right Ctrl key trick worked! thanks! :) quite new at all of these though
<georgewhite> flocculant: It depends on the OS that VBox is hosted on
<flocculant> do RightCtrl+F1 login using your username/password then try RightCtrl+F7
<flocculant> magi: ^^
<flocculant> georgewhite: well I'm kind of going to assume that someone is using ubuntu :)
<magi> flocculant: yup, it works now, I can see the GUI
<magi> georgewhite: should I still screenshot the command?
<flocculant> ok - I'm happy to put that down to plymouth
<balloons> flocculant, so perhaps we should do a deploy to the tracker eh?
<georgewhite> flocculant: OK :)
<flocculant> magi: no need - I'm the one who'll approve your task ;)
<flocculant> balloons: update code? if so \o/
<knome> i just merged a branch that removes the hardware box
<knome> just needs pushing to production - or deploy as balloons says - now
<balloons> yep. So since you are here too knome, I'd like to talk about some more UI changes. We've always wanted to fix things, now's the time
<flocculant> knome: there should also be one to change the fixed bug icon from green
<flocculant> too
<knome> hmm
<balloons> there's 4 total changes landing
<knome> i don't see any merge proposals for them though
<flocculant> magi: I have enabled 32 bit testing for you - please mark your report(s) asap http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/351/builds/108725/testcases so I can disable again
<knome> no, wait
<flocculant> magi: please do that before submitting the google task :)
<magi> flocculant: okay, what should I be doing?
<balloons> knome, they've landed already
<knome> o.o
<knome> i just merged something
<knome> but don't see it
<knome> maybe you overwrote me
<flocculant> magi: reporting the tests at that link
<balloons> ohh you merged something too? I merged the branch you approved
<knome> apparently...
<balloons> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-qa-website-devel/ubuntu-qa-website/drupal7-rewrite/changes/409
<balloons> see history
<knome> i merged it too
<knome> :P
<balloons> ahh.. no worries
<knome> well i pulled the branch, then puhsed it
<knome> but ok, if it's in :P
<didrocks> balloons: FYI, https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/6125765456297984/ done! (the student really rocked it!)
<knome> maybe we should push these to production, then see how we want to proceed
<balloons> flocculant, we are OUT of tasks!
<flocculant> balloons: NO WE AREN'T !!!
<flocculant> :p
 * balloons waits for flocculant to add more
<flocculant> https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/6357871159672832/ who grabbed that? Hunter?
<balloons> didrocks, awesome! I remember speaking to him. So excitied to see things happening in the Unity 7 space!
<balloons> didrocks, feel free to shephard him into some other tasks now that he has his feet wet
<didrocks> balloons: do you have his IRC nickname? Unsure how to communicate with him other than this task
<balloons> didrocks, yea, feel free to send another message on the task, he'll still get it. I don't remember his IRC handle, but I did speak with him on IRC
<balloons> you could communicate via launchpad too I guess
<magi> flocculant: reported (commented?) in launchpad
<balloons> mcinitreevan, is that you?
<balloons> didrocks, that one matches :p ^^
<flocculant> magi: are you seowwjpg?
<magi> flocculant: yeah
<knome> balloons: repeating: maybe we should push these to production, then see how we want to proceed
<balloons> flocculant, no, hunter isn't working that task
<flocculant> magi: okay - submit your google task then now :)
<balloons> knome, yes I've asked for the deploy
<knome> cheers
<flocculant> balloons: nope he's on replace stupid icons with table \o/
<knome> balloons, question...
<knome> balloons, http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<knome> shows me a lot of series
<knome> even if i only have status "testing" enabled
<knome> regression?
<magi> flocculant: I haven't completed other test cases though. Or am I supposed to complete any one of those test cases?
<flocculant> knome: I only see xenial and trusty
<flocculant> magi: nope - that's fine :)
<flocculant> knome: as testing that is
<knome> i think i see everything
<knome> ...as testing
 * balloons can't login atm
<flocculant> you're seeing archived as testing?
 * flocculant won't logout and in then ... 
<balloons> I also only see testing and released
<knome> well i see everything even if i untick everything
<balloons> there we are, working again
<flocculant> logged out and in - only see what I expect
<knome> i did that too, no change
<flocculant> knome: I did once way back have something similar - I removed cookies and it was back to normal
<knome> aha..
<knome> i wish...
<magi> flocculant: submitted
<magi> thanks for all of your help :D
<flocculant> magi: welcome - got link to your task rather than me wait to see e-mail
<magi> flocculant: here - https://codein.withgoogle.com/tasks/5332896474726400/?sp-status=2&sp-is_exhausted=False
<flocculant> magi: ok all done, just waiting for the parental approval to go through now - I assume this is your first task?
<flocculant> should be automatic as far as I know
<knome> balloons, i needed to check/uncheck archived
<knome> balloons, but when i do a refresh, i see all archived items again
<magi> flocculant: yeah, first task, and first time joining GCI ;)
<flocculant> magi: thanks for testing for us - we need it :)
<magi> flocculant: no problem, glad to help :)
<flocculant> balloons: aaah I see, yes we are in fact all done qatracker - I was still seeing the bot one, just remembered why it's not published :D
<flocculant> balloons: so I would add a +1 to knome's 'we should push it all to prod' now - then regroup a bit :)
<balloons> right. And IS is a bit busy at the moment due to the outages. So it'll be a bit
<flocculant> balloons: yep, well I will look at the bugs later and try and queue some up
<subins2000> didrocks: Hey
<didrocks> hey subins2000! I hope your exams went well!
<subins2000> didrocks: Yes, went well
<subins2000> didrocks: So, I ran debuild -S -us -uc and everything went well
<subins2000> But debuild -S caused error : gpg: skipped "Iain Lane <iain@orangesquash.org.uk>": secret key not available
<didrocks> error? shouldn't it just be a warning? (like not stopping)
<subins2000> running debsign failed
<didrocks> ah, did you update the changelog?
<subins2000> Finished running lintian.
<subins2000> Now signing changes and any dsc files...
<subins2000>  signfile metacity_3.18.1-1ubuntu2.dsc Iain Lane <iain@orangesquash.org.uk>
<subins2000> gpg: skipped "Iain Lane <iain@orangesquash.org.uk>": secret key not available
<subins2000> gpg: /tmp/debsign.paTdQVdp/metacity_3.18.1-1ubuntu2.dsc: clearsign failed: secret key not available
<subins2000> debsign: gpg error occurred!  Aborting....
<subins2000> debuild: fatal error at line 1293:
<subins2000> running debsign failed
<didrocks> from the version, I guess you didn't :)
<didrocks> run dch -i
<subins2000> Nope I didn't
<didrocks> that will open in your editor of choice debian/changelog
<didrocks> bump with a new stenza
<didrocks> with your name and email (if correctly configured)
<subins2000> yeah
<didrocks> and here, you write the change (see the previous entry to see what to put in)
<didrocks> then, debuild -S will ask for you to sign the package
<didrocks> (do you have a gpg key? want to play with a ppa?)
<subins2000> Would this be enough as entry in Change log : metacity (1:3.18.1-1ubuntu3) UNRELEASED; urgency=medium
<subins2000>   * Added Desktop Icon
<subins2000>  -- Subin Siby <subins2000@gmail.com>  Thu, 17 Dec 2015 21:09:35 +0530
<didrocks> hum, I would rather put:
<subins2000> gpg key of whom ?
<didrocks> * debian/patches/<name of your patch>:
<didrocks>  - Added Desktop Icon
<didrocks> subins2000: do you have one? (matching you gmail address)
<didrocks> subins2000: you will need one if you want to upload to a ppa (a builder with your own personal repo)
<didrocks> subins2000: not required for this at all, it's just if you want to go to the next step :p
<subins2000> I forgot what gpg is
<didrocks> otherwise, I'm happy to skip that part if you don't have time
<subins2000> I want to go to the next step
<didrocks> you really did very well :)
<didrocks> ok!
<subins2000> It feels awesome to contribute to an OS which I have been using for 5 long years
<didrocks> heh, I remember how it was for me as well for my first contribution :)
<didrocks> so
<didrocks> a gpg key is associated most of the time to an email address
<didrocks> and you can "sign" your message (in that case, the source package)
<subins2000> I just read this : http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/getting-set-up.html
<didrocks> that way, you proove it's you doing that change
<subins2000> and remembered I have created a gpg key
<didrocks> good :)
<didrocks> that's basically how when I upload something to ubuntu, it will accept the source package
<didrocks> because it's signed with my key
<didrocks> it will push back if you try to do the same as your key isn't in the uploader keyring
<didrocks> however, you can create your own ppa
<didrocks> and that one will only accept packages signed with your gpg key
<subins2000> Oh
<didrocks> making sense?
<subins2000> Yes
<subins2000> a package maintainer decides whether someone can push to his/her ppa
<didrocks> have you done 2.2.3?
<subins2000> and it is identified by the gpg key
<subins2000> yes
<didrocks> good, so you are almost ready to go :)
<didrocks> so first, debuild -S should ask you to enter your passphrase
<didrocks> to sign the package
<didrocks> right?
<subins2000> Now it shows signfile metacity_3.18.1-1ubuntu3.dsc Subin Siby <subins2000@gmail.com>
<subins2000> gpg: skipped "Subin Siby <subins2000@gmail.com>": secret key not available
<didrocks> (yeah, I see your public gpg key fingerprint in your ppa page)
<didrocks> ah
<didrocks> are you sure you put that email address in your gpg key?
<subins2000> My key is not available
<subins2000> yes
<didrocks> gpg --list-secret-keys
<subins2000> I could do gpg --fingerprint <myemail>
<didrocks> listing it?
<subins2000> yes
<subins2000> Same email address
<didrocks> weird, it should automagically match
<didrocks> but anyway, another way to force it
<didrocks> in ~/.devscripts, put:
<didrocks> DEBSIGN_KEYID=<yourshortsecretkeyfingerprint>
<didrocks> the one you got on the first in --list-secret-key
<didrocks> (8 characters after the / in the "sec" line)
<subins2000> yes
<subins2000> saved the file
<didrocks> debuild -S again :)
<subins2000> GOT IT
<subins2000> "Successfully signed dsc and changes files"
<didrocks> nice!
<didrocks> so, to create a ppa, you need to sign the code of conduct
<subins2000> Ok
<subins2000> I will abide by the Code of Conduct
<didrocks> you should have the instructions on https://launchpad.net/codeofconduct
<didrocks> ahah :)
<didrocks> (I guess the page changes when you sign it, so I can't see if there are the instructions)
<subins2000> "It appears you have already done this."
<subins2000> I forgot that I have already done it
<didrocks> haha, good :p
<didrocks> so, on your launchpad page
<didrocks> you should have "create a ppa"
<subins2000> Oops, I have only did the first step
<subins2000> Haven't signed it
<didrocks> ;)
<flocculant> :)
<subins2000> So, I downloaded the code of conduct
<didrocks> I'll let you doing this then!
<didrocks> IIRC, this involves signing with your gpg key
<didrocks> (did that in 2008 or so… don't really remember)
<subins2000> did it
<didrocks> ok, create your ppa :)
<subins2000> Should I name the ppa as "metacity" ?
<didrocks> subins2000: no, I guess you will push more than one package to it if you want to contribute in the future :)
<subins2000> So, a generic name
<didrocks> yep ;)
<subins2000> What did you name it ?
<didrocks> I have more that one, look at: https://launchpad.net/~didrocks
<didrocks> but you should start with the "ppa"
<didrocks> once
<didrocks> one*
<didrocks> like this one: https://launchpad.net/~didrocks/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<subins2000> "ppa" is enough
<didrocks> (waow, just notice I still have compiz 0.9.0 beta! when we decided to move unity from mutter to compiz to be default on the desktop)
<subins2000> https://launchpad.net/~subins2000/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<didrocks> subins2000: excellent! now the hardest part (kidding :p)
<subins2000> I hope you are kidding
<didrocks> in the parent directory, you should have a .changes file
<didrocks> just do:
<didrocks> dput ppa:subins2000/ppa <file>.changes
<subins2000> Yes,I have
<subins2000> Error: uploading files for distribution UNRELEASED to ppa not allowed.
<didrocks> ah, yeah, making sense :)
<subins2000> yup making sense
<didrocks> you need to set a release in debian/changelog (forgot we changed the default to UNRELEASED)
<didrocks> so in debian/changelog, replacing UNRELEASED (first line) with xenial
<didrocks> then, debuild -S
<didrocks> and finally dput the new .changes file :)
<subins2000> Uploading....
<subins2000> YAYA
<subins2000> Yay
<subins2000> Successfully uploaded
<didrocks> refresh https://launchpad.net/~subins2000/+archive/ubuntu/ppa :)
<subins2000> yup I see metacity there
<didrocks> you can see it building soon at https://launchpad.net/~subins2000/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+builds?build_state=pending
<didrocks> if you click on the link once it starts, it will build live :)
<didrocks> so, the difference between real builders and your ppa is that the package is building on some vms
<didrocks> (to prevent people doing bad things on real hosts ;))
<subins2000> Start in 17 minutes
<didrocks> and it's only building on amd64 and i386
<subins2000> Where are the servers
<subins2000> ?
<didrocks> but in term of process, the only difference between what you did and uploading to ubuntu is that we use:
<subins2000> where it is being built
<didrocks> dput ubuntu *.changes
<didrocks> in one of canonical datacenter
<subins2000> All over the world ?
<didrocks> unfortunately not, we only having one pool (in the UK IIRC)
<didrocks> it's not like the mirrors that are globals
<subins2000> Okay
<subins2000> There are so many mirrors
<didrocks> yeah ;)
<didrocks> but yeah, so you have done 80% of what regular uploaders do :)
<didrocks> congrats! was quite a lot in a short period of time :p
<subins2000> What is the other 20% ?
<subins2000> It was a simple fix, an icon
<didrocks> other patch systems, dealing with arch differences, using bzr…
<subins2000> I wonder what future holds for me with Ubuntu
<didrocks> yeah, but you did learn the basic of packaging already
<didrocks> (and yeah, learn about all those files in debian/*)
<didrocks> so…
<didrocks> I suggest for a patch that we generate a debdiff
<didrocks> it's the easiest way for me to review your changes
<didrocks> basically, I'll then be able to get previous source
<didrocks> apply the debdiff
<didrocks> and build the new version
<subins2000> Where is the .deb file ?
<didrocks> (we can come to that just afterwards)
<didrocks> but if you build locally
<didrocks> with debuild
<didrocks> before debuild -S
<didrocks> you should have them in the parent dir, no?
<didrocks> (if your local build succeeded ofc)
<subins2000> no
<subins2000> So I just do a debdiff on directory
<subins2000> ?
<didrocks> hum, that's 2 separates topics :)
<didrocks> let's do a local build then first ;)
<subins2000> ok
<didrocks> in your directory
<didrocks> just run debuild
<didrocks> (-S was for "create source package")
<didrocks> that should try to build your package localy
<subins2000> dpkg-buildpackage: warning: build dependencies/conflicts unsatisfied; aborting
<didrocks> ok, you need to install those build-dependencies (they are listed normally)
<subins2000> Shall I use the -d flag ?
<didrocks> no, it will fail to build later on if you are missing build-deps apart if they are optional
<subins2000> 7 MB of files to download
<didrocks> not that much (compared to some packages having 50+MB of buil-deps
<didrocks> build-deps)*
<subins2000> Won't version matter ?
<subins2000> I'm in Wily
<subins2000> Isn't packages updated in Xenial
<subins2000> with greater version than in Wily repo ?
<didrocks> in the ppa, it matters
<didrocks> I saw that the runtime dependency are fullfiled, so I guess the build-deps are as well
<didrocks> it will complain right away if that doesn't work
<didrocks> (let me still check quickly)
<subins2000> What if a package need a latest package ?
<subins2000> Then what one dev would do ?
<didrocks> most of devs are running the dev version directly :)
<didrocks> I'm on xenial for instance
<didrocks> there is another way, it's to use sbuild
<subins2000> Oh
<didrocks> sbuild is using schroot
<didrocks> (so xenial and such)
<subins2000> Okay
<didrocks> that way, I can also try to build-test on trusty…
<didrocks> and offical builders are using sbuild as well (as ppas)
<subins2000> hmmm
<didrocks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SimpleSbuild
<didrocks> if you are interested :)
<subins2000> It's being built
<subins2000> Always wondered abt it. Thanks for answering
<didrocks> good, so you should have the .debs in the parent dir
<didrocks> yw!
<didrocks> once the build is done :)
<subins2000> It hasn't finished compiling
<didrocks> yeah, it shouldn't be too long on an average machine, it's not that big
<didrocks> (like minutes)
<subins2000> Won't new metacity interfere with existing one ?
<didrocks> you don't have to install it on your machine
<subins2000> two metacity in a single system
<didrocks> you are just building the .deb, not installing
<didrocks> ah, you will never have two of them :)
<didrocks> the .deb are remplacing the old one
<didrocks> as you do with apt upgrade
<subins2000> So, I wouldn't be able to install it ?
<subins2000> Oh !
<didrocks> you can, but you are mixing xenial and wily versions
<didrocks> (I would do that if you run xenial)
<didrocks> but here, better to not mix so that if there are security updates and such, you continue getting them
<didrocks> but now, frankly, metacity is quite small and don't move much
<didrocks> so it's probably safe if you want to install it :)
<subins2000> got the .deb files
<didrocks> (and you can revert afterward anyway to the wily version)
<subins2000> So install to test it ?
<didrocks> dpkg -i <the debs>
<didrocks> of course with sudo
<didrocks> you should only install the ones that are already installed
<didrocks> like, no need for you to install the -dev one
<subins2000> dpkg -i *.deb
<didrocks> you probably don't need libmetacity-dev and metacity-dbg
<didrocks> you can remove them
<didrocks> dpkg -P libmetacity-dev metacity-dbg
<subins2000> so I installed
<subins2000> So I just looked and I couldn't find the icon in /usr/share/icons/hicolor/apps
<subins2000> The .deb file doesn't have i too
<subins2000> didrocks: Probably I didn't add the correct entry in Makefile.am
<subins2000> Does anyone guide to me to add an entry in Makefile to add icon to /usr/share/icons/hicolor/apps ?
<didrocks> interesting, let's generate the debdiff so that we can have a look together (or you want to look at it first?)
<subins2000> So, should I change the Makefile ?
<subins2000> I looked at the .deb file, the .desktop files were successfully changed
<didrocks> not really, metacity is running autoreconf
<subins2000> but the icon is not present
<didrocks> so, any change in Makefile.am should be reflected in the makefile
<didrocks> let's try to get a debdiff ready first
<subins2000> ok
<didrocks> debdiff <previous_version>.dsc <new_version>.dsc
<didrocks> that will print the diff in stdout
<didrocks> just do something like > mypatch.diff
<didrocks> just a warning here
<didrocks> from what I understood, you did run debuild -S before changing debian/changelog
<didrocks> it means that <previous_version>.dsc already contain some of your changes
<didrocks> the best way is that you remove everything that matches this previous version in the directory
<didrocks> and pull-lp-source it again (or dget -x)
<didrocks> making sense?
<subins2000> Start over ?
<subins2000> Diff : http://paste.ubuntu.com/14075089/
<didrocks> yeah, so you didn't do the above ^ ;)
<didrocks> what I told is that you did run debuild -S before updating debian/changelog
<subins2000> yeah
<subins2000> Start over, upload PPA again
<didrocks> so you generated <previous_version>.dsc files with your changes
<didrocks> no no :)
<subins2000> But, the icon doesn't work in the deb file
<subins2000> icon is not being installed
<didrocks> yeah, let's focus on the debdiff first
<didrocks> so that I can have a look
<didrocks> and help you
<didrocks> that's why I want you to produce the correct diff :p
<didrocks> hence my explanation above ;)
<subins2000> Also, should I cancel the build in PPA
<subins2000> ?
<didrocks> no, that's fine let it build, we can remove it afterwards
<subins2000> Isn't it a waste for server ?
<didrocks> we'll check if we are getting the same result than you locally
<didrocks> not a biggie :)
<subins2000> ok
<subins2000> let me start over
<didrocks> ok ;)
<Girish> Can anyone review my MR? : https://code.launchpad.net/~emailgirishrawat/ubuntu-weather-app/markdown-readmes
<Girish> https://codein.withgoogle.com/tasks/5460287838748672/
<didrocks> subins2000: I'm done for the day. As usual, do not hesitate to update the task (I can add some days to it, don't stress for the remaining time ;))
<balloons> hey Girish, I'm waiting for ahayzen, but if he doesn't review soon, I'll approve it
<balloons> Girish, you are approved
<mcinitreevan> balloons, Im pretty late here but yup it's me, I always use mcintireevan for development stuff :)
<balloons> mcinitreevan, ahh, didrocks was just interested in staying in touch is all. If you liked working on the Unity bug, there's more he can help with
<mcinitreevan> Ah yeah, he mentioned that in the task comments, that was an awesome task, once I do some of these other ones Ive been looking at that would be awesome
<balloons> great. Glad to see success. I look forward to seeing it on my desktop :p
<Rob1507> balloons? elopio?
<balloons> Rob1507, yes
<Rob1507> I get error when trying to snap nodejs app
<Rob1507> Failed doing build for webchat: Command '['/bin/sh', '/tmp/tmp36flb68n', 'npm', 'install', '-g']' returned non-zero exit status 2
<Rob1507> is this the problem of dependecies
<Rob1507> ?
<balloons> Rob1507, I'm not sure. Some more output would be nice.
<Rob1507> http://pastebin.com/ev5Esfv4
<Rob1507> balloons, here
<flocculant> balloons: any reason you've not published the last 2 qatracker tasks - other than time :p
<Girish> Really impressed with the Ubuntu Music app. Best user experience in any of the core apps.
<balloons> flocculant, no reason. Linky and I'll hit the button
<flocculant> https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/5854607578234880/ has you as mentor
<balloons> Rob1507, I suspected as much: /tmp/tmpr0tcf8q7: 6: export: app/webchat/parts/webchat/install: bad variable name
<flocculant> https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/6386365331668992/ doesn't yet :)
<balloons> Rob1507, aka, does it build on it's own ok? If it doesn't, that's outside of snapcraft
<balloons> Rob1507, you can look at the shout snap for inspiration
<balloons> flocculant, done
<flocculant> balloons you awesome chap you :D
<balloons> Rob1507, so I would make sure it builds by itself to start with
<balloons> Girish, glad you like music. It's well done.
<flocculant> malevasquez: welcome - thanks for looking :)
<Rob1507> balloons, I tried only to snap an example app called shout
<balloons> Rob1507, you tried to snap shoutirc?
<Rob1507> balloons, no, what is it?
<Rob1507> the name is shout
<Rob1507> oh sorry, yes
<Rob1507> I tried to snap it
<balloons> sergio did the initial version of that last month
<balloons> Rob1507, so I'm confused. What nodejs app are you trying to snappify? And you should look at the example shoutIRC. See the end of this page: https://github.com/ubuntu-core/snapcraft/blob/7a96abba4e0be769a759d80642ca6fafeee4eb66/docs/snapcraft-advanced-features.md
<balloons> and of course; https://github.com/ubuntu-core/snapcraft/tree/b5ed4d7c085b0fb6e011798f51a4d0c159a510c6/examples/shout
<balloons> packaging it should be easy, but you'll need to make sure the nodejs project is happy
<Girish> balloons : MR proposed for Music app.
<Girish> https://code.launchpad.net/~emailgirishrawat/music-app/READMEs/+merge/280920
<Girish> Have tried it in a clean machine. Am able to build and run it. All tests are running.
<Rob1507> balloons, I just wanted to test if I am able to stage a snap. So I tried to make a snap of shoutIRC. But I was not able to do that due to error I pasted.
<balloons> Rob1507, try the shout example then instead
<Collins> help
<Rob1507> balloons, I've tried it, the result was the same
<balloons> the exact same?
<balloons> really, these questions are better directed at elopio and sergio
<Collins> Hello, I need help with how to do the task of installing Ubuntu
<wxl> what task are you working on Collins ?
<balloons> Rob1507, sadly I'm not as well versed in snappy. Can't know everything :-)
<Collins> The install Ubuntu task
<wxl> Collins: could you link me to it? i want to be sure that the task has all the information you and other people need. then feel free to ask your question.
<Rob1507> balloons, I found it out :) I just deleted tmp files and installed all dependecies =D
<Collins> ok give me a second
<balloons> Rob1507, heh. It was odd it gave you trouble. I do run shoutirc myself, not much too it!
<Collins> https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5178573551828992/?sp-page=1
<balloons> Girish, ack.
<Collins> that is the link
<Rob1507> balloons, I think because you've already had npm and other nodejs things installed
<mcinitreevan> balloons: Im doing one of the tasks to update the readmes, I should make them MarkDown, right?
<Rob1507> balloons, So send only snap or code too?
<wxl> Collins: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation should include everything you need. where are you stumped?
<balloons> mcinitreevan, yes please
<Collins> should i do something similar to how the help lays it out or do something rather different since it needs me to have screenshots unlike the help page
<wxl> Collins: i think follow the instructions but take screenshots along the way. anything that seems significant or interesting
<Collins> OK! Thank you for the help.
<flocculant> Collins: I would say now that at least ubuntu images are NOT building for 32bit currently
<flocculant> so if you were intending to test that - then the image is 3 days old and rather pointless
<wxl> no problem Collins. thanks for your work! one other thing: if you find anything missing from the wiki page or anything that's not quite right, feel free to make a comment on it.
<Collins> flocculant: Why is that if I may ask?
<flocculant> wxl: good point
<flocculant> Collins: as far as I can tell - an issue with software center is causing it - why it built in 64bit today I don't know, but it did
<Collins> wxl: Thanks for the heads up
<flocculant> I actually only know because I'm qa lead for xubuntu and my 32 bit didn't build either :)
<wxl> Collins: np. let us know if you need anything else. feel free to just pop in and ask.
<Collins> wxl: I surely will be doing that you have both been a great help.
<Collins> flocculant: You too
<flocculant> you're welcome
<knome> i'm off for a while again, need to write some addresses to envelopes
<knome> oops, wrong window
<knome> hello.
<wxl> hahahahha
<wxl> good luck with the snail mail knome :)
<knome> well that's done ages ago
<flocculant> well
<flocculant> written, not received yet :p
<knome> true
<flocculant> :)
<Girish> mc
<Girish> mcinitreevan: Yes. Markdown is better.
<Girish> mcinitreevan: See the weather app for markdown example.
<balloons> Girish, you going to do music in markdown also?
<Girish> Should I not?
<wxl> balloons: wow, that must be an extension to markdown i'm not aware of XD
<balloons> Girish, I hadn't looked yet, just asked :-)
<balloons> lol wxl
<Girish> wxl: hahaha
<Girish> I'm asking you. Should that be fine?
<Girish> Making rhe readmes in Markdown
<Girish> I could update the calendar's as well.
<balloons> Girish, yes, markdown ;-)
<Rob1507> balloons, I cannot upload file, what can I do?
<Rob1507> I think the problem is in website because I was able to upload it on Google Drive
<balloons> Rob1507, upload the snap? Put it somewhere public. But if you can't upload, that's weird
<Rob1507> Can I share Google Drive link?
<Rob1507> my network is very poor
<Rob1507> balloons, I've sent it. Can you just check if it is delivered or not please.
<balloons> link?
<Rob1507> No no I uploaded it to GCI website
<balloons> Rob1507, I see a snap, and a yaml file
<balloons> I think you are ok
<Rob1507> balloons, Ok, good
<balloons> bbl
<Rob1507> balloons, will you review it now or not. It is late night here and I don't know go to bed or stay and do another task :D
<flocculant> I'd go to bed ... then wake up to see what happened while you snored
<flocculant> balloons jose popey - can you unpublish https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/5713974762930176/
<Rob1507> ok then, good night to you
<flocculant> thunar is a bug bear atm, I set it to the same # as completed, might resurrect it later
<flocculant> Rob1507: yep - people aren't always around to help I'm afraid :)
<flocculant> balloons jose popey - that said, if changing the available #'s enough leave it and I can add more if I want
<robbert> hello everybody, can anybody help me with fixing a bug?
<robbert> my problem is that i cant test the change i made to the source code of the package gnome-control-center
<fazer> balloons, the comment you made, in my __init__.py file here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14079470/  You say that I need to remove the files, but it doesn't even copy the files if its testing with a blank database.
<robbert> darkxst: hey, i have the following problem:
<robbert> darkxst: i cant build the changed source code of gnome-control-center with bzr, it gives me erros
<robbert> darkxst: *errors
<balloons> fazer, yes, I know. So it should be able to handle deleting nothing
<balloons> fazer, it's there because we might have a dirty env when testing in the phone lab
<balloons> flocculant, unpublished
<balloons> fazer, so it's nothing you should know about or expect persay. Just a limitation of a clean env in the lab. So you understand, the entire suite will run. The previous tests will place the content files there, and on the phone, we can't patch properly, so they will still be there on the next run
<flocculant> balloons: thanks :)
<flocculant> seems unfair to have an un-fufillable task :)
<tsimonq2> +1
<fazer> so balloons, can I just add an if statement in the _create_music_library() method? Or do you want me to do it in the setUp method for the emptyLibrary?
<balloons> fazer, I suppose either works, but in the _create* method means it works for all future classes
<fazer> ok, I'll do it there then.
<balloons> it's a bit weird though so :-)
<fazer> can't I just use os.remove()?
<balloons> fazer,http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10840533/most-pythonic-way-to-delete-a-file-which-may-not-exist
<fazer> balloons, I'm done. pushed changes.
#ubuntu-google 2015-12-18
<ahayzen> Girish, me and Victor have commented on your weather-app markdown readme thing :-)
<ahayzen> balloons, when we do 'needs review' on MPs are you then selecting 'more work needed' for the item in code-in ?
<ahayzen> i mean 'needs fixing'
<mcinitreevan> ahayzen: Should I make a new MR without that one commit changing the password stuff?
<ahayzen> mcinitreevan, no its cool, just revert that commit, then push :-)
<ahayzen> mcinitreevan, also have a look at Girish's weather app MP for the other feedback as it'll like be similar for you
<mcinitreevan> Alright, thanks!
<ahayzen> :-)
<Girish> ahayzen: Fixed.
<ahayzen> Girish, thanks just saw the comment
<ahayzen> Girish, i think it'd be better if we have a static link for designs somewhere, as some apps have multiple designs and they get updated
<ahayzen> ...but haven't found one yet...
<Girish> ahayzen: Make a task for it!
<ahayzen> \o/
<ahayzen> even if you could just go https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/community/core-apps/weather/#design
<Girish> Okay.
<ahayzen> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/community/core-apps/weather/#getinvolved gets you close
<ahayzen> balloons, maybe we could add a id="design" to the h3 tag for design on the coreapps pages ?
<Girish> ahayzen: If I add that link to the Useful Links section , the document will have 3 links directing to the same website.
<Girish> Core apps wiki direct you there.
<ahayzen> yeah :-/
<ahayzen> Girish, i think guidance from balloons or popey would be best here
<Girish> Yep.
<fazer> balloons,  I made the changes you wanted me to make, and phused.
<Girish> Do you guys use Vim? Have notice vi a lot many times in the documentation.
 * wxl sure does
<fazer> pushed*
<mcinitreevan> ahayzen: I reverted the commits, and bzr says the branches have diverged, what should I do?
<mcinitreevan> I use Vim on my server through SSH,but on desktop I tend to use VS code
<ahayzen> mcinitreevan, awww, ok try doing a pull to bring yourself back to what is on remote... then do a reverse cherry pick on that commit
<ahayzen> then commit that
<ahayzen> or just take a branch of the remote, then do a reverse cherry pick
<Girish> mcinitreevan: Or you could just make a new branch and push to that.
<Girish> That's what I did.
<mcinitreevan> Ill just make a new branch, honestly. Merge conflicts are my bane
<mcinitreevan> Im guilty of using git push --force sometimes
<ahayzen> mcinitreevan, just do $ bzr branch lp:~emailgirishrawat/ubuntu-weather-app/markdown-readmes
<ahayzen> mcinitreevan, then do your fix and push :-)
<ahayzen> mcinitreevan, do you use the command line or the bzr-explorer UI ?
<mcinitreevan> You linked me to girish's branch :P. But yeah, I suppose I can just pull and edit
<mcinitreevan> I use the command line
<ahayzen> oh!
<ahayzen> lol
<ahayzen> bzr branch lp:~mcintire-evan/ubuntu-terminal-app/improve_readmes :-) (too many tabs)
<Girish> lol
<mcinitreevan> lol happens to the best of us
<ahayzen> :-)
<Girish> Also ahayzen, I have completed  music-app readmes
<Girish> https://code.launchpad.net/~emailgirishrawat/music-app/READMEs/+merge/280920
<mcinitreevan> ahayzen: I pushed an update, it should be better now, let me know if I need to change anything
<ahayzen> Girish, sweet :-)
<ahayzen> mcinitreevan, thanks :-)
<ahayzen> fazer, commented on your empty state autopilot MP, btw I linked your branch to the bug 1261587 and assigned the bug to you :-)
<ubot93> bug 1261587 in Ubuntu Music App " Autopilot Testcase Needed: When the library has an empty state" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1261587
<fazer> yeah, I just saw that.
<Girish> Wow that's an interesting bot we have got here.
<wxl> Girish: yep. and he does some great things with packages, too. e.g.:
<ahayzen> Girish, yah the but is useful :-)
<wxl> !info pcmanfm-qt xenial
<ubot93> pcmanfm-qt (source: pcmanfm-qt): extremely fast and lightweight file and desktop icon manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.0-1ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 163 kB, installed size 787 kB
<ahayzen> fazer, also, you were on Wily right?
<ahayzen> fazer, as you should be using schemasVersion 10 for the databases? likely you don't have the latest Xenial package ?
<ahayzen> (for mediascanner2)
<fazer> ahayzen, yes I am on wily, I believe I have the latest mediascanner-2 packages. balloons directed me to them early during the task. Also, I have no clue what schemaVersion even is.
<ahayzen> fazer, i think it should be 10, as that is what Victor set it to, i'll check with him :-)
<fazer> ok. I'll go ahead and change it then.
<ahayzen> fazer, thanks :-) let me know if it breaks the tests
<fazer> yup
<fazer> ahayzen, Got this error: Error: incomplete SQL: INSERT INTO schemaVersion VALUES(10)
<fazer> while reading from .sql to .db
<ahayzen> hmm ok i'll have a chat with Victor tomorrow :-)
<fazer> alright
 * ahayzen -> sleep
<ahayzen> o/
<adueppen> balloons: could you help me with revising a testcase?
<ElijahEllis> Ahh school is so deprecated, I wish i'd be able to stay home and work on my tasks instead.
<adueppen> ElijahEllis: same for me
<Luis_> Hi, I need a little guidance to complete a documentation task. I need to edit one page of ubuntu´s wiki, specifically this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DocumentationTeam/SystemDocumentation/UbuntuDesktopGuide How can I edit that page? Do I need to have ubuntu installed in order to do this? thanks for the help
<mcinitreevan> Luis_: Im not 100% sure, but from a quick glance you do seem to need Ubuntu installed
<tsimonq2> let me step in here
<tsimonq2> You can have Ubuntu in a VM
<tsimonq2> because although some wiki page edits don't require you to actually *run* Ubuntu, this is a desktop guide
<tsimonq2> so it seems you need to run it
<tsimonq2> Luis_: does that help?
<tsimonq2> you should also look at the existing guides and see if they work
<Luis_> Yeah, I understand the document itself seems to give instructions to edit it in ubuntu
<tsimonq2> and if they don't, make them work
<tsimonq2> Luis_: well no, you actually *edit* it in *any* OS
<Luis_> +tsimoq2: So you are saying that I only need to download ubuntu and run it but not install it?
<tsimonq2> Luis_: the documentation just applies to Ubuntu
<tsimonq2> if you would like, in a Virtual Machine
<tsimonq2> do you know what that is?
<Luis_> I am not sure, correct me if am wrong, but isn´t it when you run an OS like in a windowed mode in another OS?
<tsimonq2> yep :)
<tsimonq2> Luis_: I would advise installing Virtualbox
<tsimonq2> Luis_: then download an Ubuntu ISO file here is a direct link: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.10/ubuntu-15.10-desktop-i386.iso
<tsimonq2> Luis_: after that, make a new virtual machine, then boot the image and install Ubuntu in there
<tsimonq2> Luis_: then play with that guide a bit
<tsimonq2> Luis_: this will also be good so you can learn how to use Ubuntu some more :)
<Luis_> Alright, just let me see if I understood everything
<Luis_> I download VirtualBox, then the Ubuntu ISO, then I run VirtualBox and boot the image from VirtualBox, there I edit the guide
<Luis_> Is that right?
<tsimonq2> well once you get it booted, then install Ubuntu
<tsimonq2> Luis_: here is a really good guide on using Virtualbox: https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch01.html
<tsimonq2> Luis_: you might wanna skip to 1.6 and read the rest while Ubuntu is installing
<tsimonq2> Luis_: ok, I gotta go off to bed soon
<tsimonq2> Luis_: this should be enoguh to get you started
<tsimonq2> Luis_: if you have any more questions, you can ping me, or there are a lot of other people here
<tsimonq2> happy hacking! :)
<Luis_> hahaha thanks for all the help, I´ll begin right now, have a good night :)
<tsimonq2> night! :)
<Rob1507> Hello, today is the last day of my task can anyone review it?
<samsruti> yeah sure
<samsruti> can you please give me the link to your task ?
<samsruti> ^Rob1507
<Rob1507> Samsruti, Yes sure
<Rob1507> https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/4822355675185152/?sp-page=1
<Rob1507> Here it is
<samsruti> I am not reviewing snappy tasks
<samsruti> i have extened the deadline :)
<samsruti> Nicholas will review that :)
<Rob1507> samsruti Ok I will wait. Does extention affect  the result?
<samsruti> Quality is more important than quantity
<samsruti> :)
<xcub> kenvandine, I have completed the primer https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5798967484874752/?sp-page=1
<kenvandine> xcub, i just added some comments :)
<kenvandine> xcub, i'll be around for a few if you have questions
<kenvandine> xcub, excellent work!
<xcub> ok thanks! I'll make the changes and resubmit :)
<xcub> oh, and I have a question about updateInterval
<kenvandine> xcub, yeah?
<xcub> Since I set it to 15, does that mean it will run every 15 ms
<xcub> ?
<kenvandine> updateInterval gives you a way to let it skip ticks of the loop
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> which is most likely not a good idea
<kenvandine> i had missed that one
<xcub> so that's probably why it was lagging so much :)
<kenvandine> yup!
<kenvandine> in fact, in that case you can just remove the updateInterval
<kenvandine> let it follow the game loop
<kenvandine> xcub, or you could even use something like 300
<xcub> alright, I'll explain this in the tutorial
<kenvandine> and have it still look pretty smooth
<kenvandine> thanks
<kenvandine> xcub, i really like Behaviors :)
<kenvandine> xcub, we have plans to add a SteeringBehavior, which uses opensteer to track a path or object
<xcub> so, kind of like UIBezierPath in iOS? If so, that would be really useful!
<kenvandine> xcub, maybe, isn't that for drawing?
<xcub> Yeah, but you can use it to create a path for an object to animate along.
<kenvandine> ah, something like that
<kenvandine> you would be able to have an entity follow another entity
<kenvandine> perhaps with some built in latency to make it more challenging to follow
<kenvandine> like maybe a monster chasing your player
<kenvandine> or just a car following a path around a track
<kenvandine> that the players car competes with
<xcub> could it allow you to create one of those "save other characters" games, where you go around freeing a CPU friend from something and they start following you around?
<kenvandine> yup
 * kenvandine really need to find some time to do that :)
<xcub> ok, I'll go fix the tutorial :)
<kenvandine> xcub, cool, thanks
<Rob1507> balloons, can you please review my task, only few hours remaining until the deadline
<balloons> Rob1507, did you upload this to the store? Does it pass click review?
<balloons> Does it "work" ? :P
<kenvandine> balloons, i added another bacon2d task
<balloons> kenvandine, excellent. I'll approve it
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> balloons, i'm hoping xcub will take it and publish his breakout game :)
<balloons> published :)
<kenvandine> thx
<Rob1507> balloons, Yes it works it gave me pass with click-review
<balloons> Rob1507, so you tried it inside snappy?
<balloons> Rob1507, I guess I'm not sure what it's supposed to do. ngen is a package generator
<Rob1507> Yes I've done another one but it was smaller so I uploaded it
<Rob1507> Ngen was smaller
<balloons> Rob1507, ? I'd like to see an actual application that will do something
<balloons> Though learning about how to package it up was handy. I don't think it would be hard to package a useful nodejs app now
<Rob1507> Ok, but my deadline is really close :/ what to do?
<balloons> Rob1507, your deadline shows 3 days remaning for me
<Rob1507> Hm... samsruti extended it but in the last sign in I saw 1 day remaining
<samsruti> yeah i extended to 2 days
<balloons> I see you have until Dec 22nd 2015, 08:05 now. Plenty of time ;-)
<MatthewAllen> dbarth, can you approve my task - it's been approved on Launchpad but not CodeIn - https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/4923919035269120/?sp-page=1
<balloons> MatthewAllen, I approved it. But actually it's not merged on LP :-)
<MatthewAllen> balloons, swear I just got an email saying it was accepted, weird :/
<balloons> MatthewAllen, he did approve the changes, but not top approved for merging
<balloons> that's ok though
<balloons> maybe he wanted dbarth to review too, not sure
<MatthewAllen> baloons, must of been that - Alex approved it - didn't realise there was a diffrence
<MatthewAllen> new to Ubuntu dev, never used launchpad before
<RobGev> balloons, Why do we not have a leaderboard?
<balloons> RobGev, the platform is new this year
<balloons> but it seems we could put together something
<balloons> hmm.
<samsruti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14088669/
<samsruti> balloons check this
<balloons> samsruti, let's put your script somewhere so it's live for folks
<balloons> ohh sorry, I see, wrong info
<balloons> samsruti, seems we should make a leaderboard for students
<samsruti> cool then i will be working on that :)
<samsruti> need few days college schedule :P
<Rob1507> balloons, I cannot find a good program :/
<MatthewAllen> baloons, for "Setup a development environment for the QATracker (Ubuntu)" what do I need to submit? How do I prove that I have completed the task?
<balloons> Rob1507, perhaps https://github.com/martynsmith/node-irc or https://github.com/openexchangerates/money.js or https://github.com/google/google-api-nodejs-client
<Rob1507> balloons, ok I will try
<balloons> Rob1507, also https://github.com/foreverjs/forever https://github.com/indexzero/http-server https://github.com/chapel/ngist
 * balloons going through his interesting nodejs repos
<dbarth> MatthewAllen: +1
<dbarth> ah balloons, thanks
<MatthewAllen> dbarth, thanks! :)
<subins2000> Hey
<subins2000> How do one add rules in Makefile.am to add an icon ?
<subins2000> An icon for .desktop file
<MatthewAllen> balloons, for "Setup a development environment for the QATracker (Ubuntu)" what do I need to submit? How do I prove that I have completed the task?
<balloons> MatthewAllen, yea, screenshots and some details about what you did and how you did it
<balloons> MatthewAllen, it's really a gateway task to working on tracker bugs :-)
<balloons> which flocculant has been busy adding more of
<MatthewAllen> balloons, mmk - so If I'm using the script - screenshots of terminal as it installs etc.?
<balloons> MatthewAllen, yes, someone made it easy with the script, heh ;-)
<MatthewAllen> balloons, makes my life easier :D
<balloons> MatthewAllen, but I'd like screenshots of the end. There is still manual setup to do
<balloons> you should setup the tracker in the end using the admin stuff and screenshot it
<MatthewAllen> ballons, will do - installing as we speak :)
<MatthewAllen> will do
<MatthewAllen> balloons, are more qatracker tasks gonna be added as time progresses?
<balloons> MatthewAllen, yep we've been continually adding them as we go
<balloons> we still have a list of bugs
<MatthewAllen> balloons, awesome!
<Girish> Fixed the READMEs for the Music app.
<Girish> https://code.launchpad.net/~emailgirishrawat/music-app/READMEs/+merge/280920
<Girish> https://codein.withgoogle.com/tasks/6574756958568448/
<Girish> Also, balloons the leaderboard samsruti provided was wrong even for students. I have completed more than 1 task.
<balloons> Girish, I know
<Rob1507> balloons, how can I send my snap to you so you can check it?
<balloons> Rob1507, upload it again. But check it locally so you know it will work on my end. I'm going to check the click review, and then try installing it on snappy and using it
<Rob1507> balloons, how can I install it on snappy?
<balloons> Rob1507, http://askubuntu.com/questions/700129/how-to-sideload-my-own-snapcraft-example-app, https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/build-apps/snapcraft-usage/
<Rob1507> balloons, thanks
<balloons> Rob1507, I'd recommend running snappy via kvm to do this
<Rob1507> balloons, I have it. I must only configure SSH
<Rob1507> balloons, my Ubuntu is 32 bit while snappy is amd64 will it be a problem?
<balloons> Rob1507, ugh. Do you have a 64-bit processor?
<Rob1507> yes
<balloons> kvm will fail when you run snappy i believe
<Rob1507> no
<balloons> if it doesn't though you should be fine
<Rob1507> I was able to run snappy properly
<balloons> ahh, no reason not to use 64-bit ubuntu in the future :-)
<Rob1507> I am about installing a program
<Rob1507> A generated snap is i386
<Rob1507> balloons, Can I send it to you for test please?
<Rob1507> I will change my Ubuntu version today or tomorrow after this task
<balloons> Rob1507, snapcraft generates an i386 snap?
<balloons> there's nothing even compiled . . .
<Rob1507> balloons, the name of the snap is money_1.0_i386
<Rob1507> balloons, I've sent it by GCI
<balloons> Rob1507, care to upload to the store now?
<balloons> my only concern lies in the fact it's such a big snap. Seems odd
<Rob1507> I uploaded it it was approved and published
<balloons> Rob1507, ohh excellent
<Rob1507> Big? Its 11MB
<Rob1507> Is it big?
<balloons> nothing wrong with that, just surprising to me
<balloons> what did you call the package?
<Rob1507> balloons, what is the usual size?
<Rob1507> balloons, it was named money
<balloons> Rob1507, right, and I don't see it
<balloons> snappy search money shows nothing
<Rob1507> balloons, can you try it again now?
<balloons> sure
<balloons> do you see it in the store?
<Rob1507> No packages found :/
<Rob1507> I think it is because of i386
<balloons> it published to the store though?
<Rob1507> balloons, yes, here is the link https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/share/4a086a5f2cf5fadb94372f718563ca5e3978b7c4df79fb6eb95d8695feead58261ef63004ba29e94a358/
<Rob1507> I hope link is working properly :)
<balloons> ahh, I see it
<balloons> money.rga
<Rob1507> Yes, exactly
<Rob1507> Is it right?
<balloons> Rob1507, well, i386 doesn't help us ;-(
<Rob1507> So you cannot test it now?
<Rob1507> Ok, I will start to install 64bit now and return later.
<Rob1507> Good night
<mcinitreevan> balloons, mind looking over https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/6256780531204096/?sp-page=1 ?
<debarshi> Hi
<debarshi> So the first thing I was wondering was
<debarshi> there doesnt seem to be a way to like
<debarshi> select your task or something
<debarshi> can someone help me
<debarshi> like show me where I can select and submit a task?
<debarshi> please
<knome> i'm not sure i understand your question
<knome> have you registered?
<debarshi> yes I have
<debarshi> I just
<debarshi> dont see a place to submit
<debarshi> I have to submit
<debarshi> my parental
<debarshi> consent form
<debarshi> but I think
<debarshi> they said
<debarshi> thats after
<debarshi> my first task
<knome> please do not use enter as punctuation
<debarshi> Please forgive me.
<knome> no problem
<knome> i'm not very familiar with registering and that stuff, but the faq at https://developers.google.com/open-source/gci/faq might be of help for you
<knome> or balloons, if he is around
<mcinitreevan> Hey, I can help wit this
<knome> mcinitreevan, great! :)
<mcinitreevan> debarshi: You need to submit the parental consent form before taking a task
 * knome steps back and continues with hacking
<mcinitreevan> You can either print it and then scan it or use the online one (it should give you a link)
<mcinitreevan> After that, you can accept tasks, and after you submit your first one it'll get reviewed, and after that you'll be totally good to go!
<debarshi> Thank
<debarshi> :)
<Girish> Can someone review my merge request? https://code.launchpad.net/~emailgirishrawat/music-app/READMEs/+merge/280920 Thanks!
<Girish> balloons: Could you accept my task so that I can start working on the next? My branch has already been reviewed once and I have fixed the typos that Victor pointed out.
<Girish> https://codein.withgoogle.com/tasks/6574756958568448/
<hjarrell> balloons, Where can I find package information on a bug for the qatracker in the database?
<hjarrell> Sorry I have to go but if you see this I'll ask on the task.
<fazer> balloons, I was able to change the schemaVersion to 10 but its not compatible, it says that the current version is 9
#ubuntu-google 2015-12-19
<fazer> balloons, I was able to change the schemaVersion to 10 but its not compatible, it says that the current version is 9
<knome> fazer, he will get your message when he gets back :)
<xcub> kenvandine, I am getting an error message whenever I try to install "qtdeclarative5-bacon2d1.0:i386
<xcub> inside my click-chroot
<balloons> fazer, it won't work for you, but it's what is correct. Just swap it
<balloons> Girish, victor needs to approve still
 * balloons floats away again :-)
<fazer> balloons, ok. I changed it and pushed. I also changed the file removal method that you wanted em to do.
<smajevicirfan> flocculant, is there a way to get bug heat from the database for the qatracker or at least get the number of affected users?
<tsimonq2> balloons: ohhhh got your pun there XD
<MatthewAllen> balloons, I'm currently working on the setting up a development enviroment for the QATracker and after running the script and navigating to local host I encounter the following error "PDOException: SQLSTATE[08006] [7] fe_sendauth: no password supplied in lock_may_be_available() (line 167 of /usr/share/drupal7/includes/lock.inc)." - any solutions?
<Girish> ¡™£™¡When I'm trying to install Unity.webapps component I'm getting a 404 error. I'm able to add the PPA using sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webapps/preview
<Girish> But I'm getting the following error when I update:
<Girish> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webapps/preview
<Girish> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/unityshell-webapps/ppa/ubuntu/dists/vivid/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<Girish> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/unityshell-webapps/ppa/ubuntu/dists/vivid/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<Girish> Any reason why?
<magi> Girish: I'm not an expert or what, but if you go to http://ppa.launchpad.net/unityshell-webapps/ppa/ubuntu/dists/ you'll see that there isn't a folder for 'Vivid (15.04)' that's probably what is causing the 404 errors
<Girish> magi: So web apps are not supported in vivid or wily?
<magi> Girish: probably, but I'm not for sure
<Girish-phone> Girish-phone: That's weird considering I'm making web apps using the U SDK which is only supported 15.04+
<MatthewAllen> balloons, I've submitted my setup task if you could check it out :-)
<MatthewAllen> balloons, you able to check my task?
<flocculant> MatthewAllen: have you submitted it via google? Whoever's on there as mentor(s) will get a mail - balloons is often not about at the weekend
<MatthewAllen> flocculant, mmk he's the only mentor so I was wondering if he was around to accept it :)
<flocculant> even if he was going to be around - it's a timezone thing too ;)
<smajevicirfan> flocculant, is there a way to get bug heat from the database for the qatracker or at least get the number of affected users?
<flocculant> smajevicirfan: I'm not sure tbh, I would expect so
<flocculant> smajevicirfan: I see the task has only 2 days left - do you want me to extend it?
<smajevicirfan> flocculant, please do, I had some family issues, but everything's fine now
<flocculant> done - extended to the 28th
<smajevicirfan> thank you very much
<DanChapman> Afternoon all o/
<flocculant> hey DanChapman
<subins2000> When is didrocks going to come ?
<mcinitreevan> Someone mine looking over https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/6256780531204096/?sp-page=1 ? Ive been waiting on it awhile
<subins2000> Hey
<subins2000> Looks like my mentor @didrocks is not going to come online today and my task's deadline ends in 2 hours. Can someone please extend it to 3 days ?
<flocculant> subins2000: if I can - link it
<subins2000> https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5131342014578688/?sp-page=1
<flocculant> subins2000: added 5 days
<subins2000> Thank you so much :-)
<flocculant> mcinitreevan: I can do that for you as well, no idea who Andrew is, but popey and balloons are likely weekend r/l
<flocculant> can't review it unfortunately
<mcinitreevan> aww :( Andrew is ahayzen but I havent seen him on here for over a day. Thanks for looking, at least
<flocculant> mcinitreevan: yea I know who Andrew *is*, I just never had anything to do with him, anyway - deadline is tomorrow so I can extend if you want - best that I can do to help you
<mcinitreevan> flocculant: Yeah, I gotcha, I already have it submitted so extending the deadline is kinda moot, thanks though :)
<Rob1507> balloons, all done I think ^_^ I was able to install it from the store
<Rob1507> I just want to ask, in the case of program using API, should the API be in the parts?
<Rob1507> balloons, can you check my apps?
<samsruti> Can you post the link Rob1507
<Rob1507> I published them in the store. May names of them be enough?
<Rob1507> So what to do?
<samsruti> i am not sure about your task . So wait for balloons to come.
<samsruti> All are busy here
<Rob1507> Ok, I will wait
<Girish> I'm trying to
<Girish> I'm trying to set up a development environment for Ubuntu Packaging
<Girish> I've installed the packaging software, created my gpg and ssh keys and set up pbuilder.
<Girish> Now when I'm trying to trigger a build using  sbuild-launchpad-chroot using  sbuild --dist=trusty --arch=amd64 -c trusty-proposed+restricted-amd64-sbuild <dsc>
<Girish> I'm etting the error: User girish is not currently a member of group sbuild, but is in the system group database
<Girish> You need to log in again to gain sbuild group privileges
<flocculant> Girish: and did you?
<Girish> When I use sudo I'm getting: tail: cannot open '/home/girish/debian/changelog' for reading: No such file or directory
<Girish> dpkg-parsechangelog: error: tail of /home/girish/debian/changelog gave error exit status 1
<Girish> E: Could not parse /home/girish/debian/changelog:
<Girish> btw, what does <dsc> means in  sbuild --dist=trusty --arch=amd64 -c trusty-proposed+restricted-amd64-sbuild <dsc>
<Girish> It's giving me a syntax error
<flocculant> not a clue - I don't have anything to do with that stuff :)
<Girish> flocculant: Can you help me with installing some packages? I'm getting a 404 when I'm trying to install them after adding their PPA
<flocculant> what ppa?  - what version ubuntu you using?
<Girish> Vivid.
<flocculant> link to ppa?
<Girish> flocculant: WAs installing Unity Web apps preview ppa for running web app.
<Girish> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/unityshell-webapps/ppa/ubuntu/dists/vivid/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<Girish> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/webapps/preview/ubuntu/dists/vivid/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<Girish> I tried Unity shell web apps and webapps preview
<Girish> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/webapps/preview/ubuntu/dists/vivid/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<flocculant> http://ppa.launchpad.net/webapps/preview/ubuntu/dists/ - you can see from that there is not a vivid ppa
<Girish> yeah
<Girish> So how do I run web apps in vivid?
<Girish> I'm building them using the sdk
<flocculant> I don't know - I don't do that stuff ...
<Girish> Okay.
<flocculant> wouldn't even know where to look
<Girish> Thanks balloons!
<Girish> flocculant: Could you review this task? https://codein.withgoogle.com/tasks/5880796325871616/
<Girish> Also, balloons ^
<Girish> https://codein.withgoogle.com/tasks/5880796325871616/
<Girish> When I'm trying to run an app in the emulator from the SDK I'm getting the following error : :-1: warning: desktop:Exec:hello: found unexpected Exec with architecture 'all': ./qtc_device_debughelper.py
<Girish> Where hello is the name of my application.
<Girish> It's working fine with qmlscene.
<Girish> 2nd line of error: :-1: error: security:policy_groups_safe:hello:debug: (REJECT) reserved policy group 'debug': not for production use
<knome> balloons, other admins, https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/4514565299634176/ is ready to be published
#ubuntu-google 2015-12-20
<Laserbear> How do I check the status of a config
<Laserbear> For example how do I get the status of Apt::Install-Recommends
<Laserbear> nvm
<Laserbear> got it
<MatthewAllen> flocculant or balloons can I get some clarification on "
<MatthewAllen> Add bug report link to tracker testcases (Ubuntu)"
<KHa_> .
<KHa_> How do u install Ubuntu on mac?
<wxl> Girish: i don't see anything in review anymore?
<magi_> KHa_: are you planning to install on a virtual machine or as a dual-boot?
<magi_> KHa_: Dual booting: http://www.howtogeek.com/187410/how-to-install-and-dual-boot-linux-on-a-mac/
<magi_> I don't use a Mac though, so I can't guarantee it is up to date.
<magi_> Virtual Maching: http://www.simplehelp.net/2015/06/09/how-to-install-ubuntu-on-your-mac/
<magi_> *Machine
<magi_> Hope the links helped you :)
<Girish> wxl: Check again. I've left a comment on the task linking to my youtube video.
<Girish> https://codein.withgoogle.com/tasks/5880796325871616/
<wxl> ah
<wxl> watching a movie right nwo, girish
<wxl> Girish: popey himself will likely get to it before me :)
<Girish> wxl: No problem.
<Girish-android> Also, star wars?
<Girish-android> Can anyone review? https://codein.withgoogle.com/tasks/5880796325871616/
<Girish-android> !patience
<ubot93> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<flocculant> MatthewAllen: I clarified on the task.
<flocculant> twice ...
<MatthewAllen2> How's everyone going progress wise? How many tasks you guys completed?
<Rob1507> I have 4 tasks completed :/
<MatthewAllen2> flocculant are you able to check out my task?
<flocculant> MatthewAllen2: I've done what I can - the code looks good, but you need to wait for balloons to ack it
<MatthewAllen2> flocculant, mmk awesome :)
<flocculant> thanks for working on the tracker ;)
<MatthewAllen2> flocculant, Balloons said that tasks were being added to the qatracker - should I be able to find more than the one i just did and the "Remove Hello username link from QA Tracker" or is that it for the qatracker?
<xcub> Does anyone know why I am getting the error http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14116015/ whenever I try to run an application with a desktop kit in the ubuntu-sdk? Doing qmlscene main.qml works just fine though.
<flocculant> MatthewAllen2: that's the last one not being worked on
<MatthewAllen2> flocculant, ahh - so each of those tasks is limited to 1 student?
<flocculant> MatthewAllen2: there might be more, but I at least don't want to add anything until what we've got is in production - any more changes are likely to be affected by what you and others have done
<MatthewAllen2> flocculant, mmk good to know - thankyou very much :-)
<Rob1507> Is there anyone to answer my question?
<DanChapman> Rob1507, what's up?
<Rob1507> My task is to add unit test to wiki.py and I don't really understand what's going on
<Rob1507> DanChapman, there is a file wiki.py and test-wiki.py and unittests are in latter one.
<DanChapman> Rob1507, got a link to the task? :)
<Rob1507> https://codein.withgoogle.com/task-instances/5930718593024000/
<Rob1507> DanChapman, here it is
<DanChapman> hmmm i get a 404
<DanChapman> Rob1507, is it the one for snapcraft?
<Rob1507> DanChapman, yes
<Rob1507> DanChapman, try this link  https://codein.withgoogle.com/task-instances/5930718593024000/?sp-page=1
<DanChapman> nope that 404's as well. Weird!
<DanChapman> I've found it now anyway. just looking....
<Rob1507> ok
<robbert> darkxst: hey, are you there?
<DanChapman> Rob1507, sorry about that. Had a phone call. Anyway.... so do you know what test you need to add?
<Rob1507> DanChapman, no :/ I don't know where to start
<Rob1507> DanChapman, I don't understand what wiki.py is testing. I read the code and imagine that it is only managing parts for further using.
<DanChapman> ok so wiki.py doesn't contain tests. Thats part of the snapcraft api. test-wiki.py test the functions in wiki.py. So take a look here https://coveralls.io/builds/4512175/source?filename=snapcraft%2Fwiki.py#L50 you can see the current tests never hit line 50. So it needs another test to check that line of code does what it should
<Rob1507> ok, so I should add it on test_wiki.py right?
<DanChapman> yep :)
<Rob1507> DanChapman, that was what I asked because I understood from the task that wiki.py is test file and we should add there. :)
<Rob1507> So after opening it I messed up all :D
<Rob1507> DanChapman, thanks DanChapman  for great help
<xcub> is anyone here familiar with the ubuntu-sdk
<xcub> ?
<subins2000> flocculant: Hey, my mentor didrocks is not going to come I think for a few days
<subins2000> flocculant: Meanwhile, can you guide me through the task : https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5131342014578688/?sp-page=1
<subins2000> balloons: ?
<flocculant> subins2000: I'm afraid not - the tasks I can guide people with I am a mentor on
<subins2000> flocculant: Ok, I understand
<flocculant> all I can do is what I did yesterday for you
<Ritwick> hello
<Ritwick> im asking that can i get the file that i have to modify to make it simpler and redeable by others
<DanChapman> Rob1507, your welcome :-)
<DanChapman> xcub, what's up? you having some issues with the sdk?
<xcub> Yeah, I'm trying to create an application using Bacon2D
<xcub> So I create it using the template
<xcub> And when I try to run it using the desktop kit, it says qrc:///main.qml:2:1: module "Bacon2D" is not installed
<xcub> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14117380/
<DanChapman> xcub, right so the desktop kit is broken. Is doesn't include qml modules that aren't part of the ubuntu sdk. The desktop kit looks for them in /usr/ubuntu-sdk-dev/* which you don't have bacon 2d installed in that location
<DanChapman> xcub, you will need to run your app from the commandline instead and make sure you have ubuntu-sdk-libs installed
<xcub> with qmlscene?
<xcub> and i do have ubuntu-sdk-libs installed
<DanChapman> xcub looks like the template produces a binary so you would want to use qmake / make. qmlscene just loads qml documents
<DanChapman> xcub have you used qmake before?
<xcub> no, i always used qmlscene
<DanChapman> xcub so from the root of your project you can do something like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/14117491/
<xcub> I've been getting this error whenever I run qmake qmake: could not exec '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt4/bin/qmake': No such file or directory
<xcub> qmake: could not exec '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt4/bin/qmake': No such file or directory
<xcub> qmake: could not exec '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt4/bin/qmake': No such file or directory
<xcub> qmake: could not exec '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt4/bin/qmake': No such file or directory
<xcub> qmake: could not exec '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt4/bin/qmake': No such file or directory
<xcub> qmake: could not exec '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt4/bin/qmake': No such file or directory  It's giving me that error whenever I try to run qmake, should I install "qt-sdk"?
<xcub> did not mean to post that many, sorry
<DanChapman> xcub ahh try $ QT_SELECT=qt5 qmake ..
<xcub> =qt5: command not found
<DanChapman> urrrgh can you paste the whole output for me
<DanChapman> please
<xcub> that's all there was
<DanChapman> have you got qt5-qmake installed?
<xcub> yes
<DanChapman> that should work then.
<DanChapman> xcub what happens if you run
<DanChapman> export QT_SELECT=qt5
<DanChapman> then qmake ..
<xcub> yup, that did it :)
<DanChapman> cool :-)
<xcub> but how would i install bacon2d in /usr/ubuntu-sdk-dev/* so i don't have to do this whenever I want to build it?
<Rob1507> DanChapman,  In test file, should I add another function or change existing one?
<DanChapman> with difficulty unless bacon 2d has been compiled with the same version of qt even which then you would have to manually move it all into the correct location.
<DanChapman> *same version of qt as the sdk
<DanChapman> Rob1507, the task is asking for another test so I would add another one.
<xcub> oh, alright then, thanks for all your help!
<DanChapman> no problem :-)
<Rob1507> DanChapman, ok, thanks for help
<jose> !cookie
<ubot93> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Rob1507> Can we know about leaderboard?
<Girish-android> DanChapman: could you review this task?https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/4993872342024192/
<Girish-android> https://codein.withgoogle.com/task-instances/4993872342024192/
<jose> !cookie
<ubot93> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Rob1507> DanChapman, How can I run the code to see the output of a function. I mean there is an import of javashceme in yaml.py and I can find it to compile wiki.py
<Rob1507> can't find it *
<robbert> darkxst: hey, are you there?
<DanChapman> Rob1507, sounds like your missing a python library. take a look in snapcraft/debian/controls and check you have all those packages installed
<krishna_ravi732> Hey, can anyone help me run the dialer app?
<krishna_ravi732> ok the ubuntu-emulator
<krishna_ravi732> *on
<fazer> popey, are the tests for the terminal app no longer being used because the app was re-written, and the tests no longer apply to the current structure of the app?
<fazer> also ballons, I pushed the changes that ahayzen had requested. I believe the branch can be merged now.
<ahayzen> fazer, i saw that :-) i now need to check that the test passes on all of my devices and doesn't destroy my ~/Music :-)
<fazer> ahayzen, alright.
<ahayzen> and check its cool for Victor as well
<fazer> ok. just wanted to make sure you were aware that I pushed those changes :)
<ahayzen> yeah :-) i'll try and do that in the next day or so
<fazer> balloons or anyone else who works on the terminal app: are the tests for the terminal app no longer being used because the app was re-written, and the tests no longer apply to the current structure of the app?
<fazer> ahayzen, I'm looking at the task that says add fast scroll to the music app. It talks about the contacts app, would that be referring to the address-book-app? Because I can't find a core app called contacts-app
<mcinitreevan> fazer: I think that'd be it. As for the terminal app, I've worked with it a little and it does seem that the unit tests were dropped in the rewrite but there are some open bugs to add them back
<fazer> mcinitreevan, the tests were dropped because they would no longer work after the rewrite right? So will they have to be re-written now?
<fazer> Or is it possible that some variable names have to be changed and the tests will work?
<krishna_ravi732> Hi, i am trying to run the dialer-app as per the HACKING file, however it talks about Ubuntu.Telephony and Ubuntu.Contacts module not being installed
<krishna_ravi732> What packages do i have to install to get these modules?
<mcinitreevan> fazer: Im not too sure, I havent looked at the old code for the terminal
<mcinitreevan> krishna_ravi732: One second, let me take a look at the file so I can help out
<krishna_ravi732> mcinitreevan: thank you!
<mcinitreevan> krishna_ravi732: So when are you getting the error? (What command are you running?)
<krishna_ravi732> ./src/dialer-app
<mcinitreevan> So it build properly and everything?
<krishna_ravi732> yes
<krishna_ravi732> just running fails as its ubuntu contacts and telephony modules arent there
<mcinitreevan> Yeah Im getting the same issue, what I would try is grabbing the source for those and building them, and then running 'make install' to install them, and then try running the dialer app, but Im not sure how well that would work
<krishna_ravi732> mcinitreevan: oh thanks i got it!
<mcinitreevan> You could also try running an emulator of a ubuntu phone, I think you can create emulators through the Ubuntu SDK
<krishna_ravi732> sudo apt-get install qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-telephony0.1 qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-contacts0.1
<krishna_ravi732> that fixed it
<mcinitreevan> Aha, there you go
<mcinitreevan> Much better than what I was thinking, lol
<krishna_ravi732> mcinitreevan: i was trying to run it via an emulator, but i couldnt deploy it
<mcinitreevan> Ah, well at least you figured it out :)
<krishna_ravi732> again, it looks like i really need to run it in emulator
<krishna_ravi732> attempting to replicate this bug: https://codein.withgoogle.com/tasks/4555594971217920/?sp-is_beginner=False
<krishna_ravi732> but i get no network, and the call isnt made on the desktop
<Girish> DanChapman: Updated the video. Can you check? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7coKgskZYZw
<Girish> DanChapman: https://codein.withgoogle.com/tasks/5880796325871616/
<darkxst> robbert, hi
<ahayzen> fazer, yup the address-book-app, i even had a prototype branch somewhere
<robbert> darkxst: hey, i will be finished in about 20 minutes
<darkxst> robbert, ok, I just replied to your email btw
<robbert> darkxst: ya thank you, thats why ill be finished :D
<robbert> darkxst: so the debdiff of the old and the new package gives me no output, as files just have been modified but not added/removed
<darkxst> debdiff shows all changes, did you apply the changes via quilt?
<robbert> darkxst: havent yet, will do
<darkxst> do you have a git patch?
<robbert> darkxst: not yet, i thought i should do that with bazaar, but then you told me to use quiltj
<darkxst> well bzr is ok as well, you can put that patch in debian/patches folder and add it the series file
<fazer> ahayzen, can you direct me to the part of the address-book-app that has the fast scroll implemented, I can't find it.
<ahayzen> fazer, let me try and find it, this was my prototype branch https://code.launchpad.net/~ahayzen/music-app/refactor-prototype-fast-scroll-tracks ... also I'm not sure how well this will work its sortof an explorative thing :-) but if it works well we'll merge it :-)
<ahayzen> fazer, the FastScroll component itself is here http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/address-book-app/trunk/view/head:/src/imports/Ubuntu/Contacts/FastScroll.qml and http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/address-book-app/trunk/view/head:/src/imports/Ubuntu/Contacts/FastScroll.js
<ahayzen> fazer, probably have a look at my old branch and then the address-book one.. then make a new branch that does it in the current app :-)
<fazer> yeah I just saw that on the bug request for the music-app :P thanks
<ahayzen> fazer, weather has it in the locations list IIRC as well
<fazer> whats iirc?
<ahayzen> fazer, yup http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-weather-dev/ubuntu-weather-app/reboot/view/head:/app/ui/AddLocationPage.qml#L269
<ahayzen> IIRC = if i recall correctly
#ubuntu-google 2017-12-18
<TobyLatino> Trying to follow the python snap creation tutorial and I'm getting stuck. https://pastebin.com/fTC99m0q
<Accelerator> davidcalle,Could you please review my work?
<heesen> sergiusens, when setting up the development environment in the hacking guide the command 'pip install -r requirements.txt ' isn't working. Could you please take a look ?
<heesen>  when setting up the development environment in the hacking guide the command 'pip install -r requirements.txt ' isn't working. Could someone please take a look ?
<tsimonq2> heesen: Got a link?
<heesen> https://github.com/snapcore/snapcraft/blob/master/HACKING.md
<wxl> heesen: don't miss the `.` at the end
<wxl> if it's still a problem, pastebin the output
<heesen> I get this error
<wxl> to be perfectly clear, the command is:
<wxl> pip install -r requirements.txt .
<wxl> NOT:
<wxl> pip install -r requirements.txt
<Heesen_> Directory '.' is not installable. File 'setup.py' not found.
<tsimonq2> Which directory are you in?
<wxl> `pwd`
<Heesen_> home folder
<wxl> you're in the venv?
<Heesen_> I didnt manage to create it
<wxl> that's a requirement
<wxl> what failed where?
<Heesen_> now I am in my venv
<wxl> actually now i'm seeing a similar issue. hm.
<Heesen_> https://github.com/schapman1974/tinymongo/issues/33
<ubot93> Issue 33 in schapman1974/tinymongo "pip install error - no file or directory `requirements.txt`" [Closed]
<Heesen_> someone also got this
<wxl> that's somewhat different
<wxl> i have a feeling something is missing here
<wxl> yeah you need to clone the repo and be in the directory of that repo
<Heesen_> thanks for the help
<Heesen_> it worked
<wxl> np
<Foxy> Elopio
<Foxy> Helloooo Elopio!!!
<wxl> he's probably not here
<Foxy> i completed the task
<Foxy> and submitted it yesterday
<wxl> he was on vacation. not sure exactly when he gets back
<Foxy> still he dint review
<Foxy> well if he is on vacation what do i do
<wxl> wait or ask another mentor perhaps
<wxl> you can provide a link to the task and i can take a look
<Foxy> i have only one mentor
<Foxy> https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/4987901429415936/
<Foxy> and thats .....elopio
<Accelerator> Yeah mine is still on vacation i think.
<Accelerator> Is there any chance any other mentor could review my work?
<wxl> well sergiusens is a possibility
<Accelerator> I will give it a try.
<Foxy> ......
<wxl> but tbh i actually don't see the translation
<wxl> only polish
<wxl> Accelerator: link me
<Foxy> cuz it needs to be accepted
<Foxy> i think
<Foxy> i submitted it to youtube
<wxl> hm
<wxl> i don't have access so i can't help
<Foxy> and then they said the creator of the video has to accept it or smthing
<Accelerator> ok
<wxl> it's pretty early in the uk :/
<Foxy> its 11:11 am here
<Accelerator> https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5890536722399232/
<wxl> Accelerator: i'm talking to Foxy mostly. if you want help, link me to your task instance
<Accelerator> ok sure.
<Accelerator> https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5890536722399232/
<Foxy> woah ur task is hard
<wxl> yeah don't have access there either, Accelerator. sorry
<wxl> Foxy: not as hard as yours if you don't speak hindi :)
<Accelerator> Its ok though.Thanks
<Foxy> i speak multiple languages
<wxl> popey may be able to help with those. bug him when he's awake again
<Foxy> lke 6
<Foxy> so meh
<Accelerator> Well i guess its Christmas time so they are not free
<Foxy> https://codein.withgoogle.com/tasks/4908508128477184/?sp-organization=5133577048031232&sp-is_beginner=False how do i do this task
<Foxy> i am planning to do it in the future
<wxl> not christmas yet, Accelerator
<Foxy> wait nvm
<Accelerator> Yeah but i think they are preparing.
<wxl> Foxy: you could totally do that. just go slow. :)
<Accelerator> foxyfrost,are you sure?
<wxl> Accelerator: naw, not from what i've heard.
<wxl> at least not in any way that would prohibit them from being here
<Accelerator> ok then.
<Foxy> well
<Accelerator> wxl,Thanks for the help.
<wxl> it's just a weird time right now. for people in the uk it's too early and for people in the us it's more or less too late. i should have been in bed an hour ago XD
<wxl> np
<Accelerator> Its ok wxl.I guess hardwork does pay.
<wxl> Accelerator: you know what you CAN do? you can work on another task while you wait.
<Foxy> imma do that
<Foxy> but i have no idea how to code or do the python snap
<Foxy> thingy
<wxl> just run through it slowly and ask questions here
<wxl> we'll help you
<wxl> start with figuring out git
<Foxy> https://codein.withgoogle.com/tasks/5660714674946048/?sp-organization=5133577048031232&sp-is_beginner=False
<Foxy> should i start with that?
<Foxy> wait a min gtg to the toilet
<wxl> yeah i think that would be wise
<wxl> it basically just walks you through creating the snap
<wxl> you'll just repeat the process for a new app using what you learned
<Foxy> back
<Foxy> it says i need ubuntu 16.04 or VM machine for the task
<Foxy> how do i get one of them?
<wxl> you don't have ubuntu at all?
<Foxy> ;=;..............yeah..
<wxl> awww gee :)
<Foxy> *sits in a corner*
<wxl> `s
<Foxy> *cris*
<wxl> 1s i mean
<wxl> do this one https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/6213665139195904/
<wxl> that will show you how it's done
<Foxy> k
<wxl> in fact you could do that in a virtual machine
<wxl> even better
<wxl> VirtualBox is available on all platforms for free and is pretty easy to use
<Foxy> i think i will go for the virtual machine cuz i need a flash drive for the installation of ubuntu
<wxl> right
<Foxy> a flash drive containing the version i need which i have no idea how to get
<wxl> well that kind of runs you through it.......
<wxl> here's what i would advsie:
<wxl> wait
<wxl> do you have a flash drive?
<Foxy> erm lemme see if i can find my flash drive tho
<Foxy> flash drive = USB right?
<wxl> yeah
<wxl> or you could use a dvdf
<wxl> s/f//
<Foxy> k lemme look if i have
<Foxy> my took it for presentation
<Foxy> i think
<wxl> so you do have one or not? :)
<Foxy> nvm found it
<wxl> yeah
<wxl> ok so do this:
<wxl> 1. follow tutorial up to installing on the flash drive and booting it. play around with the live session a bit
<wxl> 2. perform the rest of the installation in the virtual machine
<wxl> that way you get the full experience :)
<Foxy> so i have to put in my usb
<Foxy> and then restart my pc
<wxl> yessss :)
<wxl> but you won't need that for the virtual machine
<Foxy> even if my usb does not have anything in it
<wxl> right
<Foxy> k imma restart my pc
<wxl> oh wait
<wxl> hahaha
<wxl> oh man
<wxl> foxy
<FoxyFrost> i am back
<FoxyFrost> i restarted my pc with the usb which is empty plugged in still nothing happened no welcome screen
<wxl> i tried to catch you before you left
<wxl> it's late and i'm tired
<wxl> if you follow the tutorial, you will download something copy something to the iso and then restart
<wxl> just go look at the tutorial :)
<FoxyFrost> k
<FoxyFrost> bye :D
<wxl> nite :)
<konrad11901> sergiusens, kyrofa: could you check my pull request to snapcraft repo (#1809)? The deadline for the task is at 18:55 CET, but I can't send my work for review, because it hasn't been still merged into master branch. Thanks!
<Guest73776> konrad11901: you can just submit it for review
<daniellimws> In that case time will pause for you
<m4sk1n_> konrad11901: ja zwykle wysyłam przed merge’m…
<konrad11901> hmm, ok, so I'll send it now
<mallen> Anyone know if Carla is around, got a couple of tasks that need to be reviewed that I'll take if she's not around. Don't want to take any of her tasks, but don't want to keep the students waiting.
<sushant> how to submit the task ?
<Accelerator> mallen: Sorry i don't know.
<daniellimws> mallen: I don't think she has been around for the past few weeks
<Foxy> hello is someone online
<Foxy> i need help related to downloading ubuntu on a virtual machine
<Accelerator> here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/virtualbox
<Accelerator> Foxy: Follow the steps carefully.
<m4sk1n_> elopio: sergiusens: kyrofa: ping
<m4sk1n_> so, any plans for tutorial tasks based on suggestions?
<m4sk1n_> degville: ^
<Foxy> are u hridyanshu
<Foxy> m4sk1n?
<Foxy> hello
<Foxy> if i chose the erase disk option while setting up ubuntu will it erase my whole pcs images or only the virtual box pls help
<Accelerator> Did you follow the steps on the link i gave you?
<Accelerator> Foxy : It won't do anything to your pc lol....https://askubuntu.com/questions/499894/is-it-safe-to-answer-erase-disk-and-install-ubuntu-on-a-virtual-machine
<Foxy> oh phew
<Foxy> yay i downloaded ubuntu on VM
<Accelerator> So another task completed?
<m4sk1n_> hi kenvandine
<kenvandine> hi m4sk1n_
<kenvandine> jibel, heber: m4sk1n_ has a question about automating tests for software center
<Foxy> WHEN WILL ELOPIO CHECK MY TASK
<Foxy> SERGIUSENS AND ELOPIO CHECK MY TASK
<Foxy> Accelerator you there?
<daniellimws> um Foxy you need to relax a bit
<Foxy> kay
<Accelerator> You got to give them some time
<daniellimws> they should be online soon around this time
<Foxy> i have a question
<Accelerator> Ask away
<Foxy> what happens if the mentor does not give the review and 36 hrs passed?
<heber> kenvandine, m4sk1n_ hi ! let us know the question
<Foxy> and can u give me the task instance link for the one where you have to download ubunut i cant find it in the search bar
<Foxy> ubuntu
<kenvandine> Foxy, i wouldn't be too concerned if it wasn't reviewed over the weekend
<daniellimws> i think elopio just approved my task 1 minute ago
<daniellimws> yours too will be reviewed in a while I believe
<Foxy> oh k
<daniellimws> hi I'm planning to work on the "package your first xxx snaps", the task asks to reply here https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/join-snapcrafters/1325/7
<daniellimws> however I don't see anyone replying there
<daniellimws> is that mandatory?
<Foxy> idk i am a noob :C
<Foxy> i have ubuntu 14.04 will it auto update itself to the latest?
<Accelerator> daniellimws,I don't think so
<daniellimws> no you need to upgrade it yourself I believe
<Foxy> or i have to download a seperate iso file for the VM
<daniellimws> Accelerator: alright thanks
<daniellimws> Foxy: you can download a new one or try to upgrade it through the terminal
<Accelerator> Yeah
<Foxy> thnx
<Accelerator> I would recommend upgrading it from the terminal itself
<Foxy> how do i do that?
<daniellimws> do_release_upgrade I think
<Foxy> i am using oracle Virtual box
<daniellimws> Foxy: there's a guide here https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-upgrade-to-ubuntu-16-04-lts
<Accelerator> Using this: sudo do-release-upgrade
<Foxy> thnx
<daniellimws> but I think it is also possible to upgrade through the gui, if you search for software & updates
<Foxy> when i was startomg it up it said wether i want to update it or not
<Foxy> starting*
<m4sk1n_> heber: https://codein.withgoogle.com/tasks/5083213170999296/
<daniellimws> actually if you do not have anything inside it yet, it would be easier to reinstall the whole thing I think
<Accelerator> daniellimws,Do you think popey is online?
<popey> i am!
<daniellimws> don't know, but usually at this time he is
<popey> Hello!
<daniellimws> Hello
<popey> I'm UK based, so usually online around now, yes :)
<popey> wassup?
<Accelerator> Hello.Could you have a look at my task?
<popey> got a link?
<Accelerator> Im fine
<popey> I sure will
<Accelerator> yeah
<Accelerator> https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5154704805855232/
<Foxy> popey do u know when elopio will be online
<Foxy> can someone help me my ubuntu keeps restarting when i type in my password take me to the same screen again
<popey> Foxy: soon I expect
<popey> Foxy: what version of Ubuntu?
<Foxy> 14.04 LTS
<Foxy> on Oracle Virtual Box
<Accelerator> Foxy: Maybe you should try upgrading it?
<Foxy> i will download the latest version iso
<Foxy> and do it
<Foxy> it will keep me busy till elopio comes online
<Foxy> whats the name of the latest version of ubuntu?
<Foxy> can someone give me the download link for ubuntu 17.04 iso by any chance
<daniellimws> Foxy: http://releases.ubuntu.com/17.04/
<Foxy> thnx
<Foxy> and its downloading
<Foxy> hmm
<Foxy> lemme look for some easy task to do next
<Foxy> https://codein.withgoogle.com/tasks/4670681495109632/?sp-organization=5133577048031232&sp-is_beginner=False am i supposed to open this task from a browser in ubuntu ?
<Foxy> and do it
<daniellimws> Foxy: it is not necessary
<Foxy> it says i need to have ubuntu to do the task
<Foxy> to run the task i mean
<daniellimws> yea you would need to run it on ubuntu
<daniellimws> but any browser would work
<Foxy> should i open that browser in ubuntu?
<Foxy> or my pc
<Accelerator_> Foxy: Most of the tasks in Ubuntu are done using the terminal
<Foxy> it says i need ubuntu 16.04 so a higher version like 17.04 can also work?
<Accelerator_> popey:  Sorry if i'm disturbing you again but could you review my task?
<daniellimws> Foxy: yea it would be fine
<Foxy> k
<popey> Accelerator_: yeah looking now
<Foxy> segiusens/elopio are you guys online
<daniellimws> Foxy: or to be honest not exactly, but if you run into errors you can ask them here
<Accelerator_> popey: Thanks
<daniellimws> there would be problems if you try to make a python snap
<daniellimws> java should be ok
<Foxy> k
<Foxy> i dont understand anything from the tutorial of the java thingy
<daniellimws> do you know Java?
<Foxy> nope
<Foxy> i am just a noob in coding programming and stuff
<daniellimws> what languages do you know now?
<Foxy> none
<Accelerator_> Foxy : If i'm not mistaken you dont need to know Java for this task
<Foxy> ;=;
<Foxy> i only know html ;=;
<Foxy> the task is so hard ;=;
<daniellimws> oh, maybe you can follow the Java tutorial attached on the task description first?
<daniellimws> you don't need to be good at Java for this task
<daniellimws> just need to know how it works
<Foxy> yeah i cant understand the tutorial
<Accelerator_> Foxy: I think that would be a good idea
<Foxy> i cant understand after the getstarted part
<Accelerator_> Foxy: Is this what you are talking about? https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5793626825162752/?sp-organization=5133577048031232&sp-is_beginner=False
<Foxy> yes
<Foxy> it is
<daniellimws> Foxy: ok turns out there is no link to a Java tutorial
<m4sk1n_> heber: what framework should I use for tests?
<daniellimws> if you are interested you can go here http://www.learnjavaonline.org/
<daniellimws> or bad advice would be to just copy everything from the tutorial, modify things and pray they work
<Foxy> https://docs.snapcraft.io/build-snaps/java
<Foxy> is the attachment
<m4sk1n_> dogtail?
<daniellimws> Foxy: if it's too hard you can work on translation tasks
<Foxy> whats the easiest task?
<Accelerator_> Foxy: Read everything on the link provided,understand it and then run the commands.
<daniellimws> Accelerator_: I can't deny that guide is rather confusing for beginners to Java though
<daniellimws> I did that task too
<Foxy> after i completed everything in that task how do i submit my task?
<Accelerator_> daniellimws : You are right.I did it too.
<Foxy> like what do i write in the comment and what do i attach
<daniellimws> Foxy: you can screenshot what you have
<heber> m4sk1n_, right now I am writing a test for gnome-software that can be used as an example. Once it is done, I will submit it in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-tests It basically uses autopilot and autopkgtests (if you want to start having a look on them)... Then we can make a session so we can provide a guideline with more details
<Accelerator_> You just take a screenshot of your work and submit it.
<Foxy> k
<Foxy> its too confusing tho :C
<Foxy> i am going for prayers
<Accelerator_> Foxy: You can always turn to making tutorials.
<Foxy> if elopio is online tell him to take a look at this task https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/4987901429415936/
<Foxy> making tutorials?
<Foxy> wont that be harder for me
<Foxy> cuz i dont know how to do it in the first place
<m4sk1n_> thanks heber
<daniellimws> m4sk1n_: I currently don't have any tasks on hand, so I think I'll just work on this as well.
<daniellimws> do you wanna discuss
<wxl> popey: not sure you saw my ping about the CoC task i created that needs published but https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/6207255261216768/
<Foxy> elopio if u r online please check this link out ...https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/4987901429415936/
<Foxy> please give the review
<Foxy> so i can start on some other task
<wxl> Foxy: did you notice the reply from elopio less than an hour ago?
<Foxy> oh
<Foxy> i just noticed it
<Foxy> i went for prayers
<Foxy> and now i am back
<Foxy> so what if no one speaks hindi
<Guest__> I think a lot of people here speak hindi
<Foxy> oh k
<Accelerator> popey: Sorry but could you look at my task yet again? (Sorry..i know i'm being annoying but i was blocked by an unforeseen event for a few days)
<Foxy> so now anyone who can speak hindi can review my task?
<popey> Accelerator: just in a meeting, will look in 30 mins
<popey> you're not being annoying :)
<Accelerator> Foxy: There is always google translator
<Foxy> i am sure that i am annoying
<Accelerator> popey: Take your time :)
<Foxy> ;=;
<Accelerator> Foxy: nah its good to ask questions if you don't know
<Foxy> welp
<Foxy> its ganna take a lot of time for my task to be reviewed
<Foxy> imma try downloading ubuntu 16.04 till then
<Accelerator> Are you using the terminal to download the upgrade?
<popey> wxl: What's the rationale behind that task?
<Foxy> i dont use the terminal
<Foxy> i just download the iso
<Foxy> and then put it in my VR box somehow and run it
<Accelerator_> Foxy: You should give it a try.Everything can be done from the terminal
<Foxy> Any UBUNTU contributor who speaks Hindi online?
<Foxy> i will try it later
<Foxy> how many tasks you completed?
<Foxy> i completed only 2 waiting for the review on my 3rd one
<Accelerator_> 7
<Foxy> woah
<Foxy> i am stuck on this task 1day is gonna pass
<Accelerator_> Quality>Quantity
<Foxy> i wonder how the google t-shirt looks like
<popey> Last time it was pale blue with the code in logo on
<popey> 2015
<Foxy> kewl
<Foxy> this is my 1st time
<wxl> @popey something we discussed at the last Ubuntu Hour. among other things the goal it to collect feedback on the process
<Foxy> i jope its black with the logo in white
<Foxy> hope*
<popey> wxl: ok, want me to publish
<wxl> popey: yes please
<popey> wxl: done
<Foxy>  I hope elopio finds someone speaking hindi or i will just change the language to polish or french
<Foxy> cuz i am booored..
<wxl> popey: thank you sir :) i finally assigned myself (as mentor) to a bunch of tasks so hopefully i can help out some more. i've potentially got a testcase task coming up but need to do some research first
<popey> Foxy: please don't
<wxl> Foxy: you CAN always work on something else while you wait
<popey> wxl: <3
<Foxy> any tasks you and popey are mentors on imma try doing them
<wxl> Foxy: you could try the code of conduct one. it's generally not technical.
<Foxy> everything is hard l-l imma see what the code of conduct is
<Foxy> theres no task named code of conduct
<wxl> Foxy: organize an ubuntu hour at your school https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/5067722029268992/
<wxl> Foxy: review and sign the ubuntu code of conduct https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/6207255261216768/
<wxl> all the others i'm involved in have to do with some sort of technical task or another. i'm sure if you could do the install task, though, you could do most of them
<Foxy> can u send me the link of the install task
<Foxy> i will abandon my current task if i finish it now
<wxl> this is the one we discussed last night https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/6213665139195904/
<Foxy> my school has vacation/holidays right now so i cant do the code of conduct one
<Foxy> ok imma do the installation one
<popey> anyone can do the code of conduct one, it doesn't require any other things, you're confusing it with the ubuntu hour one
<Foxy> i dint understand
<wxl> the code of conduct one is here:
<wxl> Foxy: review and sign the ubuntu code of conduct https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/6207255261216768/
<wxl> that has nothing to do with your school :)
<wxl> i just ALSO linked you to that one and actually i forgot about school holidays. i almost accidentially woke up my daughter this morning. that would have been bad.
<Foxy> oh thnx
<Foxy> i amm do code of conduct first then installation one
<wxl> sounds good :)
<Accelerator_> Foxy: In short you will just read the documentation,ask some questions and then sign the code of conduct.
<wxl> ping me (mention my nick) if you need anything else
<Foxy> how do i do that
<Foxy> and wheres the documentation
<wxl> it's all on the task
<wxl> just click the links :)
<Foxy> found it
<Foxy> how do i ping u
<daniellimws> just type wxl
<wxl> when you type here just include wxl in there somewhere :)
<wxl> ^^ like that
<Accelerator_> here i will give an example
<wxl> you'll hear back from me immediately unless i'm afk
<Accelerator_> wxl: How are you?
<Foxy> lemme read the code of conduct
<wxl> that's a good start foxy :)
<Foxy> AFK:2-3mins
<Foxy> i am gonna start asking questions related to the documentation
<Foxy> nvm i dont have questions
<wxl> :)
<Foxy> ok so where do i sign
<wxl> follow the instructions. it uses "pretty good privacy" to digitally sign it
<Foxy> nvm
<Foxy> found it thnx
<Accelerator_> popey: I think you forgot about me XD
<popey> Accelerator_: You might think that, but I haven't :)
<popey> I did yours earlier
<popey> which task is outstanding?
<Accelerator_> this one
<Accelerator_> https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/6441416441987072/
<Foxy> wxl
<Foxy> i created a launchpad account
<Foxy> getting the OpenGPL key is hard i have no idea how to get it
<Foxy> wxl hello
<popey> this is the point of the task, see how hard it is, figure out what steps aren't clear and document them in the response.
<wxl> ^^ Foxy: popey expresses my sentiments exactly
<Foxy> i am gonna abandon my current task
<Foxy> and then claim wxls task
<Foxy> and then write a comment
<Foxy> saying it isnt unclear am i supposed to do that
<wxl> well making it clear what exactly is missing would be helpful. and then we'll work through trying to resolve it
<Foxy> is the terminal my ubuntu on the VR box?
<wxl> the terminal is the "Terminal Emulator" on Ubuntu
<wxl> what's your normal OS?
<m4sk1n_> I will sign the CoC today (not as task) if I'll run my Arch Linux (where I store my PGP key XD
<wxl> you won't do the task too tho m4sk1n_ ? you're breaking my heart :)
<Foxy> alright
<m4sk1n_> wxl: it's begineer task, I can do only 2…
<Foxy> i am gonna wait for ubuntu 16.04 to finish downloading
<Accelerator_> wxl: Its not that...we can only claim 2 beginner task
<wxl> aw jeez :/
<wxl> that's annoying
<Foxy> oh
<Foxy> well
<Foxy> *struggles to say* i completed my 2 beginner tasks also
<Foxy> ;=;
<wxl> that limits the likelihood of its usefulness to us as an organization :(
<Accelerator_> wxl: Dont worry i will try to do one of yours
<wxl> popey: do you think it would be unwise to make it a non-beginner task?
<Foxy> wait u can change it from beginner?
<wxl> sure i can. whether or not it makes sense to, i'm not sure. when i did gci in the past, i don't remember this limitation
<m4sk1n_> I think that weighted scale would be better for gci
<Accelerator_> wxl: But i think too many would claim it.
<Foxy> getting my review is taking too long
<Foxy> any ubuntu contributor who can speak hindi online?
<Accelerator_> Foxy: Who is your mentor for this task?
<Foxy> elopio
<Accelerator_> daniellimws: elopio is on vacation right?
<daniellimws> i don't know that's what I heard from the Ubuntu on air
<daniellimws> but he just approved my task 2 hours ago
<Accelerator_> Oh then don't abandon it foxy
<Foxy> how can i make google code in change my mentor
<m4sk1n_> there is no way
<Accelerator_> You can't do that.
<popey> We do that.
<m4sk1n_> but probably other mentors can approve it
<popey> We select the most appropriate mentors for tasks.
<Foxy> he told me 2 hrs ago that he is looking for a person who speaks hindi to review
<wxl> Accelerator_: i actually would love to have TONS of people claim that. heck, it would be nice if everyone did :)
<m4sk1n_> just remember thay not everyone knows how to do everything
<Foxy> like me i know nothing ;=;
<m4sk1n_> even Ubuntu developers ;)
<daniellimws> wxl: can you help me with something regarding snapcraft
<m4sk1n_> daniellimws: #snappy
<wxl> Foxy: i guess if you wanted to be extremely resourceful, you could go try to find the people that have done Hindi translations for Ubuntu in the past
<Accelerator_> wxl: I guess you could do it then :)
<Foxy> how do i do that
<Foxy> i will be happy to do that
<wxl> Foxy: search. :)
<Foxy> where?
<Accelerator_> Foxy: Launchpad
<wxl> search "ubuntu translations" and try figuring it out
<Foxy> imma search ubuntu translations on google
<wxl> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-hi
<wxl> https://translations.launchpad.net/+languages/hi
<wxl> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HindiTranslators
<wxl> then once you find someone, hook them up with elopio
<wxl> s/\(someone\)/\1 willing/
<wxl> btw what's your OS Foxy ?
<Accelerator_> wxl: Why not use google translator?
<Foxy> whats OS
<wxl> Accelerator_: ideally we want to verify the accuracy of the translation and i'm not sure what your experience is like but any automated translation service is limited in its ability to be accurate
<wxl> operating system :)
<Foxy> oh its windows 10
<Accelerator_> wxl: Yeah the degree of accuracy is often low.
<wxl> Foxy: then for the signing, there's Gpg4win https://gpg4win.org/download.html
<m4sk1n_> I feel sorry for you Foxy
<Foxy> i cant do the signing its a beginner task
<wxl> i'm fixing that
<Foxy> i am just gonna use google translate and switch the language to german and then submit it again if it make's it quicker
<Foxy> since german is common
<Foxy> i think
<wxl> naw don't bother with that
<Accelerator_> wxl: Will you be there later?
<wxl> Accelerator_: yeah i should be around all day. i'm still at home right now but should be at work in an hour or so and i will be in front of the computer
<wxl> CoC task is now non-beginner folks
<m4sk1n_> yay
<konrad11901> wxl: what if I claimed it as a beginner task?
<Foxy> yay
<konrad11901> will it change automatically?
<Accelerator_> wxl: Could you send me the link?
<wxl> konrad11901: yikes i don't know. let me know what you find out
<m4sk1n_> codein.withgoogle.com/tasks
<konrad11901> ok, it has been changed
<m4sk1n_> it’s first on the list XD
<wxl> https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/6207255261216768/
<konrad11901> and another question: what can be a prove of signing the Code of Conduct?
<konrad11901> Can I sent the signed file on Code-in dashboard?
<konrad11901> send*
<wxl> konrad11901: read the instructions. it uses pgp to digitally sign it.
<konrad11901> yeah, I signed it
<wxl> konrad11901: nah, it all happens on launchpad.
<xopt> there are a few spelling errors in the coc task fyi
<konrad11901> I mean, if I signed it and uploaded on Launchpad
<konrad11901> can I just submit the task for review?
<wxl> include your launchpad in there
<HarshK> hi
<konrad11901> wxl: I'm sorry, but I don't quite understand, do you want my launchpad username or something else?
<Accelerator_> wxl: Hey know if popey will be able to review another one of my tasks? I'm bugging him too much i think
<wxl> Accelerator_: he signed up for this thing, so feel free to bug him
<Accelerator_> HarshK: Hi there
<popey> uh
<wxl> konrad11901: yes that works
<popey> you pinged me!
<wxl> just edited the task to be more clear
<konrad11901> wxl: it's konrad11901
<wxl> konrad11901: you submitted the task?
<Accelerator_> popey:Sorry its me again
<wxl> ^^ XD
<popey> you don't need to repeatedly ping me.
<konrad11901> wxl: I did it a few seconds ago
<wxl> now i see it konrad11901 one sec
<konrad11901> ok :)
<Accelerator_> popey: Sorry again
<wxl> done konrad11901
<konrad11901> thanks :)
<xopt> wxl: a type in the task: "The steps of this task are threefold:"
<konrad11901> yeah, and also "Links t any bugs you reported"
<wxl> xopt: i think you made a typo in your report of the typo, but i also don't see the typo.
<xopt> oops
<wxl> XD
<xopt> somehow it corrected to threefold
<daniellimws> and review is not capitalized in the task description
<xopt> wait, it is actually threefold
<wxl> threefold is correct
<xopt> oh
<xopt> oops
<xopt> the font made there look like there was a space between f and old
<xopt> so it looked like threef old
<Foxy> i am back
<Foxy> lost my internet
<Foxy> got it bacl
<Foxy> back
<HarshK> hi
<Accelerator_> HarshK: hi again
<Foxy> Hars
<Foxy> can u speak hinfi
<Foxy> hindi HarshK
<HarshK> I was told to join this chatroom after claiming the task of synchronizing subtitiles
<Foxy> yeah i am the guy who did the task
<Foxy> of synchronizing the subtitle
<Foxy> s
<HarshK> Where do I start?
<wxl> Foxy: you're getting confused, i think. HarshK is another student XD
<Foxy> oh
<Foxy> ;==========================================;
<Foxy> HarshK pls dont tell me ur some other student
<Foxy> and ur a mentor who elopio assigned to check on my tadk
<Foxy> task
<HarshK> I'm not a mentor
<HarshK> And I'm new
<Foxy> *crii*
<xopt> Foxy: i think you may need to be a wee bit more patient. after all, elopio has replied to your submission only two hours ago ^^
<m4sk1n_> XD
<HarshK> Oh, Ok
<Foxy> ...
<wxl> i'm reminded of pinkie pie XD
<Accelerator_> wxl: Who's that?
<m4sk1n_> s/\.\.\./…/
<Foxy> some mlp character
<Foxy> my sis watches mlp so i know smthing
<xopt> lol
<Foxy> but i dont watch my sis does i just sit back and do the task while she dominates the T.V
<m4sk1n_> Nothing triggers me as much as “...” on monospace font
<xopt> Foxy: do you watch it?
<Foxy> no my sis does
<xopt> why is it triggering
<xopt> ...
<xopt> oh
<m4sk1n_> xopt: it takes three more space than …
<xopt> Foxy: why not try watching it?
<Foxy> i only watched like 1 ep and then quit
<m4sk1n_> brony alert XD
<xopt> wow …
<Foxy> cuz ANIME/GRAVITY FALLS 4 lyfe
<xopt> no actually i also don't know why theres so much hype
<xopt> around mlp
<xopt> Foxy: yeah dude i watched gravity falls too
<Foxy> u completed season 1 and 2?
<xopt> one of the few series that actually made me speedrun through the whole thing
<xopt> yeah
<xopt> couldnt stop watching
<xopt> also there's rick and morty if you havent watched it
<Foxy> i watched rick and morty
<xopt> but i find the fanbase of rick and morty is pretty cancerous
<xopt> or 90% of them
<Foxy> same
<Foxy> Rick and morty was like
<wxl> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-EX9foy3pZJk/U5-AwQs0W1I/AAAAAAAATlg/Tu0pG4TzSbI/s1600/pinkiepieflailing.gif
<xopt> wxl: wat a brony
<Foxy> idk how to explain
<wxl> ah yes here this explains what i refer to https://31.media.tumblr.com/1577a42872ced813ab35024cfc026159/tumblr_inline_nd6rgiWY0u1sdeetx.gif
<m4sk1n_> oops, I have to reinstall grub from chrooted arch
<wxl> dude i'm so old i was a kid when my little pony actually first came out so :þ
<daniellimws> do you still watch it now
<xopt> whats this character þ
<Foxy> who remembers the creepiest cartoon
<wxl> thorn
<Foxy> "Courage The Cowardly Dog"
<wxl> daniellimws: it wasn't a show ehn i was a kid. at least i don't remember that it was....
<Foxy> ;=;
<wxl> of course i'm so old i forget things soooooooooooo
<xopt> then what was it
<wxl> oo
<wxl> o
<xopt> anyone watched catdog before
<Foxy> me
<daniellimws> me
<xopt> for some reason i found it really really entertaining
<Foxy> its a cat and a dog stuck together right?
<xopt> YEAH
<xopt> lit
<xopt> af
<Accelerator_> wxl: old? I thought u are young
<Foxy> i found courage the cowardly dog realllly creepy to the point where i get nightmares as a kid
<Foxy> ofcourse wxl is old
<xopt> i got nightmares from jumanji
<xopt> and snow white
<Foxy> he just mentioned not waking up his/her daughter
<wxl> they were just toys https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/My_Little_Pony_(1982_toyline)
<wxl> i guess there was a 22 minute special but i don't rememebr that
<Foxy> elopio
<wxl> oh i guess there were shows and a film. huh.
<m4sk1n_> the current topic makes me feel like https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/How_does_one_patch_KDE2_under_FreeBSD%3F
<xopt> wow
<Foxy> elopio did u find someone
<wxl> i wasn't THAT into it
<xopt> wxl: so youre around 40+ now
<wxl> but my daughter got into mlp and it was much more insane so i kind of dug it
<wxl> yuup
<wxl> old and fat
<Foxy> imma ABANDON THE TASK
<Accelerator_> guys i never watched my little pony........im feeling left out here
<wxl> foxy i'm going to make a meditation task just for you XD
<daniellimws> lol
<Foxy> NO
<Foxy> AAH
<m4sk1n_> Accelerator_: so what are you doing here, on bronies channel?
<daniellimws> I thought you read the code of conduct
<Foxy> ABANDON ABANDON ABANDON
<wxl> step 1. breathe
<wxl> step 2. breathe
<wxl> step 3. keep breathing
<Foxy> *suffocates*
<Foxy> *sees light*
<Accelerator_> step 1 close your eyes
<Accelerator_> correction wxl
<Foxy> steal breathing
<Foxy> still
<Foxy> aijawdka
<Foxy> la;lwk
<wxl> that helps but it's the breathing that does the trick
<m4sk1n_> what if I would stop breathing?
<Foxy> ---------------DEATH---------*never stopped breathing*
<wxl> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anapanasati
<Accelerator_> i thought meditation is performed with the eyes closed?
<wxl> it isn't always
<wxl> it does help remove distractions though
<Accelerator_> I see
<Foxy> guys i am abandoning the task
<Foxy> ;=;
 * wxl gives up
<xopt> no
<xopt> dude
 * xopt too
<xopt> you need patience mate
<Accelerator_> Foxy: if 36 hours already passed then u can abandon it
<xopt> go do a couple of situps, go outside, run around the park a few times then come back
<Foxy> its better than waiting for 36 hrs
<Foxy> 24 hrs itself is gonna pass
<daniellimws> but think about it
<daniellimws> if you abandon it
<daniellimws> all your work will be lost
<Foxy> after ubuntu finishes downloading and me finishing setting it up thenn i am abandoning it
 * konrad11901 discovered the "me" command, yaaay! :)
<Foxy> idc if my work is lost i can atleast complete some other task
<konrad11901> yeah finally
<Accelerator_> i know the pain daniellimws...dont remind me
<Foxy> in this much time
<daniellimws> what pain?
<daniellimws> I haven't experienced any pain
<Accelerator_> of doing much work and finally abandoning it
<wxl> i think he means the pain of not watching mlp XD
<daniellimws> oh, that pain I do understand
<daniellimws> I haven't abandonned any task though
<daniellimws> I patiently wait XD
<Foxy> ;=;
<Accelerator_> i waited for 5 days
<Foxy> 5 days?
<daniellimws> but the biggest pain is realizing I watched teletubbies before
<Foxy> lala , dipsy , po
<Foxy> xD
<Accelerator_> daniellimws not you too bro
<xopt> i actually haven't watched much mlp myself
<Accelerator_> Finally someone
<Foxy> i luv anime
<Foxy> i luv anime soo much :P
<Foxy> OTAKU 4 lyfe
<xopt> Foxy: why not just work on the next task you want to do, while waiting for your task to get reviewed
<wxl> i'm not a huge anime fan, but there are some really good ones i do really like. i did see akira on the big screen and it was the best.
<Foxy> yeah i am waiting for ubuntu to finish downloading for the next task
<Accelerator_> Foxy: Thats a good idea...choose another task and start working on it
<MaskyS> ls
<MaskyS> la
<MaskyS> ll
<Foxy> MaSKY DO U SPEAK HINDI
<MaskyS> Foxy, Kyun?
<Foxy> DO YOU SPEAK HINDI
<Foxy> Oni chan?
<Accelerator_> maskyS is a student foxy
<MaskyS> what's with the caps lol
<Foxy> og
<Foxy> ....................
<xopt> यहां कोई भी नहीं है कि हिंदी
<MaskyS> I can speak but can't read :P What does it mean?
<xopt> google translated lol
<Foxy> i can read
<Accelerator_> yeah i know how to read and speak
<xopt> is it correct
<xopt> idek
<Foxy> u just said
<Foxy> there is no one here
<xopt> oh
<Foxy> there's a grammar error
<Accelerator_> but i haven't read hindi for years
<xopt> that speaks hindi
<xopt> was after that
<Foxy> the grammar is wrong
<xopt> oh
<Foxy> theres no one here that hindi
<xopt> यहां कोई भी हिंदी नहीं बोलता है
<Foxy> is what i understood
<MaskyS> Foxy, how old are you?
<Foxy> ok now it says
<MaskyS> Foxy, indian GCI student?
<Accelerator_> Foxy: dont get anxious...practise your meditation
<daniellimws> wxl: I signed the code of conduct
<xopt> Foxy: can you read japanese
<Foxy> there is no one here who speaks hindi
<xopt> yeah thats waht i typed
<Foxy> no Oni chan
<xopt> oh
<xopt> sad
<Foxy> bought i am planning to learn
<xopt> oo
<Foxy> but*
<xopt> you can try guidetojapanese.org
<xopt> but its in english
<daniellimws> wxl: hope you see this before my message gets lost in the sea of spam
<MaskyS> Foxy: Main to jaanta hun :P
<Foxy> i am 13 yrs old and i am a indian CBSE study
<Accelerator_> daniellimws: He did say he will be going to work
<Foxy> student
<daniellimws> oh no
<Foxy> Maskys
<xopt> CBSE
<Accelerator_> daniellimws: Keep an eye..he said he will be here later
<Foxy> do you really know me?
<MaskyS> daniellimws, Too bad you aren't in #drupal-google. There, we have a "tell" feature to message your recipient when he's back online :P
<xopt> oh cb is a curse word in my language
<daniellimws> MaskyS: is that an IRC feature
<Foxy> SOMEONE TELL ELOPIO TO REVIEW
<daniellimws> xopt: what language is that? what does it stand for?
<MaskyS> Was wondering, if ubuntu can edit their bot too
<xopt> Foxy: you need to chill
<daniellimws> oh it is the bot
<xopt> Foxy: go learn japanese while waiting
<Accelerator_> Foxy: meditate lol
<xopt> Foxy: new task for oyu
<MaskyS> daniellimws, no, it's a bot feature. drupal channel has drupalbot
<xopt> you*
<daniellimws> elopio did mention about adding tasks related to bots in the next few weeks in the ubuntu on air
<daniellimws> Foxy: didn't you sign the code of conduct
<daniellimws> didn't it say be respectful
<xopt> daniellimws: it stands for something that you do not have
<popey> Can we all dial it down a notch in here?
<MaskyS> three notches if possible.
<Accelerator_> Exactly my thoughts
<daniellimws> yea too much spam
<MaskyS> daniellimws, That's great! Hope to see those tasks soon.
<Foxy_> back
<daniellimws> I hope so too
<Accelerator_> yeah
<Foxy_> i am tired of waiting
<Accelerator_> 36 hours
<m4sk1n_> that would be great
<m4sk1n_> I love irc bots
<popey> Foxy_: you had a reply on the task a few hours ago. please be patient
<Foxy_> ,
<Foxy_> back
<MaskyS> Accelerator_, Foxy_ I'm not a student here yet, how are mentors and feedback time here?
<m4sk1n_> haven't been using Arch for about month, let me see how much to update
<MaskyS> daniellimws, ^
<Foxy_> idk about feedback time
<Foxy_> but u can get help easily
<daniellimws> well can't deny sometimes it takes longer than expected
<daniellimws> and mentors are offline during weekends
<Foxy_> the mentors are great tho like wxl
<m4sk1n_> :o https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/ylR5CPNP/irccloudcapture-377505032.jpg
<Foxy_> 3hrs passed ubuntu is still downloading and my task hasnt been reviewed yet
<hindi-speaker> hi
<daniellimws> m4sk1n: arent you using ubuntu?
<Foxy_> hindi guy
<hindi-speaker> yeah
<Foxy_> Are you here to Save me
<Foxy_> like to check my task
<hindi-speaker> ?
<ivanfon> Foxy_: it can take a while for tasks to be reviewed, mentors are busy and ubuntu is pretty big
<hindi-speaker> what task
<Foxy_> did elopio send u here
<m4sk1n_> daniellimws: sometimes XD
<hindi-speaker> who is elopio?
<daniellimws> a mentor
<Foxy_> ............nvm
<daniellimws> m4sk1n_: what other distros have you tried
<Foxy_> i am ganna abandon the task tommorow since 36 hrs will finish as soon as i wak up from meh sleep
<hindi-speaker> oh i see, nah im new here
<hindi-speaker> why do you want to abandon your task?
<Foxy_> i have been waiting for total 21 hrs i think
<Foxy_> tommorow i can abandon since i waited for 36 hrs
<Foxy_> cuz i dint get a review yet and its night time and too late here
<MaskyS> Foxy_, 21 hrs :o We only have 4 active mentors at drupal, but we get reviews within 10 hours!
<MaskyS> Org admins reviews all tasks twice a day
<MaskyS> admin*
<Foxy_> i will see whats drupal is about
<Foxy_> right now
<Foxy_> and then quit ubuntu and join it
<m4sk1n_> daniellimws: I only used Arch, Manjaro, Ubuntu, Mint, Debian, Solus (liveCD) and slax (the last one in 2009, I was 8 years old XD)
<daniellimws> Wow
<daniellimws> Ever tried Fedora?
<MaskyS__> woops, back
<daniellimws> I only tried fedora, debian and ubuntu before
<daniellimws> but I like apt more so eventually decided to stay on ubuntu
<m4sk1n_> maybe, but not for more than 1 hour
<Foxy_> droopal is too hard i will stick to ubuntu since i understood at the very least how to download xD
<m4sk1n_> apt is the reason why I prefer Arch than Debian
<MaskyS__> Foxy_, If you already have done quite a few tasks here, then it may be a bit too late to switch over if you are considering to become finalist
<daniellimws> I think he has not even completed a task here...
<Foxy_> i have no hopes for finalists
<Foxy_> and i completed one task from snap craft and 1 from meta brainz
<MaskyS__> Foxy_, Drupal isn't that hard, but yes, mentors have high standards for tasks.
<Foxy_> i am just here cuz i can only hope for a google t-shirt and a digital certificate
<daniellimws> m4sk1n: have you started on the autopkgtests task
<Foxy_> btw will they give they give the certificate to people who only completed 25 task or to everyone who participated or to people who completed at least 3 tasks
<MaskyS> Foxy_, reading the Google rules helps. Completers of 1 task receive a digital certificate.
<m4sk1n_> puzzle time
<Foxy_> oh
<m4sk1n_> There were 2 people on a boat: /hop and /quit. /hop got off, who's still on the boat?
<popey> Guys.
<popey> Please stop trolling.
<Foxy_> ----------------------/quit was--------------------
<Foxy_> hehe
<m4sk1n_> /hop
<m4sk1n_> /quit
<Foxy_> does the certificate help in life
<Foxy_> ;=;
<Foxy_> hello?
<daniellimws> Foxy_: if you are being serious, I think it does in some way
<Foxy_> oh k
<daniellimws> but most important is the knowledge you acquired here
<Foxy_> i am tired of waiting
<Accelerator_> Foxy: About your task you must be patient enough
<Foxy_> 4 hrs is gonna pass
<Accelerator_> Its ok...i submitted a task on wednesday..no one reviewed so i finally abandonned it
<Accelerator_> You got to be patient though
<MaskyS> Accelerator_, wednesday until today?! :o
<MaskyS> I thought 36 hrs was the limit
<Accelerator_> Yeah pretty hard isn't it?
<m4sk1n_> It depends of the task
<daniellimws> MaskyS: you are a student from drupal? what made you come here?
<Foxy_> 15 mins and 4hrs pass
<Foxy_> tell my mom i cried
<Foxy_> ugh
<Accelerator_> Patience Foxy
<Foxy_> ;==;
<Foxy_> my patience cant last for 36 hrs
 * tsimonq2 coughs, bonus points if someone picks up my Packaging Guide tasks and actually does them correctly. ;)
<MaskyS> daniellimws, I visit here from time to time. Was originally planning to participate in Ubuntu, but to me I felt that there were not enough diversity in the ~75 tasks.  I don't like doing tutorials and python is not my strongests
<MaskyS> But the bot tasks coming up look cool
<m4sk1n_> I've had to wait about 60h
<Foxy_> THE RAGE IS FILLING IN
<Foxy_> AAH
<Accelerator_> Work on another task in the meantime Foxy
<Foxy_> i am workin
<Foxy_> BUT UBUNTU is taking like heck lotta time to download
<MaskyS> tsimonq2, could you provide links to tasks? That sounds cool
<daniellimws> https://codein.withgoogle.com/tasks/6219994041942016/?sp-organization=5133577048031232&sp-is_beginner=False&sp-categories=1
<Foxy_> only 2.04 percent completed out 100
<MaskyS> Foxy_, internet speed?
<Foxy_> yeah'
<Foxy_> my internet is bad
<daniellimws> I would like to work on that but will have to finish my current task first
<Accelerator_> daniellimws: Thats looks cool.
<Foxy_> i will restart my pc
<daniellimws> but when didrocks comes back I hope I will have some time to work on some Ubuntu Desktop tasks
<tsimonq2> MaskyS: I'm on mobile, sorry.
<MaskyS> tsimonq2, Names of the tasks would do too
<FoxyFrost> back
<tsimonq2> MaskyS: I'm not sure offhand, but I do remember that there's one related to ubuntu-dev-tools.
<tsimonq2> It's a bit of work but could possibly score you bonus points ;)
<MaskyS> tsimonq2, Cool!
<m4sk1n_> maybe I'll take a look too
<tsimonq2> Whoever ends up claiming the task first, let me know if you need help at all.
<tsimonq2> (only one person can do the task)
<MaskyS> tsimonq2, maybe add more instances? Or maybe not, just to keep up the hype;p
<tsimonq2> MaskyS: Well the task can only be done once. :P
<tsimonq2> Otherwise, there is another one, I'm just forgetting the name of it...
<daniellimws> sbuild?
<tsimonq2> Aha
<tsimonq2> Yes
<MaskyS> ahh ok
<MaskyS> Yes, there are a few tasks like that
<tsimonq2> The difference between those and the rest is that these have the potential to make many people happy (including me) because they'd be much better references than what already exist.
<tsimonq2> And these are about deb packaging, not Snaps :)
<m4sk1n_> MaskyS: would you like to do ubuntu-dev-tools one or sbuild one? I don't know which one I should start :D
<tsimonq2> (to spice it up a bit!)
<MaskyS> m4sk1n_, you choose first as I am waiting for review (yet again!) for a task currently. :)
<m4sk1n_> I'm also waiting
<popey> ping me links guys :)
<m4sk1n_> In the meantime you can start another task, that’s what I’ll do…
<m4sk1n_> https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/6361430091628544/ probably lots of things to change
<FoxyFrost> i am also waiting
<MaskyS> tsimonq2, great, good to see tasks that add variety and are contributions that will actually be useful
<daniellimws> popey: https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/4568986962362368/
<FoxyFrost> https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/4987901429415936/
<popey> thanks
<m4sk1n_> HEESEN: you haven't even joined the channel, but you already started shouting ;)
<Accelerator_> https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/6449174662873088/
<daniellimws> popey: the task was by wxl, are you able to access?
<popey> I should hope so :)
<daniellimws> thanks
<FoxyFrost> popey can u acess my task later its from elopio
<popey> yup, i know yours :D
<FoxyFrost> finally thanks in advance btw :D
<FoxyFrost> let me know when you are doing my task
<daniellimws> thanks popey
<daniellimws> m4sk1n MaskyS you guys wanna work on the packaging tasks? if so, I won't interfere, and choose a different task
<FoxyFrost> @popey are you able to acess mine?
<popey> Yes
<FoxyFrost> like write a review or smthing
<FoxyFrost> k
<FoxyFrost> so did u get the hindi translation i submitted?
<popey> I'll look in just a sec
<FoxyFrost> k
<MaskyS> tsimonq2, Thanks a lot for adding diversity. I don't mean to be rude, but honestly Ubuntu has so much possible tasks to get work done  but I see tutorials for LibreOffice. Do we really need tutorials for LibreOffice? :/
<MaskyS> daniellimws, yes, I
<MaskyS> daniellimws, yes, I'll work on what m4sk1n_ leaves for me
<daniellimws> ok
<tsimonq2> MaskyS: Agreed. :)
<ivanfon> popey: my snap (https://github.com/snapcrafters/fkill) was transferred to the snapcrafters org, could you please set it up for automatic publishing?
<FoxyFrost> popey are you done?
<popey> FoxyFrost: I'll let you know when I am.
<FoxyFrost> ok
<tsimonq2> daniellimws, MaskyS, m4sk1n_: I'll likely create more tasks that go at this sort of speed (likely with packaging) a bit later, but it would be great if these tasks could get done first.
<elopio> FoxyFrost: hello. I'm looking for somebody to review your task. Please be patient, because most of the available reviewers have a job, and they contribute on their free time
<daniellimws> tsimonq2: ok thanks
<MaskyS> tsimonq2, where there is a will in mentors to review, there is way to get them done :P
<femilamptey> So I saw this application called Remarkable
<femilamptey> Written in python
<femilamptey> and i wanted to know if I could snap it?
<popey> thats the markdown editor?
<femilamptey> yup
<popey> sounds like a good candiate, but might be tricky. Worth looking at existing apps in the snapcrafters github repos and see if any might be a good inspiration to draw from
<m4sk1n_> MaskyS: leave something for me, I can't decide XD
<popey> i.e. if it's electron, maybe look at how simplenote or wordpress-desktop were snapped
<popey> and use that as a template
<femilamptey> Okay
<femilamptey> Thanks a bunch!
<femilamptey> Will take a look-see
<popey> np
<femilamptey> Hey @popey, do you think you could send me the link to the simplenote or wordpress-desktop repository?
<popey> https://github.com/snapcrafters
<popey> they're in there
<simran> Hi, I have been trying the python tutorial
<simran> to run the snapcraft application on 16.04
<simran> The issue is that it says that there's an ImportError for module 6. I tried looking in forums and somebody wrote a solution to fix it. But it didn't work. The solution was basically installing the six in the environment which python will refer to.
<simran> Can anybody help me regarding this ?
<simran> ImportError for module six* (Sorry for the typo)
<konrad11901> This issue also occurred while I was trying to follow the tutorial, it looks like it's a known issue (see canonical-docs/snappy-docs/issues on GitHub).
<simran> Yeah :x
<simran> Sure thanks@!
<simran> Still open. Let's see.
<simran> Those fixes list in there aren't working for me.
<simran> I had tried them previously.
<konrad11901> Yeah, I also tried to solve that issue but nothing worked in my case, I'd just suggest to write about your problem in your submission and, if you want so, describe what you have tried in order to solve this issue
<konrad11901> but of course it's only my suggestion
<konrad11901> I'm not a mentor
<simran> Ohh okay okay :D
<simran> Thank you.
<simran> Ciao!
<nikitaermishin> Hello
<Accelerator> Hi there
<wxl> glad you got taken care of in my absence daniellimws. thanks for doing that task!
<tsimonq2> popey, balloons: Could one of you please add me as a mentor and publish? https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/4966855116587008/
<tsimonq2> m4sk1n_: Comments added on https://code.launchpad.net/~m4sk1n/ubuntu-packaging-guide/ubuntu-packaging-guide/+merge/335342 , nice catch ;)
<m4sk1n_> Thanks, tsimonq2, but I’ll change it tomorrow…
<tsimonq2> Alright m4sk1n_
<m4sk1n_> I’ve found some another minor mistakes
<m4sk1n_> s/another/more/
<tsimonq2> m4sk1n_: Ok, no need to make separate MPs, please put it in one
<m4sk1n_> tsimonq2: to be honest, I thought that packaging on Debian/Ubuntu is much harder than on Arch, but then I realized that the fact that three commands are enough for me doesn’t mean there's nothing more…
<tsimonq2> Right
<tsimonq2> m4sk1n_: And tbh once you learn how to use sbuild, it becomes pretty easy
<tsimonq2> Btw m4sk1n_, where have I seen you around before? Maybe in the LXQt community?
<m4sk1n_> yup
<tsimonq2> aha
<tsimonq2> ok
<tsimonq2> cool
<m4sk1n_> :)
<femilamptey> Hey! Need some help on tayloring the snapcraft.yaml file to work for the Remarkable application. A nudge in the right direction would be nice
#ubuntu-google 2017-12-19
<heesen> elopio,could you please tell me a test that is missing something
<daniellimws> you can check on coveralls
<daniellimws> https://bit.ly/ugciscover
<heesen> ok
<HarshK> hi
<daniellimws> hi
<Foxy> MY TASK hasny BEEN REVIEWED STILL AND 34 HRS HAVE PASSED
<Foxy> Has not
<Accelerator> Foxy: There is still 2 hours and its quite difficult to get an indian person to review your work. Be patient.
<Foxy> Aye aye
<Foxy> can u send me the link for signing the code of conduct and downloading ubuntu 17.10
<Accelerator> yeah wait a sec
<Foxy> k
<Foxy> i need the link for the task which includes downloading ubuntu
<m4sk1n_> https://youtu.be/aHtEm9sxzYg
<Foxy> while ubuntu is downloading it says please remove the installation medium then press enter what does it mean by that?
<Foxy> nvm
<Foxy> can someone help me
<Foxy> in signing the code of conduct
<Foxy> there is a part where the terminal asks for user id to get the key and gives a eg like this You need a user ID to identify your key; the software constructs the user ID from the Real Name, Comment and Email Address in this form:     "Heinrich Heine (Der Dichter) <heinrichh@duesseldorf.de>" how do i do
<Foxy> it keep saying invalid character in name when i type this
<Foxy> muqaram majid farooqi <muqaram604@gmail.com>
<Foxy> wxl please help
<Foxy> i understood nvm
<Foxy> i got the key for signing the code of conduct what do i do after the step says setting the key to default
<Foxy> i dint understand the first thing after the step setting the key to default pls help wxl
<Foxy> SOMEONE HELP ME
<Foxy> ACCELERATOR
<Foxy> accelerator man i wish you were here
<Foxy> wxl
<Foxy> anyone
<Foxy> :C
<Foxy> popey hello
<Foxy> jose hello
<Foxy> chan serv hello
<Foxy> balloons hello
<Foxy> ahayzaen hello
<Foxy> elopio hello
<Foxy> tsimonq2 helo
<Foxy> wxl hello
<Foxy> WHY IS THERE NO ONE ON
<konrad11901> Because meube
<konrad11901> Maybe everyone is busy?*
<Foxy> oh ur on
<Foxy> do u know the ubunto signing the code of conduct task
<Foxy> did u like do it? i am having difficulties in it
<konrad11901> I've done it by following the instructions on Ubuntu Wiki
<Foxy> can u help me then?
<Foxy> i got the GPGKEY
<Foxy> and then the next step says to export it
<Foxy> in the wiki
<Foxy> but when i do this ~/.profile export GPGKEY=(my key)
<Foxy> it says permission denied
<Foxy> please help konrad
<konrad11901> As far as I am concerned, this is not needed to sign Ubuntu of Conduct, so in my opinion, you can skip it
<Foxy> skip it till which part?
<konrad11901> You can create a revocation certificate if you want so, also you can submit your key to keyserver, and then proceed with "OpenPGP keys and Launchpad"
<Foxy> i dint understand
<Foxy> how do i do all that
<Foxy> and what are the commands
<konrad11901> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto#Validation_with_Launchpad
<Foxy> so i have to skip the process all the way till there?
<konrad11901> I mean, the steps w
<konrad11901> before this section are important
<konrad11901> But if you have problems with understanding them
<konrad11901> You can, in my opinion, skip to this part
<konrad11901> (sorry for some mistakes, I'm typing from the phone)
<Foxy> hello
<Foxy> anyone online
<daniellimws> hi
<Foxy> how do i do the setting the key to default part [the task is signing the code of conduct]
<Foxy> please help
<Foxy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto in this the setting the key to default part
<Foxy> how do i do that what am i supposed to type in the terminal please help
<daniellimws> ok firstly, relax
<daniellimws> can you let me know which part did you stop at
<Foxy> Setting the key to default
<Foxy> Setting the key to be default
<daniellimws> okay, can you run this, nano ~/.bashrc
<Foxy> k lemme see if i can
<Foxy> k runed it
<Foxy> runned it
<Foxy> now what
<daniellimws> um sorry made a mistake
<daniellimws> ctrl+x to exit
<Foxy> k
<daniellimws> before that, do you have your key id
<Foxy> yes i do
<daniellimws> ok sorry shouldn't be bashrc, try nano ~/.bash_profile
<Foxy> k
<Foxy> done
<daniellimws> ok then just follow the guide, type in export GPGKEY=
<daniellimws> and put your key at the end, like the guide
<Foxy> k lemme type
<Foxy> done
<Foxy> i typed it nothing happened
<Foxy> erm hello
<konrad11901> because nothing immediately visible should happen...
<Foxy> so what am i supposed to do now?
<Foxy> am i supposed to restart the gpg agent
<Foxy> and then exit?
<daniellimws> yea
<daniellimws> just proceed with the instructions
<Foxy> ok after i restart and set the value
<Foxy> i should exit
<Foxy> right?
<konrad11901> exit what?
<Foxy> or i should do the whole thing in the thingy i just opened
<Foxy> exit the GNU nano
<daniellimws> it does not really matter
<daniellimws> yea exit nano first
<Foxy> should i exit first and then proceed?
<konrad11901> yes
<Foxy> ok thnx
<Foxy> should i save the modified buffer
<daniellimws> of course
<Foxy> k
<Foxy> its saying some file name to write
<konrad11901> leave the default name
<Foxy> k
<Foxy> ok i am out of the nano thingy
<konrad11901> great, now proceed with the instructions
<Foxy> i am gonna type the killall thingy now
<Foxy> its saying operation not permitted
<Foxy> should i ignore it and go on
<Foxy> i typed this killall -q gpg-agent
<Foxy> and then it said operation not permitted
<Foxy> hello?
<Foxy> erm daniellimws and konrad11901 u guys there
<daniellimws> huh
<daniellimws> what's the full error
<Foxy> oh
<Foxy> the full error is
<Foxy> gpg-agent(1733):Operation not permitted
<daniellimws> you just copied sraight from the guide?
<Foxy_> can u send the solution again i lost connection
<daniellimws> did you copy straight from the guide
<daniellimws> eval something
<Foxy_> i did this after exiting the nano thingy
<Foxy_> killall -q gpg-agent and then i pressed enter
<Foxy_> am i supposed to write the whole thing together including the eval cuz i executed the command seperately
<Foxy_> in short yes i copied it straight from the guide
<daniellimws> yea that should work actually
<daniellimws> im not too sure also, gimme a moment
<Foxy_> k
<Foxy_> this is what it exactly said
<daniellimws> maybe try running it again?
<Foxy_> Now restart the gpg-agent and set the relevant environment variable: killall -q gpg-agent eval $(gpg-agent --daemon) export GPGKEY=D8FC66D2 in the guide
<Foxy_> how do i restart the gpg agent
<daniellimws> by running that
<daniellimws> you just pasted
<Foxy_> am i supposed to
<daniellimws> yea
<Foxy_> type it all together
<daniellimws> no
<daniellimws> line but line should be ok
<Foxy_> wth is wrong with me
<daniellimws> I don't think there will be problems if you run it altogether too
<daniellimws> both should be the same
<Foxy_> i typed the kill all thingy but it keeps saying operation not permitted
<daniellimws> did you change the D8FC66D2
<Foxy_> yeah i did
<daniellimws> oh because you alraedy killed it once
<Foxy_> to my key
<daniellimws> try eval?
<Foxy_> ok lemme type in eval
<Foxy_> i typed it
<Foxy_> and then
<Foxy_> for 3 secs the green thing dissapeared
<Foxy_> and then it cam back
<Foxy_> should i continue?
<daniellimws> whats the green thing
<Foxy_> muqaram@muqaram-Virtual Box $
<Foxy_> it was there before but then it dissapeared and reappeard when i typed the eval command
<Foxy_> the dollar sign is in blue
<Foxy_> and there is smthin like ~ this before it
<daniellimws> I'm not too sure what that means
<Foxy_> so should i continue?
<daniellimws> i think it is fine
<Foxy_> k lemme continue i am in the encryption part
<Foxy_> when it ype quit
<Foxy_> type qui
<Foxy_> quit
<Foxy_> its saying command not found
<daniellimws> exit?
<Foxy_> i typed exit
<Foxy_> the whole thing disapeared
<daniellimws> yea thats ok
<Foxy_> should i open the terminal again and do the revocation certificate part?
<daniellimws> nevermind you can skip that
<Foxy_> skip it till where?
<Foxy_> till uploading the key to keyserver thingy?
<heesen> send a link to the task please
<Foxy_> daniellimws hello?
<daniellimws> yea
<Foxy_> so i  should skip it till uploading the key right?
<daniellimws> yea
<Foxy_> thnx
<m4sk1n_> Foxy_: you should find some resources to learn Bash and other basics of Linux usage…
<m4sk1n_> there should be something in your language
<Foxy_> tell elopio to hurry up on giving the review or i am abandoning it now
<m4sk1n_> looks like emotional blackmail, he will definitely worry if you'll abandon the task
<Fox_> hello
<Fox_> anyone online
<Fox_> can someone give me the link for the Change Your Open PGP keys page?
<Fox_> please..
<Fox_> hello
<Fox_> please
<Champion> hi
<m4sk1n_> hi
<Accelerator> m4sk1n: Hi
<Fox_> can i have help
<Fox_> i got the the mail after importing the key now what
<Fox_> how do i decrypt it
<Fox_> i am currently doing the task signing the code of conduct and i downloaded ubuntu on vr box
<Fox_> can someone please help me
<Fox_> Accelerator hello?
<Fox_> m4skin_ hello?
<Fox_> someone there
<Accelerator> uh yeah
<Accelerator> did you follow all the instructions on the link provided?
<Accelerator> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<Fox_> erm yeah i did
<Fox_> till the part
<Fox_> where i get the mail
<Fox_> and a bunch of text which i have to decrypt
<Fox_> it says save the text of the email to a file should that file be on my desktop or in my VM box ubuntus desktop?
<Fox_> and what should i name the file
<Accelerator> ok wait
<Fox_> k
<Accelerator> You should have received your public and secret key when you followed the instructions
<Fox_> when i type this message on the terminal gpg --decrypt file.text
<Fox_> it says cannot open text
<Fox_> i am in the open pgp keys section 5th part
<Fox_> i got the message in a bunch of text which i have to decrypt
<Accelerator> ok just a sec
<Accelerator> and did you get an encrypted email?
<Accelerator> did you import your key to Launchpad?
<Accelerator> ok sorry didn't say your last message
<Fox_> k
<Accelerator> i think you need to change directories to where you saved your text of email
<Fox_> how?
<Accelerator> Just check where the file is.
<Fox_> i saved it on the desktop as a txt.file (not on the ubuntu thingy) and named it file
<Accelerator> Ok
<Fox_> its on my desktop as a .txt file i named it file
<Accelerator> wait
<Fox_> k
<konrad11901> You should save it inside your virtual machine
<Fox_> ok i saved it in my virtual machines desktop as a .document
<Accelerator> ok
<m4sk1n_> degville: will you found some time to take a look at my entry today?
<Accelerator> open the terminal and type in "cd Desktop"
<m4sk1n_> *find
<Fox_> ok
<Fox_> lemme type
<Accelerator> then try to run your command Fox_
<Accelerator> m4sk1n_: You did a tutorial?
<m4sk1n_> yup
<konrad11901> popey, if you have some spare time, could you take a look at my submission? Thanks!
<popey> sure thing
<Accelerator> Glad to have someone like me....although i have stopped doing it now
<Fox_> same error
<Accelerator> popey: If it's not too much have a look at mine too
<Accelerator> Fox_:Save your file as .txt
<Fox_> Accelerator
<Accelerator> Not as .document
<Fox_> got it thanks
<Accelerator> Good continue following the steps...you are almost finished
<femilamptey> HEy @popey
<femilamptey> So I'd like to change the application I was working on to tably by narimiran
<femilamptey> But hopefully I will be able to one day return to the Remarkable application and snap it successfuly
<Fox_> help
<Fox_> its asking me for the passphrase the previous gpg thingy but i quit that and made a new one
<Fox_> and now its asking for that ones passphrase
<Fox_> when i want it to ask for the new one i created ho do i do that?
<Fox_> while getting the secret key
<daniellimws> heber: can you help me with my task?
<Fox_> so can anyone help me?
<heesen> fox_,what program is asking you for a passphrase
<heesen> ?
<Fox_> terminal of ubuntu
<Fox_> i want it to ask me for the other gpgs passphrase
<Fox_> like for the key
<Guest9132> When you registered the key, didn't it ask for a psssphrase
<heesen> if you loss it you must start all over againg as the key will be useless
<Fox_> look
<Fox_> i made one before
<Fox_> then i quit in the middle
<Fox_> and then i understood so i made a new one again
<Fox_> after doing everything for the new one
<Fox_> i downloaded the code of conduct for signing
<Fox_> then i went to terminal
<Fox_> and executed the command
<Fox_> gpg --clearsign ubuntu code of ....txt
<Fox_> and then it asked me for the passphrase of the user (the one which i quit in the middle and did nothing with #no public key)
<Fox_> for its passphrase
<Fox_> but i want it to ask me for the new user i made after that
<Fox_> the one which i did everything u
<heesen> try restart the computer and try again
<Fox_> so my question is how do i ask it to tell me for that new users pass phrase
<Accelerator> which problem now?
<Fox_> look [16:58] <Fox_> i made one before [16:58] <Fox_> then i quit in the middle [16:58] <Fox_> and then i understood so i made a new one again [16:59] <Fox_> after doing everything for the new one [16:59] <Fox_> i downloaded the code of conduct for signing [16:59] <Fox_> then i went to terminal [16:59] <Fox_> and executed the command [17:00] <Fox_> gpg --clearsign ubuntu code of ....txt [17:00] <Fox_> and then it asked me for the p
<Fox_> yeah i just explained it to someone now so i copied and pasted it
<Accelerator> so put in your passphrase
<Fox_> but i want it to ask for the new user
<Fox_> as i got the public key for the new one
<Fox_> someone told to restart it so thats what i am doing to it now
<Fox_> was the command c desktop?
<Fox_> the one u told earlier
<Fox_> WHAT WAS THE DESKTOP COMMAND U TOLD EARLIER
<Fox_> ACCELERATOR
<Fox_> WHAT WAS THE COMMAND U TOLD TO MAKE IT DESKTOP EARLIER
<Guest9132> I think with this attitude no one would help you to be honest
<Fox_> I forgot to turn off caps
<Fox_> after getting the key ;=;
<Fox_> i mean typing the key
<Fox_> ;=;
<Fox_> do u know some command like c desktop
<Fox_> i give up..
<Fox_> elopio still dint check my task
<Fox_> ...
<Fox_> erm please accelerator
<Fox_> can u tell me the c desktop command earlier
<Fox_> hello
<Fox_> Accelerator
<Accelerator> Yes?
<Fox_> can u tell me
<Fox_> the command the desktop command u told earlier
<Fox_> when i had a problem in locating the file
<Fox_> which i kept in the desktop
<Fox_> please?
<Accelerator> cd Desktop
<Fox_> thnx
<Fox_> elopio
<Fox_> help
<Fox_> Accelerator
<Fox_> after Uploading the contents of the text.asc file its saying some error
<Fox_> the error is
<Fox_> 7,8,u Bad Signature
<Fox_> please help accelerator :C
<Accelerator> Fox_: Sorry my laptop went crazy and i had to restart it
<Fox_> can u help me?
<Accelerator> Fox_: what difficulties are you having?
<Fox_> its showing some error after i uploaded the contents od the text.asc file
<Fox_> the error says 7,8, u Bad signature
<Accelerator> So do you have a Ubuntu code of conduct.asc ?
<Fox_> yes i do have
<Fox_> i uploaded its contents
<Fox_> but then it gave me that error
<Fox_> help same problem
<Fox_> the error says 7,8, u Bad signature
<Accelerator> OK....try to redo all the steps of "Signing the Ubuntu Code of Coduct'
<Fox_> ow
<Fox_> can u msg elopio to check on my task
<Fox_> if he comes online
<daniellimws> kenvandine: hi are you free now? need some help here
<kenvandine> daniellimws, sure, what's up?
<Accelerator> Fox_: You can do that by yourself....im sure :)
<daniellimws> im taking the autopkgtest task, but clueless as to what is required
<Fox_> Accelerator
<Fox_> one more doubt ..
<Fox_> can u tell me the command for the nano thing again
<Fox_> the export nano thing
<daniellimws> all I see in the repo are tests based on the dogtail framework, and nothign to do with autopkgtests
<Accelerator> Fox_: I don't have any idea about what you are talking.
<Fox_> nvm
<Fox_> i figured out
<kenvandine> daniellimws, the autopkgtests would be in the ubuntu package
<kenvandine> daniellimws, hang on
<Accelerator> wxl: Could you check on my task if you are free please?
<kenvandine> daniellimws, ok, i see
<kenvandine> daniellimws, the ubuntu package currently doesn't have any autopkgtests
<kenvandine> autopkgtests are run on the resulting package built in the archive
<kenvandine> http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/auto-pkg-test.html
<kenvandine> for information on autopkgtests
<daniellimws> yea I read that article already
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/gnome-software/ubuntu
<kenvandine> is where the source for the package is
<daniellimws> yup got that as well
<daniellimws> but sorry still a bit confused, what do I run autopkgtests on
<kenvandine> oh...
<kenvandine> i haven't done that in years... and i remember it was a bit hard to figure out
<kenvandine> heber, ^^ can you point daniellimws to information on running autopkgtests?
<kenvandine> i think you use adt-run
<kenvandine> but i remember that wasn't all that straight forward
<daniellimws> ok I'll try to figure that out by myself first
<heber> kenvandine, daniellimws hey!
<daniellimws> kenvandine: by the way, where did that link come from? it wasn't on the task description
<daniellimws> heber: hi
<kenvandine> daniellimws, for the package source?  I just know it's a bzr branch owned by ~ubuntu-desktop :)
<kenvandine> daniellimws, i'm really not familiar with the task
<kenvandine> just doing my best to help
<daniellimws> oh thanks a lot
<daniellimws> can you add that link to the task description? so that anyone in the future working on this wouldn't get confused
<kenvandine> daniellimws, good idea, thx
<heber> daniellimws, if you would like to try out ubuntu-system-tests for desktop, you can see the instructions here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-system-tests/trunk/view/head:/README.rst but if you would like to run autopkgtest for a particular binary you can see for example here: https://people.debian.org/~mpitt/autopkgtest/README.running-tests.html
<daniellimws> heber: thanks a lot
<heber> daniellimws, np! which task are working on?
<heber> are you*
<daniellimws> https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5831541185839104/
<Shreyas_> I have installed ubantu on my pc. After installing my mouse and keyboard is not working. So what should I do
<heber> daniellimws, you can see an example of gnome-software tests here https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-system-tests/gnome-software-tests/+merge/335381 That uses our framework ubuntu-system-tests.
<daniellimws> is there any particular difference between the two different frameworks?
<Shreyas_> Please help me
<heber> daniellimws, ubuntu-system-tests uses autopkgtest as well. But it also has tools and helpers to build a qemu image, run the tests from command line, etc
<daniellimws> heber: thanks a lot for the help
<heber> daniellimws, np. Try to follow the instructions in README and see of you can run the tests. If you get stuck, just let me know
<daniellimws> sure thanks again
 * wxl stretches
<wxl> did foxy ragequit? O_O
<daniellimws> i think he is working on the coc task
<wxl> yeah i just noticed that
<wxl> i haven't seen any comments on any task instance so hopefully they are working through it happily :)
<daniellimws> um
<daniellimws> maybe you should scroll up the chat
<daniellimws> things were very interesting when foxy was around
<wxl> XD
<Accelerator> wxl: Hope you didn't mind about the comments on my task :)
<wxl> Accelerator: no problem. i think it will be an interesting discussion
<Accelerator> wxl: Sure
<wxl> oh no foxy put their email on a publicly logged channel nooooo :(
<wxl> popey: ^^ any way we can strike that from the irclogs???
<popey> wat
<Accelerator> wxl: I'm pretty sure i guided him/her at every step...how did Foxy miss that one?
<wxl> popey: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2017/12/19/%23ubuntu-google.html#t07:18
<popey> wxl: my "wat" was "are you serious?"
<wxl> popey: am i serious about the request or am i serious that they did it? XD
<popey> I'm gonna go away and do work. Ping me if you actually have a serious questions
<m4sk1n_> tsimonq2: can you take a look now? :D
<wxl> m4sk1n_: he's prolly not available. wanna send me a link?
<tsimonq2> m4sk1n_: In a bit, I'm at school ;)
<m4sk1n_> wxl: not a task
<wxl> ah k
<m4sk1n_> https://code.launchpad.net/~m4sk1n/ubuntu-packaging-guide/ubuntu-packaging-guide/+merge/335342
<heesen> elopio, could you please take a look at my task https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5800996720607232/
<wxl> can't help you don't have access m4sk1n_ :)
<Foxy> hello
<wxl> hai foxy
<daniellimws> hi
<Foxy> can someone give me the link for the download ubuntu 17.10 task?
<wxl> Foxy: did you notice the entry message that this is a publicly logged channel? i.e. everything said here is out there for anyone to view?
<Foxy> yes
<wxl> because i did notice you dropped your email in here :/
<Foxy> oh
<Foxy> ;=;
<Foxy> my sincere apologies..
<wxl> *I* don't mind, but you might.
<Foxy> ;=;
<Foxy> i am doomed
<Foxy> well
<wxl> if you want, you can email rt@ubuntu.com and see if they might be willing to strike that from the public logs
<wxl> i think privacy is a good thing, so just trying to help
<Foxy> erm i am fine with it
<Foxy> k thnx for the help
<Foxy> :D
<Foxy> btw can u send me the link of the task which says to download and run ubuntu
<Foxy> please :3
<wxl> what am i, siri now? :)
<wxl> https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/6213665139195904/
<Foxy> yay
<Foxy> noooooooo
<Foxy> its a beginner task .-.
<wxl> i'm a mentor but not the creator so can't help you there
<Foxy> welp
<Foxy> time to look for some other easy task
<Foxy> ;=; this will take forever
<Guest282> Is it true
<Foxy> wxl
<Shantanu> hi
<wxl> use the filter to remove the beginner tasks
<Shantanu> where?
<Foxy> how do i reset all my keys in the signing the code of conduct task
<Foxy> how do i reset all the keys i made
<wxl> yikes there's not many :/
<wxl> https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/?sp-order=-modified&sp-my_tasks=true&sp-page_size=20&sp-is_beginner=False
<wxl> the filter is the three little lines on the top right of the tasks table
<Shantanu> i have completed my begginer tasks
<Shantanu> i am doing python task
<Foxy> my client cant acess the link u send
<wxl> look at the top right here: https://share.riseup.net/#NMT803V9m_tv8YhviM1urg
<Foxy> as i was saying
<wxl> click that
<Foxy> me?
<daniellimws> wxl: i think your interface is a lot different from ours
<wxl> here's what comes up (with the beginner task thing clicked) https://share.riseup.net/#-ksYxPq0_vXPLPT82KuGfA
<wxl> really? they don't even give you filters? cuz that's mean.
<daniellimws> there still are
<daniellimws> they just look different
<Shantanu> ok wait
<Foxy> erm
<Foxy> wxl u know the signing the code of conduct
<wxl> yes foxy
<Foxy> how do i delete all the keys i made
<daniellimws> https://share.riseup.net/#NBGGBdsxAwr-Dx88QgE-yw
<Foxy> as i messed up
<Shantanu> i opened review task
<wxl> daniellimws: so it looks like there is a beginer thing you can click at least
<daniellimws> yea
<wxl> Foxy: did you upload them to the keyserver?
<Foxy> yeah
<Foxy> i did
<Shantanu> hello guys pls say to me
<Shantanu> what i do in this task
<wxl> well really, you need revocation certificates
<Shantanu> wxl are u talking ot me?
<wxl> i'd just start over, foxy
<wxl> Shantanu: nope. give me a link to your task
<Foxy> how do i do thaat
<Foxy> i did that ounce but then this happened
<wxl> Foxy: just make a new key and start over
<Foxy> i did that ounce
<popey> This really doesn't feel like a beginner task wxl :S
<wxl> Foxy: so do it again
<Foxy> but then at the last part
<popey> Foxy: has been on this task for some time now.
<wxl> popey: at least for some..
<popey> well, sure.
<Foxy> at the last part it asks me for the passphrase for the previous key
<Foxy> the key i quit
<Shantanu> https://codein.withgoogle.com/tasks/4908508128477184/?sp-organization=5133577048031232&sp-is_beginner=False
<wxl> Foxy: what last part?
<Foxy> but i want it to ask for the passphrase of the current key the one i was working on
<wxl> Shantanu: and what exactly is your question?
<Shantanu> is there any easy task than this :P
<Shantanu> as this task will take time
<wxl> Shantanu: yes. if you look at https://share.riseup.net/#NBGGBdsxAwr-Dx88QgE-yw click on the "beginner" filter and select only beginner tasks
<m4sk1n_> popey: what task doesn’t feel like a begineer task?
<wxl> m4sk1n_: signing the Code of Conduct.
<popey> m4sk1n_: signing the code of conduct, especially if you have never dealt with gpg keys
<daniellimws> I think it isn't a beginner task now
<Shantanu> hey i have completed begginer tasks
<Foxy> welp
<Shantanu> so i cant
<wxl> right, it's not
<Foxy> i will try it tommorow
<wxl> almost EVERYTHING is beginner tasks
<Foxy> morning
<Foxy> not for me since i am just a loser
<Foxy> :C
<Foxy> bye
<wxl> Foxy: if you want help, i need to knwo the exact thing that you're trying to do
<wxl> Foxy: i suggest claiming the task and asking for help in there.
<wxl> popey: i've heard a lot from people looking for non-beginner tasks and there are few to choose from
<m4sk1n_> it’s very easy, you don’t even need to know what the gpg key is, but that’s sad…
<popey> Hmm
<popey> wxl: maybe we need a thread on the hub to gather suggestions for non-beginner tasks?
<wxl> popey: k. eventually unless you beat me to it :)
<popey> hah
<Shantanu> see the problem is you guys do not provide that much help as you should to begginers
<popey> I won't. I need to go lie down. Am ill :(
<daniellimws> wxl: i think there are too many follow xxx tutorial and package your first yyy snap?
<wxl> aw jeez popey i'm sorry. hope you feel better
<popey> but if i dont see it, i'll make it
<Shantanu> people like me can do
<wxl> Shantanu: we're here to help. you just have to ask :)
<popey> daniellimws: suggestions on better ones welcome :)
<daniellimws> well I wouldn't say there aren't difficult tasks
<daniellimws> there are the ubuntu desktop tasks
<Shantanu> https://codein.withgoogle.com/tasks/6067083005657088/?sp-organization=5133577048031232&sp-is_beginner=False
<Shantanu> hey pls explain me this
<daniellimws> sadly maybe we need to wait for didrocks?
<daniellimws> he hasn't been around
<wxl> Shantanu: the idea is that you're packaging a piece of software. You're not really doing any coding. Does that seem difficult?
<Shantanu> nah just confused :P
<daniellimws> popey: I recall elopio mentioning in the ubuntu on air about making tasks regarding irc bots
<wxl> Shantanu: ok, let's back up. do you have Ubuntu installed somewhere?
<Shantanu> yes
<Shantanu> i am currently talking in firefox installed in ubuntu
<Shantanu> i love ubuntu
<wxl> Shantanu: great. so while in Ubuntu, follow these steps: https://docs.snapcraft.io/build-snaps/python
<Shantanu> there???
<m4sk1n_> Shantanu: why won’t you use IRC client instead of browser? :D
<Shantanu> i dont have
<Shantanu> wxl its too texty
<wxl> i'm not sure i can help that.
<daniellimws> Shantanu: which version of ubuntu are you running
<Shantanu> 17.10
<daniellimws> oh
<Shantanu> downloading snapcrafty
<Shantanu> how long will you here wxl
<wxl> Shantanu: i mean with math homework they don't just tell you to do it. you need to read and understand first. reading is something that just needs to be done.
<wxl> Shantanu: i'm in and out all day
<Shantanu> ohk i got it bro
<daniellimws> wxl: this is the tutorial link provided in the task description
<Shantanu> doing  and reading
<daniellimws> https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/snap-a-python-application#0
<wxl> bah don't assume gender :/
<daniellimws> more beginner friendly i believe
<daniellimws> wxl: but we saw you in the ubuntu on air
<wxl> shhhh
<wxl> not everyone did :)
<daniellimws> ok :)
<daniellimws> by the way, do you all work from home?
<wxl> my problem is nto that my gender is not male but the problem is that people always assume it (i.e. "hey guys")
<daniellimws> everyone seems to be at home during the hangouts
<wxl> i was at work on that ubuntu on air session
<Shantanu> wxl is there any screenshot software like lightshot in ubuntu?
<tsimonq2> Not really, daniellimws :P
<wxl> fyi i'm an ubuntu volunteer
<daniellimws> Shantanu: lightshot works in the browser
<daniellimws> I use it too
<tsimonq2> Same as wxl
<wxl> i'm not getting paid for helping you lovely people out :)
<Shantanu> ok
<wxl> so keep that in mind! XD
<Shantanu> i oinstall in os mainly
 * wxl wags his finger
<daniellimws> thanks :D
<Shantanu> because i have to ask something related to terminnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnal
<daniellimws> but ubuntu has its own screen capture tool
<daniellimws> Screenshot
<Shantanu> hey wxl when i type "n" mit got hang typed many times
<Shantanu> hmm
<Shantanu> this happens 5 times in an hour
<daniellimws> what's mit
<wxl> i'm just about out of here
<Shantanu> mit by mistake i mean It i mean
<daniellimws> that's weird
<daniellimws> could it be a keyboard issue
<Shantanu> no in windows it never happens
<wxl> ^^ you just hit n's with no problems there
<Shantanu> yeah but it happens sometime
<Shantanu> by the way what is pip
<Shantanu> when i commanded snapcraft
<daniellimws> it's a python package manager
<Shantanu> it is downloading pip
<wxl> pip is a python package manager
<daniellimws> it installs libraries that you need to run your python programs
<Shantanu> ok
<Shantanu> pranav@Pranav-hero:~/offlineimap$ sudo snap install offlineimap_*.snap --devmode --dangerous error: cannot open: "offlineimap_*.snap"
<Shantanu> got this erorr
<Shantanu> ??
<daniellimws> hmm
<Shantanu> no one there to help me
<daniellimws> did you skip steps
<Shantanu> nope
<daniellimws> Shantanu you need to be patient
<daniellimws> did you clone the repo
<Shantanu> wait..
<Shantanu> yup io did
<Shantanu> Command "python setup.py egg_info" failed with error code 1 in /tmp/pip-_0AMDc-build/
<Shantanu> got this erorr in between too!!
<Shantanu> i have 1hour pls help me
<daniellimws> what did you do that gave you the error
<Shantanu> snapcraft
<Shantanu> https://prnt.sc/hpohno
<Shantanu> even i cant claim tasks even
<Shantanu> oh god!! whats happening
<daniellimws> it is because you haven't finished your current task yet
<Shantanu> no i abandoned
<m4sk1n_> How bad it is? https://code.launchpad.net/~m4sk1n/ubuntu-packaging-guide/ubuntu-dev-tools-guide/+merge/335392
<daniellimws> looks good
<Accelerator> looks good to me too 😀
<Shantanu> daniel help me pls
<Shantanu> i found bug in GCI site
<daniellimws> what bug
<daniellimws> can you refresh the page
<Shantanu> no task i have then also i cant join any task
<Shantanu> did
<daniellimws> check the dashboard?
<Shantanu> did
<Shantanu> no tasks
<Shantanu> where i report this
<daniellimws> I think you should just wait a while
<Shantanu> ok
<Shantanu> Command "python setup.py egg_info" failed with error code 1 in /tmp/pip-_0AMDc-build/
<Shantanu> then what i do of this
<daniellimws> not sure
<daniellimws> maybe snapcraft clean and try again
<Shantanu> ok i am doing all steps again
<Shantanu> snap "snapcraft" is already installed, see "snap refresh --help"
<daniellimws> ok
<Shantanu> see i got this
<Shantanu> no erorr till here
<daniellimws> yea thats ok
<daniellimws> um, i'm gonna go sleep in a while
<Shantanu> fatal: destination path 'offlineimap' already exists and is not an empty directory.
<Shantanu> till here no eror
<Shantanu> dont go pls
<daniellimws> okok
<Accelerator> daniellimws: When i did those task it depended on luck actually
<daniellimws> i cant deny it was like that for me as well
<daniellimws> but I didnt do much of such tasks
<daniellimws> or actually, I didnt even do any of the package xxx snap tasks :V
<Accelerator> Shantanu: I had the same problems as you but i kept running the command "Snapcraft" until it eventually snapped the thing
<daniellimws> lol
<Shantanu> lol ok trying
<Shantanu> Command "python setup.py egg_info" failed with error code 1 in /tmp/pip-G182k4-build/
<Shantanu> got again
<Accelerator> yeah your best bet would be to keep trying...one that i did required 20 times until  it eventually got fed up
<Accelerator> send me the link
<Accelerator> what task is it?
<Shantanu> ok wait
<Accelerator> nvm
<Accelerator> its the python one
<Shantanu> https://codein.withgoogle.com/tasks/6067083005657088/?sp-is_beginner=False
<Accelerator> yeah i did not do that one...it did not work for me even after many trys
<Accelerator> try asking one of the mentors.
<Shantanu> which one you did i will do that only
<Shantanu> pls tell
<Shantanu> :(
<kyrofa> Shantanu, let me take a look
<Shantanu> pls bro half an hour i have
<kyrofa> Shantanu, so you're trying to follow the tutorial, but it doesn't work? Is that right?
<Shantanu> yes
<kyrofa> Heck, that's the task! Haha, sounds like you may need to file bugs. Let me try the tutorial real quick to double check
<m4sk1n_> is it „no module six”?
<m4sk1n_> s/„/“/
<Shantanu> lol
<Shantanu> check and tell me fast
<kyrofa> Which of the examples fail to build?
<kyrofa> offlineimap or youtubedl?
<Shantanu> offlinieimap
<Shantanu> ??
<Shantanu> ??
<kyrofa> Yeah, I get "ImportError: No module named six"
<kyrofa> Is that what you see as well?
<Shantanu> yeah
<kyrofa> Then you're totally following the task! Log a bug at https://github.com/canonical-docs/snappy-docs/issues
<kyrofa> Paste in your build error
<kyrofa> Make sure you mention the tutorial you're trying to follow
<Shantanu> dont have there account and i ahve to take atleat 2hours sleep to go to school
<kyrofa> (you can even link to the GCI task if you like)
<Shantanu> can u do bro?
<kyrofa> Of course I can, but then it wouldn't be a GCI task!
<kyrofa> Do it when you can :)
<Shantanu> is there GCI task to find a bug tell me?
<kyrofa> This is the task: "The goal of this task is to test-drive the following linked tutorial. Ensure the tutorial covers everything required to complete it, and file bugs (if found) at the external link."
<kyrofa> Well, the tutorial doesn't cover everything, and you can't complete it, so you need to file bugs about it
<kyrofa> Like the task says
<Shantanu> ok
<Shantanu> bro i cannot claim any task
<Shantanu> i dont have any task active ven
<daniellimws> kyrofa: I seem to have a similar issue too
<daniellimws> https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/python-snap-fails-to-import-module/3237
<Shantanu> https://prnt.sc/hpp0v1
<Shantanu> https://prnt.sc/hpp17v
<Shantanu> see this
<daniellimws> Was your parent consent form approved
<kyrofa> daniellimws, hmm, very interesting
<daniellimws> Ok im gonna go sleep bye
<kyrofa> Shantanu, I'm afraid I can't help you with the GCI website :(
<kyrofa> daniellimws, alright, good night!
<Shantanu> wait......
<kyrofa> popey, flexiondotorg do you guys know anything about that? ^
<Shantanu> https://prnt.sc/hpp2jw
<m4sk1n_> tsimonq2: I have created another merge proposal :)
<m4sk1n_> maybe the #gsoc guys?
<Shantanu> see this too i am here more than an hour then also no task comp[leted andi am surrounded by bugs
<tsimonq2> m4sk1n_: ack, will do later :)
<Shantanu> no one helping me very dissa[ointed :(
<Accelerator_> Are u sure u do not have any task that is yet to be approved?
<Shantanu> no i abandoned one
<Shantanu> from that time i cant do any task
<Accelerator_> Try refreshing your page again...and it could be because of slow internet connection
<Shantanu> i tried in2 laptops ,1 pc and 2mobiles
<Shantanu> what else i can do now?
<Accelerator_> Have you completed a task yet?
<kyrofa> Shantanu, you can try joining #gsoc and asking in there
<Shantanu> 2 task completed
<Shantanu> #gsoc
<Shantanu> means
<Shantanu> how can i do
<Accelerator_> Like daniellimws said before has your parental consent been approved?
<Shantanu> yes!!
<Accelerator_> kyrofa: Could you give him the link where he can ask for help? I don't think anyone of us can help him in this.
<Shantanu> yeah pls
<m4sk1n_> Shantanu: am I the only one who thinks everyone’s helpful there? XD
<Shantanu> no i thought but they are not -_-
<Shantanu> i am not in joking mood now
<Accelerator_> m4sk1n_: Hope you mean here...
<Shantanu> HELP ME!!
<Shantanu> pls understand my situation
<kyrofa> Shantanu, sounds like you should send an email to gci-support@google.com
<m4sk1n_> here…
<kyrofa> I got that from the website
<Shantanu> nope i didnt
<Accelerator_> i really think it's because of slow internet connection
<Shantanu> who said that i mailed
<Accelerator_> Shantanu: You should send an email to gci-support@google.com asking for support.
<wxl> Shantanu: the problem you're having is because of a nuance of Google Code-In, as designed by Google. If you want help, describe the problem to gci-support@google.com and they will help you. We cannot help you with that.
<Accelerator_> exactly my thoughts
<Shantanu> ok leave that
<wxl> Shantanu: to be clear, we want to help you, but we don't have control over everything. there are things we CAN'T help you with.
<Shantanu> then python snap tutorial issue then
<wxl> Shantanu: the issue with the parental consent.
<Accelerator_> +wxl: He said that the parental consent has been approved.
<wxl> wait, what.
<wxl> can someone explain to me in clear detail what the problem is?
<kyrofa> wxl we don't know. Shantanu simply cannot claim any tasks
<Shantanu> https://prnt.sc/hppa5p
<wxl> ok, so that's the problem then
<Shantanu> see this
<wxl> Shantanu: sorry, li mean contact them about why you cannot claim any tasks.
<Shantanu> you will get
<Shantanu> yeah i leave that
<Shantanu> then what will ahppened to python issue?
<wxl> Shantanu: what is the issue? what instructions are you following? what step are you on? what did you do? what's the result?
<kyrofa> Shantanu, you need to log the bug
<Shantanu> oh wxl!! pls ask from them
<Accelerator_> wxl: I got that too earlier...but it was because of slow internet connection.
<Shantanu> kyrofa i will log bug
<kyrofa> Shantanu, the task was to verify the tutorial worked, and log bugs if it doesn't. If doesn't. So you need to log bugs :P
<wxl> Shantanu: no, i want you to tell me. i want to heear it from the horse's mouth as it were.
<Shantanu> acclerator getting speed of 40mbps
<Shantanu> wait........
<Shantanu> [22:58] <Shantanu> Command "python setup.py egg_info" failed with error code 1 in /tmp/pip-_0AMDc-build/
<Shantanu> [22:54] <Shantanu> pranav@Pranav-hero:~/offlineimap$ sudo snap install offlineimap_*.snap --devmode --dangerous error: cannot open: "offlineimap_*.snap"
<Shantanu> got these erorr
<wxl> Shantanu: what tutorial are you trying to follow and what step are you on?
<wxl> Shantanu: link me to the tutorial, please.
<Shantanu> error: cannot open: "youtube-dl_*.snap"
<Shantanu> https://docs.snapcraft.io/build-snaps/python
<wxl> Shantanu: what step are you on?
<Shantanu> sudo snap install offlineimap_*.snap --devmode --dangerous
<wxl> Shantanu: and this is the tutorial the task says to follow?
<Shantanu> https://codein.withgoogle.com/tasks/6067083005657088/?sp-is_beginner=False
<Shantanu> ??
<wxl> Shantanu: that's where you get the python setup.py bug?
<Shantanu> nope earlier
<wxl> where?
<Shantanu> wait...
<Shantanu> command "snapcraft"
<wxl> there is no snapcraft command issued on that page
<Shantanu> https://prnt.sc/hpph7u
<Shantanu> check this
<wxl> please wait
<Shantanu> waiting more than an hour -_-
<wxl> patience is a virtue
<Shantanu> bro today i ahve to go school even
<Shantanu> i didnt slept
<Shantanu> after 5hours
<wxl> i'm not sure i can help you with that, but i don't advise it.
<Shantanu> atleast i want sleep of 4 hours
<Shantanu> pls concentrate on problem
<wxl> that's a great suggestion
<wxl> meanwhile, have you emailed google yet?
<Shantanu> pls sir not in mood
<Shantanu> yup
<wxl> Shantanu: while i'm working on this, i really suggest you "/join #gsoc" and go ask them to expedite your request regarding not being able to claim tasks. then you can just claim the task, and ask for support without having to be online
<MaskyS> yoo
<kyrofa> Hey there MaskyS
<Accelerator> Shantanu: have You been able to solve your problem?
<MaskyS> kyrofa, hey kyrofa
<Shantanu> hi
<Shantanu> wxl sorry disconnected pls msg again if i missed
<wxl> Shantanu: while i'm working on this, i really suggest you "/join #gsoc" and go ask them to expedite your request regarding not being able to claim tasks. then you can just claim the task, and ask for support without having to be online
<Shantanu> how can i ask suppport without online i didt understand pls tell
<wxl> because you can leave comments on the task
<Shantanu> hmm wxl
<Shantanu> which issue i have to report
<Shantanu> of google or of python?
<wxl> Shantanu: google. #gsoc is for google code-in in general, not related to ubuntu.
<Shantanu> ok
<kyrofa> wxl you're sure they're using it for stuff other than the summer of code?
<wxl> i'm pretty sure :O
<Shantanu> guys i completed ruby task
<m4sk1n_> yes, they are
<m4sk1n_> congrats Shantanu
<Shantanu> but i cant claim and send for review
<wxl> so talk to google
<Shantanu> what congrats when i cant submit :(
<wxl> Shantanu: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<Shantanu> 17.10
<Shantanu> they are saying wait for reply of mail
<wxl> ah
<wxl> go back and read the task description, Shantanu
<wxl> "You will require an Ubuntu 16.04 machine or VM in which to run this task."
<Shantanu> surely i wont able to win in ubuntu grand prize
<Shantanu> :(
<Shantanu> but why not 17.10
<wxl> don't know, but that's what the tutorial says
<wxl> if you don't follow the right steps, you shouldn't expect the right results
<Shantanu> ohk
<Shantanu> i can comment in abandoned task but cannot reclaim
<m4sk1n_> in fact you can also use LXD container, there’s tutorial on tutorials.ubuntu.com
<wxl> that's not something we can help with
<wxl> what i would suggest: go get some sleep, come back later.
<Accelerator> yeah don't lose hope Shantanu
<Shantanu> i lost bro surely i wont able to get grand prize of ubuntu
<Shantanu> but will try my best
<Shantanu> going to sleep
<Shantanu> good night
<Shantanu> btw from which country you guys were?
<Shantanu> ??
<m4sk1n_> 🇵🇱
<Shantanu> rl?
<Shantanu> pl?
<Shantanu> what is this?
<konrad11901> I'm also from Poland :)
<konrad11901> It's a country in Central Europe
<Shantanu> ohh
<wxl> ⚑
<Shantanu> know bro
<Shantanu> but i didnt get
<Shantanu> ok bye
<konrad11901> Ah, ok
<konrad11901> Bye!
<wxl> ^ anarchists don't have countries :)
<Shantanu> lol
<heesen> sergiusens,could you please take a look at my task https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5800996720607232/
<wxl> kyrofa: ^
<nikitaE> Hello)
<wxl> hai nikitaE :)
<nikitaE> Hi
<nikitaE> So, now I am participating in GCI and I am executing task " Package and publish your first nodejs snap "and I wouldn`t mind if you help me with choosing nodejs project for my snap
<nikitaE> If you have suggestions, please write it here
<kyrofa> Hey there nikitaE. Did you see elopio's list of candidates? https://gist.github.com/elopio/54d11955039e97d2083227cd291af039
<kyrofa> You might consider looking through those to see if any look interesting
<nikitaE> Oh, thanks. I'll look there :)
<tsimonq2> m4sk1n_: Looks like mitya57 merged :D
<m4sk1n_> :)
<m4sk1n_> tsimonq2: but the second one…
 * MaskyS goes to sleep
<tsimonq2> m4sk1n_: looking now
<m4sk1n_> ok
<m4sk1n_> bye :D
#ubuntu-google 2017-12-20
<heesen> elopio, could you please review my task https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5800996720607232/
<heesen> sergiusens, could you please review my task https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5800996720607232/
<sergiusens> heesen you should address kyrofa's comment on the PR though
<sergiusens> and please don't ultra-ping
<heesen> ok
<heesen> I have send a comment on the pull request
<heesen> i just need someone to check it out
<Foxy> how do i use my revokation certificate?
<Foxy> to revoke a key
<Foxy> please help?
<tsimonq2> Foxy: Please be patient. ;)
<tsimonq2> Foxy: And are you referring to a GPG key?
<Foxy> yes
<Foxy> i am referring to a gpg key for signing the code of conduct
<tsimonq2> You want to revoke your Code of Conduct signature or your GPG key in general?
<Foxy> GPG key
<Foxy> i want to make a new one
<tsimonq2> Out of curiosity, why?
<Foxy> i messed up ;=;
<Foxy> its a long and confusing story to explain in short i messed up ;=;
<Foxy> one more doubt how do i view my GPG keys?
<Foxy> the ones i created how do i view them again
<Foxy> nvm my second doubt
<tsimonq2> Foxy: Try this: https://www.hackdiary.com/2004/01/18/revoking-a-gpg-key/
<tsimonq2> Foxy: Search engines are cool, by the way. ;)
<Foxy> k
<Foxy> tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> Yes?
<foxy> hello
<vela>  hi to elopio, kyrofa, sergiusens and popey!
<m4sk1n_> hi
<heesen> hi
 * tsimonq2 waves goodnight
<m4sk1n_> GMT+01 here ;)
<Accelerator> m4sk1n: Hi....how much tasks did you complete?
<m4sk1n_> Is it really that important? :)
<Accelerator> m4sk1n_: Haha just curious but nvm 😉
<simran> Hi @Nick
<simran> Need to ask you something
<Guest17056> WHAT PYTHON THING SHOULD I SNAP ELOPIO
<m4sk1n_> Accelerator: i'm not too proud of my score
<Accelerator> m4sk1n_: You are on the leaderboard though lol 😝
<m4sk1n_> Yes, I am 😆
<foxy> wxl hello
<foxy> anyone on?
<Shantanu> need help
<Shantanu> ruby snap tutorial task queries
<Shantanu> ??
<Shantanu> is anyone there to help me
<Shantanu> ??
<Shantanu> wxl?
<dows> hmm there was a guy with the same name as me, but displaying very crappy behaviour just now
<daniellimws> i hope mentors dont think that's me
<omairqazi> hi
<omairqazi> mentor take a look
<omairqazi> https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/4905957714821120/
<omairqazi> also i found a bug
<omairqazi> bug link included in task
<omairqazi> @popey please take a look into my task
<popey> sure thing!
<omairqazi> thanks!
<omairqazi> @popey did i make any mistake
<popey> I haven't looked yet. I will do.
<omairqazi> oh ok
<omairqazi> btw i am referring to this task https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/4905957714821120/ @popey
<popey> ok
<popey> thanks
<omairqazi> welcome @popey
<omairqazi> Hi @Accelerator
<omairqazi> Hi Accelerator
<Accelerator> Hi there!
<omairqazi> how many ubuntu tasks have you completed?
<Accelerator> many 😉
<Accelerator> kidding..did not do too much
<omairqazi> how much in numeber :)
<omairqazi> more than 30?
<Accelerator> Maybe or maybe not
<omairqazi> I am new to GCI and have done only 4 in all
<omairqazi> LOL
<omairqazi> :)
<Accelerator> That's good...keep up the good job
<omairqazi> Thanks!
<omairqazi> Congrats for being the current leader!
<omairqazi> Hi  daniellimws
<Accelerator> I'm only on the leaderboard...it's random
<daniellimws> hi omairqazi
<daniellimws> what's up
<omairqazi> cool
<omairqazi> how many tasks have you done daniellimws
<m4sk1n> But if you’re on the leaderboard, you are one of the leaders ;)
<daniellimws> i suppose i wont be secretive here
<omairqazi> hmm
<daniellimws> 9
<omairqazi> oh good
<omairqazi> me only 4
<daniellimws> why
<omairqazi> i thought i am very slow
<omairqazi> btw i am only 13 years old
<Accelerator> Haha...you are a leader too then  😀
<daniellimws> are you implying that I'm slow >.<
<omairqazi> no dont take that way
<konrad11901> omairqazi: remember that quality > quantity
<daniellimws> yea
<omairqazi> correct konrad11901
<omairqazi> What is your favourite programming language
<omairqazi> *which
<konrad11901> My favourite language is c# :)
 * m4sk1n hates MS
<daniellimws> i dont do C# too haha
<daniellimws> similar reason
 * konrad11901 doesn't hate anything or anybody :)
<omairqazi> well i just got 3 certificate in python so mine favourite is python LOL!
 * m4sk1n only hates MS and their products
<konrad11901> :(
<omairqazi> Well now i dont use MS Windows or their products even now
<omairqazi> windows becomes very slow after a time
<omairqazi> and it is not good for porgramming, i think
<omairqazi> bye gotta go
<konrad11901> about using Windows for programming, it IMO depends on the programming language and used technologies
<konrad11901> so for example as a C# programmer I'm still using Windows as a second OS (for Visual Studio)
<daniellimws> I won't deny visual studio is pretty good
<Shantanu> pls someone help me
<konrad11901> Shantanu: with what?
<Shantanu> i have ruby snap task
<Shantanu> what type of screenshots should i send
<konrad11901> you are speaking about the Snapcrafters checklist, right?
<Shantanu> yeah
<konrad11901> so you should just include a screenshot of the app which you want to package and publish
<konrad11901> if you think that the screenshot is not needed
<konrad11901> (ex. cli tool)
<m4sk1n> but the fact that it’s very popular malware, but no AV can detect it iż really fascinating
<konrad11901> then don't include it
<konrad11901> m4sk1n: what do you mean?
<m4sk1n> s/iż/is/
<m4sk1n> windows 10
<Shantanu> see i sent screenshots of terminal of runnning command travis
<Shantanu> will i get aprooved
<konrad11901> ?
<Shantanu> as elopio or pope not seen my review
<konrad11901> Hmm, oh, please clarify one thing
<konrad11901> What task are you talking about?
<daniellimws> m4sk1n: are you saying windows is malware lol
<Shantanu> ruby snap tutorial
<konrad11901> oh, ok
<konrad11901> I thought that you were talking about "package and publish your first ruby snap" task :D
<konrad11901> ok then
<konrad11901> you may include that screen if you want, but as far as I am concerned you should also include a proof that you published this snap to Snap Store
<konrad11901> a screenshot of Snapcraft dashboard is enough IMO
<Shantanu> hey wait
<Shantanu> publish to snap store
<Shantanu> they said to try travis already a snap
<konrad11901> ?
<daniellimws> travis?
<konrad11901> No, I've read this tutorial, and it asks you to: package Travis
<konrad11901> test it if you want
<konrad11901> and send it to Snap Store
<Shantanu> i am not getting what package means here :P
<daniellimws> package refers to snapping it I believe
<konrad11901> yes
<konrad11901> sorry for not being clear
<Shantanu> see i installed travis
<Shantanu> i have ot show screenshots of travis is running om my ubuntu
<Shantanu> ?
<daniellimws> the travis that you snapped
<m4sk1n> daniellimws: because it is
<daniellimws> bah I don't think it's that bad
<daniellimws> there are some things windows is better at
<Shantanu_> sorry got disonnected unable to read answers
<daniellimws> for example microsoft office
<Shantanu_> pls tell again
<daniellimws> I just can't use libre office
<daniellimws> it's too bad
<m4sk1n> but it doesn’t imply that it’s not a malware
<Shantanu_> konrad??
<m4sk1n> Windows 10 definitely meets the criteria for being considered as malware
<konrad11901> m4sk1n: it's your opinion ;)
<daniellimws> how would you define malware
<m4sk1n> konrad11901: no, that’s the fact based on definition of malware
<m4sk1n> you can like it or not, but it doesn’t change anything, it’s still malware
<Shantanu_> konrad pls give me answer
<konrad11901> Shantanu_: you should just follow the tutorial and send a screenshot of Snapcraft dashboard and (optionally) a screenshot of your snap running, optionally, if your snap isn't too big, you can attach it on Google Code-in task instance :)
<konrad11901> m4sk1n: no, it's not.
<Shantanu_> ok
<Shantanu_> konrad no one reviewing my task in GCi
<Shantanu_> i have to submit others task even
<daniellimws> Shantanu_: you can wait for the mentors to review
<konrad11901> Shantanu_: I'm not a mentor, so I can't help you with that, but I'd suggest to be patient :)
<daniellimws> you don't need to claim the task to work on the task
<m4sk1n> by first, it’s spyware (yup, you must agree, but look at the first ransomware, AIDS!Trojan, you had to agree with the license, but it's still considered as malware), second – it installs without user's knowledge, there were some cases where GWX.exe installed Windows 10 without user permission
<Shantanu_> daniel bro i have to submit 5 tasks more i have done
<daniellimws> why?
<daniellimws> why the urgency
<Shantanu_> bro actually i joined late GCI
<daniellimws> just relax, if your task has no problems, you can get all of them reviewed in one night
<daniellimws> or it's at least nighttime now over here
<m4sk1n> it’s also virus, it replicates itself automatically (through Windows Update Delivery Optimization)
<aryan> elopio/join
<aryan> Hi
<m4sk1n> it’s adware (but it costs and in my opinion it’s definitely not worth the money XD), “bugdoor”
<konrad11901> meh...
<aryan> kdjdjg
<m4sk1n> so sorry, don’t try to argue with me XD
<Shantanu_> and i want to win grand prize
<daniellimws> um don't want to be mean but, you do realise there can only be 2 winners
<konrad11901> m4sk1n: I won't, I just have other point of view than you, I respect your opinion (though completely disagree with it)
<daniellimws> Shantanu_: if you keep being somewhat rude here it's gonna be hard to win
<Shantanu_> hmm i                      loose for sure
<m4sk1n> my opinion is that Windows is useless crap, but the fact is that it’s a malware ;)
<Shantanu_> i am rude where bro?
<konrad11901> no, it's not a fact, it's your opinion
<Shantanu_> sorry i say something bad or i hurt feelings of anyone
<daniellimws> okay maybe not really rude, but self-centered
<daniellimws> ok that's not a good word either
<daniellimws> as in, you kept pushing the mentors
<daniellimws> give them some time
<konrad11901> yeah, I agree with daniellimws
<m4sk1n> of course it’s not making windows worse, it’s like with popular Android app Clean Master. it’s spyware, but also powerful tool, so if you know that it collects data about you (it’s somehow the price for this app), nothing’s wrong in using it XD
<daniellimws> how do you play games without windoows
<Shantanu_> sorry guys i wont say now
<Shantanu_> guys, my windows working without any lag
<Shantanu_> but ubuntu is      lagging a lot
<daniellimws> are you dualbooting
<daniellimws> or on a vm
<konrad11901> and by the way, don't get me wrong
<Shantanu_> doublebooting
<daniellimws> hmm that's weird
<konrad11901> I'm not against Linux by protecting Windows
<konrad11901> :)
<daniellimws> maybe reinstall? :)
<Shantanu_> thats why last night chatting with you guys by ubuntu i got disconnected many time
<daniellimws> maybe you can use an irc client
<Shantanu_> is there any fix?
<daniellimws> like weechat
<daniellimws> im not too sure, i mean we need to identify the problem first
<daniellimws> to even know the solution
<Shantanu_> no my computer got hanged not browser
<daniellimws> oh
<daniellimws> what version
<m4sk1n> konrad11901: I don’t use Linux because Windows is crap, I use Linux because I love Linux…
<Shantanu_> 17.10
<konrad11901> m4sk1n: ok, I understand, I also really like Linux
<m4sk1n> I'm not choosing the less evil
<Shantanu_> i am not getting my hard drives like i get in windows
<Shantanu_> is there any fix?
<daniellimws> Shantanu_: maybe try 16?
<m4sk1n> Shantanu_: it looks slightly different on linux
<daniellimws> no idea what's the problem at all
<Shantanu_> oh god!! first i will do my GCI task then i will do
<m4sk1n> Shantanu_: https://www.howtogeek.com/137096/6-ways-the-linux-file-system-is-different-from-the-windows-file-system/
<Shantanu_> oh god!! will get windows 7 for my computer
<daniellimws> huh is windows 7 even available for download?
<Accelerator> Good queestion
<m4sk1n> Some really basic tutorial tasks like about file systems would be also useful
<Accelerator> *question
<m4sk1n> degville: davidcalle: ^
<m4sk1n> what do you think?
<konrad11901> daniellimws: yes, if you have a valid licence key, you can download an ISO from Microsoft page
<konrad11901> but it's still very strange that Ubuntu is laggy on Shantanu pc
<Shantanu_> is windows 7 available for download
<Accelerator> So it would be a beginner or a non beginner task m4sk1n?
<m4sk1n> Accelerator: I don’t know, I can only suggest it, I’m not a mentor :D
<m4sk1n> But marking tutorial tasks as begineer tasks implies that they are so easy that you can write some crappy text and don’t worry about the quality
<omairqazi> Hi @popey Can i do some another Ubuntu task while you review current task. I will clam the new task after you approve the current task
<omairqazi> *claim
<daniellimws> sure you can
<konrad11901> qmairqazi: you can
<m4sk1n> omairqazi: don’t use @ to mention others on IRC
<omairqazi> why?
<m4sk1n> omairqazi: we use user: or user, not @user because of tradition, some IRC clients won’t notify user about being mentioned with `@`
<omairqazi> oh thanks
<m4sk1n> of course, because of the numbers of bridges between IRC and more modern chat solutions like Matrix.org, Slack, Gitter etc., it changed a bit
<m4sk1n> why I always realize how bad my English is just a moment after sending messages, not before?
<Accelerator_> Happens to all of us
<m4sk1n> I love IRC, I’m going to set up bitlbee with every IM I use, but there’s no working solution for whatsapp
<daniellimws> whats bitlbee
<omairqazi> hi elopio, kyrofa, sergiusens, popey and flexiondotorg
<omairqazi> elopio which python app should i choose to snap
<daniellimws> do you know the link the list of suggested repos?
<omairqazi> https://gist.github.com/elopio/54d11955039e97d2083227cd291af039 the python one
<daniellimws> yea you can just pick one from there
<daniellimws> or do you want recommendations
<daniellimws> because recently a lot of people faced problems with python snaps
<m4sk1n> daniellimws: it allows to use other IMs through IRC protocol
<daniellimws> telegram too?
<omairqazi> recommendations
<m4sk1n> yup, through libpurple
<daniellimws> nice
<degville> m4sk1n: sorry for the delay! I'll try to take a look soon. I'm moving house and surrounded by boxes, but the Internet is now working. :)
<m4sk1n> ok
<m4sk1n> I understand
<m4sk1n> tsimonq2: made some changes :)
<heesen> elopio,could you please ask a look at my task  https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5800996720607232/
<tsimonq2> m4sk1n: ack
<Foxy> wxl are you there?
<daniellimws> Foxy: anything?
<omairqazi> hi
<omairqazi> please help me with this
<omairqazi> python3: /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.25' not found (required by python3)
<omairqazi> popey whenever i run the command i face this issue
<m4sk1n> omairqazi: switch to Ubuntu 16.04
<m4sk1n> for example use lxd container
<omairqazi> thanks
<omairqazi> any other solution?
<Accelerator> No...i think it's because you are running a newer version of Ubuntu.
<daniellimws> omairqazi: try snapcraft cleanbuild
<daniellimws> or SNAPCRAFT_CONTAINER_BUILDS=1 snapcraft
<omairqazi> i have to install lxd to use cleanbuild
<Accelerator> Kyrofa: Hi...do you know if it's possible to stop snaps from being automatically updated everyday?
<wxl> hey do all tutorial bugs go on https://github.com/canonical-websites/tutorials.ubuntu.com/issues or is that just for problems with the website?
<daniellimws> omairqazi: yes
<daniellimws> wxl: i think some go to that and some goes to snappy-docs
<Accelerator> If i'm not mistaken then i think all tutorial bugs go there
<kyrofa> Accelerator, you can schedule a window where you'd like the update to happen, but no, it's currently not possible to stop them completely
<wxl> thx guys. it's always good when a mentor can learn from students :)
<Accelerator> kyrofa: Ok thanks.
<daniellimws> heber: you around?
<heber> daniellimws, yes
<daniellimws> heber so I think my task is to automate the manual tests in here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlans/gnome-software, am I right?
<heber> daniellimws, correct
<daniellimws> can you provide some pointers as to how to start?
<daniellimws> I did manage to get what your merge request does, but currently my knowledge of the project is almost nonexistent
<heber> daniellimws, were you able to run a test against a qemu image? If not, I would start with that
<daniellimws> yea I tried to run, it should prompt for quite a few things like device username & password right?
<daniellimws> heber im not quite sure what to pass in for those
<heber> daniellimws, you should first build a qemu image and then run a tests against it, you can do it with the framework. There is a description in the README, focus on these points: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26222479/
<daniellimws> heber, I did ./system-tests build-qemu, was that wrong?
<heber> daniellimws, you are missing the parameters
<daniellimws> oh facepalm
<heber> daniellimws, at least the iso path with --iso PATH
<heber> daniellimws, after building the img. You run the setup, for example: ./system-test setup --img IMG_PATH -s
<heber> daniellimws, and after that, you should be able to run a test
<daniellimws> heber, I ran this ubuntu-system-tests build-qemu --iso http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xenial/daily-live/current
<daniellimws> it asked for things like twillio account and outlook password, etc
<wxl> balloons: i just un-beginner'd the lubuntu qa task because students can only do 2 beginner tasks. i would suggest the same for the other qa tasks.
<heber> daniellimws, add this argument: -s
<heber> daniellimws, build an Artful image that is newer than Xenial
<daniellimws> heber, ok, sad I got to redownload now
<daniellimws> school internet is really unstable
<daniellimws> heber, I kept getting this error
<daniellimws> TypeError: expected str, bytes or os.PathLike object, not NoneType
<daniellimws> any ideas?
<daniellimws> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26222735/
<daniellimws> oh nevermind I figured it out
<Anan> hi
<m4sk1n> hi
<femilamptey> @popey, Hi, can you please fork my repo into github.com/snapcrafters, transfer the snap name from you to snapcrafters, and configure the repo for automatic publishing into edge on commit?
<femilamptey> My repo is here
<femilamptey> https://github.com/fennecus-z/tably-snap
<wxl> wow poland is #3 in terms of total tasks completed https://opensource.googleblog.com/2017/12/google-code-in-is-breaking-records.html
#ubuntu-google 2017-12-21
<tsimonq2> m4sk1n: I'll wait to merge your MP until you can claim the GCI task
<ivanfon> wxl: I'm trying to sign the code of conduct but I'm getting this error when I paste the signed file into Launchpad: https://u.teknik.io/2NXkL.png
<ivanfon> Any idea what it could be? I've already imported my PGP key into launchpad
<ivanfon> oh, apparently it was because I had a newline at the bottom
<ivanfon> Sorry for bothering you, I guess I'll add a warning about that to the wiki or something
<m4sk1n> tsimonq2: ok
<m4sk1n> wxl: submitted the CoC task for review
<Champion> hi elopio, kyrofa, sergiusens and popey
<heesen> sergiusens,Can I add a unit test In def provision in line 41 for the  missing unit test task
<parthpratimc7> Hi elopia
<parthpratimc7> Hi kyrofa
<parthpratimc7> Hi sergiusens
<parthpratimc7> Hi popey
<parthpratimc7> Hi flexiondotorg
<daniellimws> hi there
<Foxy> Hello
<konrad11901> popey, please take a look at my submission if you have some spare time, it's been 36 hours since I completed the task :/
<Foxy> anyone online i need help regarding the ruby snap creation
<Foxy> konrad by any chance can you help me?
<Foxy> please?
<Foxy> https://docs.snapcraft.io/build-snaps/ruby i am having difficulties here
<Foxy> no one k
<Accelerator> Foxy: You just have to follow the steps :)
<Foxy> Accelerator
<Foxy> should i start putting the commands in the terminal from TRAVIS
<Foxy> or should i start from building a snap
<heesen> elopio,could you please take a look at my task https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5800996720607232/
<Foxy> and should i download the snapcraft support tool in ubuntu
<Foxy> or in the desktop
<Accelerator> Read the whole thing and start inputting the commands in the terminal
<Foxy> these are the doubts i wish to clear Accelerator
<Accelerator> For this task you don't have to download snapcraft
<Accelerator> Ok sorry
<Accelerator> Let me clarify
<Foxy> k
<Accelerator> You have to download snapcraft from the terminal itself
<heesen> just follow the command starting from building the snap
<Foxy> ok
<heesen> copy and paste each one in terminal
<Foxy> so i have to ignore everything till building a snap right?
<Accelerator> Read the whole page and start following the commands from "Building the Snap"
<heesen> yes
<Foxy> thnx
<heesen> ok no promblm
<Foxy> and should i download the snapcraft suppor tool on ubuntu?
<heesen> problem
<heesen> yes
<Foxy> ok thnx :)
<Foxy> :D
<heesen> copy the command in terminal
<Foxy> hessen
<Foxy> sudo snap install --candidate --classic snapcraft should i type this command or download it from some snapcraft thingy
<Foxy> a hyper link right next to it on the page highlighted orange
<Accelerator> You just have to copy and paste the command in the terminal
<Foxy> k
<Accelerator> Good luck.
<Foxy> its downloading some 80 mb file in the terminal thanks accelerator ;)
<Accelerator> Yeah it's ok
<Foxy> now should i type /snap/bin and the rest of the command shell?
<Foxy> or should i remove the /snap/bin
<Foxy> git clone https://github.com/snapcraft-docs/travis.rb cd travis.rb snapcraft
<Accelerator> Are you sure you are following the steps on this page? https://docs.snapcraft.io/build-snaps/ruby
<Foxy> or this /snap/bin git clone https://github.com/snapcraft-docs/travis.rb cd travis.rb snapcraft
<Foxy> yes
<Accelerator> Well i don't know if it's necessary...i skippped that part and it still worked for me
<Foxy> k so i am gonna type it without that
<Accelerator> Sure
<heesen> it should be good
<Foxy> accelerator and hessen
<Foxy> i ran into an eroor
<Foxy> error
<Accelerator> Which error?
<Foxy> sudo snap install travis_*.snap --devmode --dangerous when i typed this
<Foxy> it says cannot open travis_*.snap
<Accelerator> Oh that.
<Foxy> :C
<Accelerator> Keep trying the command "Snapcraft" until it snaps travis
<daniellimws> lol i think a better solution would be to log an issue in github
<daniellimws> may take some time but would be better to have more people looking into this problem
<Foxy> keep typing snapcraft is not helping
<Accelerator> Yes but it depends on luck i think
<Foxy> :C ow crap
<Accelerator> But yes i kept on inputting the command "Snapcraft" until it worked
<Accelerator> Don't lose hope...be patient
<Foxy> alright sensei accelerator
<Foxy> I WILL DO THIS FOR SENPAI
<Accelerator> I'm neither your teacher nor your senpai
<Foxy> i think its showing the error
<Foxy> becuz of the /setup/bin thingy i skipped
<Accelerator> Same error?
<Foxy> i mean /snap/bin
<Foxy> yeah same error
<Accelerator> I don't think it's because you skippped that part
<Foxy> welp i will keep typing the command snapcraft
<Accelerator> like i said..keep trying until it is finally fed up with you and snaps Travis :)
<Foxy> alright.....
<daniellimws> um Foxy can you send over the full error log
<Foxy> for which
<Foxy> when i type snapcraft?
<Foxy> or when i type sudo snap install travis_*.snap --devmode --dangerous
<Accelerator> when u type snapcraft
<daniellimws> whichever command that causes an error
<Foxy> both of em
<femilamptey_> Hey
<Accelerator> ok send both
<daniellimws> hey
<Foxy> k
<Accelerator> Hi there
<Foxy> i will leave and join on ubuntu brb
<Foxy> gimme at least 5 mins or 6
<konrad11901> Foxy: I'm sorry I wasn't able to help, my teacher has taken my phone :(
<Accelerator> Ouch that's unfortunate...did you get it back?
<Foxy> ok
<Foxy> i will be back in 5 mins now
<konrad11901> Accelerator: yes, fortunately :)
<foxy> lemme type the two errors now
<Accelerator> I know that feel konrad11901
<foxy> wen i type snapcraft
<foxy> snapTraceback (most recent call last):   File "/snap/snapcraft/793/lib/python3.6/site-packages/libnacl/__init__.py", line 62, in _get_nacl     return ctypes.cdll.LoadLibrary('tweetnacl.so')   File "/snap/snapcraft/793/usr/lib/python3.6/ctypes/__init__.py", line 422, in LoadLibrary     return self._dlltype(name)   File "/snap/snapcraft/793/usr/lib/python3.6/ctypes/__init__.py", line 344, in __init__     self._handle = _dlopen(self
<Accelerator> Foxy use this link and send the url
<xopt> #join brlcad
<Accelerator> https://prnt.sc/
<xopt> shit
<foxy> which url?
<Accelerator> https://prnt.sc/
<foxy> no whcih url should i send?
<Accelerator> upload the screenshot of the errors u get on https://prnt.sc/
<Accelerator> then send us the link
<foxy> erm k it will take some time tho
<Accelerator> Take your time
<foxy> k thnx
<foxy> lemme take screen shots
<Accelerator> konrad11901: Could you help him until i get back? I'm going for lunch
<Accelerator> or daniellimws
<daniellimws> ok
<Accelerator> k thanks
<foxy_> something happened my whole vm machines screen went black
<foxy_> imma do the steps again after running it again
<dlws> foxy: do you speak hindi
<foxy_> yes
<foxy_> i do
<foxy_> but not fluently
<dlws> oh
<dlws> what is your native language then
<foxy_> Urdu,Kashmiri
<foxy_> i know both and both of em are my mother tongues
<dlws> woah
<dlws> so you know 4 languages
<foxy_> i know hindi/kashmiri/urdu/english/arabic
<foxy_> and i am planning to learn japanese
<foxy_> i also know some malyalam since most of the kids in my school speak malyalam
<foxy_> i know some japanese since i watch a lot of anime
<m4sk1n> dlws left the channel, foxy_
<daniellimws> um that was my friend
<foxy_> oh k
<daniellimws> that tried to use my name
<foxy_> oh
<foxy_> i give up
<foxy_> :c
<heesen> what happen
<heesen> ?
<heesen> foxy
<Accelerator> I think he forgot about coming back.....he is not online
<daniellimws> no he gave up
<daniellimws> suddenly just said I gave up and left
 * Accelerator facepalms
 * daniellimws does the same
<Accelerator> daniellimws: Do you know what the bots can do?
<daniellimws> currently the bot in this channel can show information of a pull request
<daniellimws> try pasting a link to a pull request
<Accelerator> That's all?
<daniellimws> that's all I know of for now
<Accelerator> i see..thanks anyways
<omairqazi> hi elopio , kyrofa ,  sergiusens ,  popey and flexiondotorg
<popey> morning
<omairqazi> popey https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/call-for-testing-omairqazi-instantnews/3278
<omairqazi> hi
<daniellimws> hi
<omairqazi> https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/call-for-testing-omairqazi-instantnews/3278
<daniellimws> what does that do
<omairqazi> it is a task
<omairqazi> elopio , kyrofa ,  sergiusens ,  popey and flexiondotorg https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/call-for-testing-omairqazi-instantnews/3278
<daniellimws> you can just put this in your task and submit
<daniellimws> don't need to spam it here
<daniellimws> the mentors may not be onlin yet
<daniellimws> heber, are you around?
<heber> daniellimws, Yes, I am.
<daniellimws> ive managed to run the tests
<daniellimws> but I'm getting an error when trying to run the existing deb package test
<daniellimws> something about ampersands not encoded as &amp; when calling from api.snapcraft.io
<heber> daniellimws, good! Which error are you getting=
<omairqazi> can you elaborate the error
<daniellimws> is that intended?
<omairqazi> yes
<heber> daniellimws, can you share a log ?
<daniellimws> if I replace all '&' with '&amp;' I get a working response
<daniellimws> ok give me a moment
<daniellimws> made a mistake (or maybe not) by saving the image in /tmp, now just rebooted my computer and need to redo it
<daniellimws> I'll ping you when its ready
<heber> daniellimws, sure no problem
<daniellimws> heber, one more thing, not sure what I did but I have a problem with the virtual environment every time I run
<daniellimws> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26227077/
<daniellimws> it doesn't stop the tests but just wanna know if that's something I should be concerned about
<heber> daniellimws, that error shouldn't appear. What version of Ubuntu are you running in your machine?
<daniellimws> artful
<daniellimws> heber, well this is weird, after redoing the whole setup, the error is gone
<daniellimws> not complaining
<daniellimws> heber, now I have another question, is there any documentation for the gnome-software
<daniellimws> because I don't know what BuilderNames are there
<heber> daniellimws, not sure about the documentation. But you don't need it to inspect the application. See https://wiki.gnome.org/Projects/GTK+/Inspector
<heber> daniellimws, with that and the tests cases description you should be ok to automate
<daniellimws> heber, ok thanks a lot for the help
<daniellimws> also, the error regarding the venv is also gone, now that I redownloaded the branch
<daniellimws> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<heber> daniellimws, awesome. I recommend you to start with a small test (for example: no match results). If you don't know how to start or get stuck, we can make a hangout session
<daniellimws> sure thanks again for all the help
<daniellimws> heber, sometimes when I run the same code that returns ok at the first time, it gives me failed at the second time
<daniellimws> also, sometimes it takes forever to run a test case
<daniellimws> may I know if there is something that I'm missing, like resetting it before every run?
<daniellimws> apart from that, may I clarify something in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlans/gnome-software
<heber> daniellimws, you shouldn't have to do any manual step, it might be a test that is not stable enough
<daniellimws> oh, is there anything that I need to do about that
<daniellimws> I think this mainly happens when searching for a package
<daniellimws> in the test plan, "Existing application packaged as snap (installed)", the preequisite says that hello-unity must not be installed
<daniellimws> just want to confirm, is there a typo?
<heber> daniellimws, correct. It must be installed
<daniellimws> ok, in that case, how do I install?
<daniellimws> should I access the qemu image and install it inside beforehand?
<heber> daniellimws, no. All the preconditions should be done as part of the test automatically
<heber> daniellimws, and removed as part of test teardown
<daniellimws> okay may I know how can I do that?
<daniellimws> same for changing the language to french
<heber> daniellimws, have a look on this MP https://code.launchpad.net/~heber013/ubuntu-system-tests/adding-snap-test/+merge/334762 it is regarding install snaps
<daniellimws> heber, should I place all the helper classes in cpo.py?
<heber> daniellimws, yes. Each application has its own cpo.py
<daniellimws> heber, oh what does it stand for? custom proxy object?
<heber> daniellimws, exactly
<daniellimws> heber, alright thanks
<daniellimws> heber, apart from snap installation, can you also point me to where can I change the system language?
<heber> daniellimws, see here https://askubuntu.com/questions/133318/how-do-i-change-the-language-via-a-terminal I would start with an easier one (like no matches results) but it is up to you to choose which one.
<daniellimws> yea I've got that done already
<heber> daniellimws, awesome
<m4sk1n> tsimonq2: submitted for review
<wxl> balloons: i know i've approved at least one qa test task but in reflecting more about the task description, i'm confused. is the intention that the student do ALL of the tests? and when you say you can "run the tests in a live session" i assume you mean a virtual machine? obviously you can't run an install test in a live system. XD
<m4sk1n> doesn’t he mean “livecd”?
<wxl> that's how i read it, but it doesn't make sense in context
<m4sk1n> btw, is it really impossible to install Ubuntu from Ubiquity from actual installation? I’ve installed Arch (from my current instance) on another partition with Calamares some time ago
 * wxl shrugs
<wxl> never tried, but it's completely incompatible with the way the testcases read
<wxl> ^^ maybe you know mallen ?
<Accelerator> wxl: Hi....do u know what the bots can do apart from showing information about pull requests?
<wxl> which bots, Accelerator ?
<wxl> there's A LOT :)
<Accelerator> I want to know about ubot93
<wxl> Accelerator: here's the long answer https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<wxl> Accelerator: it's based off of supybot, as most of the bots are https://github.com/Supybot
<daniellimws> heber, is the star necessary? because for the snap not installed test, hugo doesnt have a star
<Accelerator> OK i understand now
<wxl> balloons: well, i think i'm going to at least re-write the lubuntu one. it's confusing.
<daniellimws> heber, would you like it if I find a way to retrieve the search results more reliably? the current way of doing it is not very reliable, I believe. sometimes, it gives more than expected number of items, while sometimes it gives less
<daniellimws> kyrofa: anything you've found regarding the problem I logged?
<wxl> balloons: also did you intend to link to cadence testing and not iso testing? maybe that's the results of my confusion. when i see "iso test" i don't immediately think "package test"
<femilamptey> Hi
<daniellimws> Hi
<Accelerator> Hi
<femilamptey> I’ve posted a call to test of my fixed snap at https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/call-for-testing-tably-snap/3270
<femilamptey> And also, is it possible that I could get an extension? I’m still having classes and I’m not sure how free I’ll be to complete the rest of my assignment
<femilamptey> Thank you
<Accelerator> Um you know you can ask for task extension when commenting on your task
<femilamptey> I’ve made several comments over the past few days but I haven’t gotten a reply
<daniellimws> who's the mentor
<femilamptey> Sergio, Schvezov, Kyle Fazzari Carla Sella elopio
<femilamptey> Sergio Schvezov, Kyle Fazzari, Carla Sella, elopio
<wxl> kyrofa: ^^
<Accelerator> Um yeah i'm still waiting most of them to review my work too but has 36 hours already passed?
<daniellimws> or popey
<wxl> sorry to hear about the delays, folks
<wxl> i know elopio was on vacation.. carla's almost never on irc. i don't know schvezov.
<wxl> wish i could help more :(
<Accelerator> wxl: It's ok....do you think you have access?
<femilamptey> I’ve been waiting for over 3 days for a response from any of them
<wxl> i know i don't, Accelerator. :(
<wxl> 3 days O_O
<femilamptey> Yupp
<wxl> let me see what i can do
<Accelerator> wxl: I waited 5 days... but yeah i can understand with christmas and new year on the horizon
<daniellimws> sergiusens?
<wxl> oh sergiusens IS schvezov. i never knew his last name XD
<Accelerator> XD
<daniellimws> haha
<daniellimws> XD
<wxl> i'll see if i can catch them elsewhere
<daniellimws> perhaps in #snappy?
<sergiusens> I am here
<kyrofa> Hey folks, I'm sorry, we've been on a "final work week of the year" rush. We need to go through our queue
<sergiusens> but I can only do reviews for code against snapcraft mostly
<femilamptey> Okay
<Accelerator> We understand
<sergiusens> I am only a backup, backup, backup mentor for all other tasks
<femilamptey> hope you’re all well
<sergiusens> and given elopio mentioned he would be checking every day I didn't pay much attention to others
<popey> Did I miss a ping?
<popey> daniellimws: ?
<wxl> sergiusens: elopio was doing great…  until he went on vacation :(
<wxl> popey: we have students that have been waiting 36+ hours for responses to their submissions
<kyrofa> Next week should be better once GCI is all I'm doing
<femilamptey> But the deadline for my task is fast approaching.... do you guys think you can extend and check out my call for testing on the snapcraft forum?
<popey> Ok. I am afk right now. Will check the queue when I am back home in an hour tganks
<popey> *thanks
<femilamptey> Okay
<wxl> popey: it's the snappy stuff i can't help with much, i'm sorry to say. :(
<kyrofa> femilamptey, doesn't it pause when you submit?
<femilamptey> Thank you all so much
<Accelerator> yeah thanks everybody
<sergiusens> Accelerator your answer on askubuntu needs some polishing
<femilamptey> I haven’t submitted, I’m on a step in my task but I need some form of approval to move on
<wxl> for non snappy stuff i'm sure i could help XD
<Accelerator> sergiusens: Sorry but could you elaborate more please?
<kyrofa> femilamptey, can you provide a link to your task?
<sergiusens> Accelerator comment in the task and on the generated asset
<Accelerator> Ok will do
<femilamptey> And I’m supposed to ask one of the Snapcrafters admin to do some stuff to my github repo
<femilamptey> This is my task
<femilamptey> https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/4576461547634688/
<daniellimws> kenvandine: do you think it's ok to add heber as a mentor for my task on autopkgtests?
<femilamptey> And this is my repo
<femilamptey> https://github.com/fennecus-z/tably-snap
<femilamptey> The instructions are on the README.md
<femilamptey> And I’m currently supposed to “Ask a Snapcrafters admin to fork your repo into github.com/snapcrafters, transfer the snap name from you to snapcrafters, and configure the repo for automatic publishing into edge on commit”
<kenvandine> daniellimws, sounds like a good idea
<daniellimws> kenvandine: thanks, because I'll be on vacation next entire week. I really hope I can get this done latest by tomorrow.
<daniellimws> kenvandine: are you able to add? or we need popey to do it?
<kyrofa> femilamptey, I extended the deadline. However, all you need is the snap published and call for testing out in order to get approval from me anyway. Transferring to snapcrafters is the next step, but it's not really on you to wait for it to happen
<kenvandine> daniellimws, looks like i can't add mentors
<kenvandine> popey, can you please do that?
<kenvandine> add heber ?
<heber> daniellimws, yes feel free to make the steps more reliable
<popey> kenvandine: I can, as can flexiondotorg
<kenvandine> cool, please make it so :)
<popey> I am afk. Will look when at my desk in an hour
<kenvandine> flexiondotorg, ^^ are you around?
<daniellimws> heber: this may be one factor affecting it https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26228083/
<femilamptey> kyrofa, thank you so much for your assistance!
<daniellimws> I'll try my best
<daniellimws> kenvandine, popey: it's ok thanks for all the help, no rush
<femilamptey> kyfora, I’ve called it out for testing at https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/call-for-testing-tably-snap/3270/4
<femilamptey> Hi @popeym
<femilamptey> *popey
<femilamptey> Do you think you could transfer my repo to Snapcrafters?
<femilamptey> Thanks!
<popey> Will do
<popey> Does it work now?
<femilamptey> Yes it does
<femilamptey> Thanks so much for informing me
<femilamptey> I tested it out for a while before putting it back
<Accelerator> sergiusens: Just edited it...i would be grateful if you could review it today.
<popey> femilamptey: you need to request transfer of the snap to the snapcrafters account in the forum
 * popey is back at his desk.
<popey> Right, what needs doing? :)
<popey> femilamptey: heya, got a link to your task?
<wxl> ^^ Accelerator can popey help you?
<daniellimws> popey: add heber as a mentor to the autopkgtests for gnome software task please :_
<daniellimws> :)
<popey> ok
<femilamptey> popey, here is the github link https://github.com/fennecus-z/tably-snap
<Accelerator> wxl: I don't know...he seems rather busy
<wxl> Accelerator: only one way to find out i guess
<sergiusens> wxl I already approved
<wxl> oh?
<wxl> ok nevermind
<sergiusens> wxl Accelerator's task
 * wxl goes back to his regularly scheduled program
<Accelerator> thank u guys
<popey> femilamptey: can you link to the task on codein?
<femilamptey> popey here is the GCI task https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/4576461547634688/
<m4sk1n> who claimed the task to document ubuntu-dev-tools?
<popey> thanks
<daniellimws> popey: this task https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5831541185839104/
<m4sk1n> one of you?
<daniellimws> not me
<daniellimws> I'm still on my task
<Accelerator> m4sk1n: Don't think anyone gonna answer that
<Accelerator> but yeah it was not me too
<daniellimws> well technically you sent a pr already right? why not just get tsimonq2 to create another task with the same name
<tsimonq2> daniellimws: Because the task can only be done once.
<Accelerator> yeah add a few like so that i can do some too 😀
<Accelerator> tsimonq2: Can't you add a few like the ones that already disappeared?
<Accelerator> We did not get the chance to try it
<wxl> popey: Lubuntu has now 3 images so I've split out the one ISO task into three. If you could publish the remaining two, that would be great: https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/6033562992115712/ https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/6058270328356864/ please also add tsimonq2 as mentor. you might also want to add balloons, mallen, and Carla, as they were all mentors on the original.
<tsimonq2> Accelerator: I could but like I said, it's kinda a unique task :/
<tsimonq2> In any case I'd like popey's or balloon's help in resolving this...
<daniellimws> tsimonq2: can you check if it was abandoned
<tsimonq2> +1 wxl
<Accelerator> tsimonq2: i see so we lost our chance
<daniellimws> last week there was a task that was abandoned and somehow got off the taskboard
<heesen>  sergiusens: could you please review my task
<daniellimws> it was also a one instance task
<popey> wxl: done
<popey> kenvandine: can you help with https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5831541185839104/ ?
<tsimonq2> daniellimws: Sure, but I don't want to hurt the poor guy if he's already started putting a good amount of work into it :/
<tsimonq2> Accelerator: There will be more tasks like it.
<wxl> popey: thank you very much :) hope you feeling better, btw. i'm not.
<daniellimws> I suppose that's one problem with doing a task before claiming it
<popey> i am.. awwww
<tsimonq2> heesen: I don't think there's a need to ping if it's already submitted for review :)
<daniellimws> popey: kenvandine wasn't able to add heber to the task
<Accelerator> tsimonq2: That's a relief
<tsimonq2> +1 wxl
<kenvandine> popey, yeah, i can't add mentors
<popey> because heber wasn't a mentor, i just invited him to be one
<tsimonq2> daniellimws: Right :/
<wxl> tsimonq2: you're sick?
<popey> someone need to poke heber to accept the invite :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: No, I was hoping popey would get well :)
<kenvandine> popey, he's been poked :)
<popey> ta
<tsimonq2> Accelerator: right :D
<kenvandine> popey, even if he accepts i don't think i can add mentors
<kenvandine> i don't see a way to edit that
<wxl> tsimonq2: well he already is apparently :)
<popey> kenvandine: i can/will
<tsimonq2> aah I'm on mobile with no spellcheck, you guys are too fast ;P
<tsimonq2> wxl: good :)
<sergiusens> heesen another mentor is looking at it and already added feedack, I won't be stepping on his toes ;-)
<heesen> ok
<heber> popey, kenvandine done
<heesen_> kyrofa,what test  could I had to the test to add coverage
<heesen_> ?
<kyrofa> heesen_, have you looked through the coverage of the code yet instead of through the tests themselves?
<heesen_> kyrofa, where can i look throught the coverage of the code
<heesen_> i only look on the site and choose a test with least %coverage
<kenvandine> popey, heber accepted it
<daniellimws> woah congrats m4sk1n, your snap is first on the list https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/12/20/top-snaps-in-november
<kenvandine> m4sk1n, that's awesome!
<m4sk1n> :o
<popey> kenvandine: added heber to https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/5083213170999296/
<kenvandine> popey, thx!
<kenvandine> heber, thanks for helping out!
<daniellimws> thanks!
<daniellimws> heesen_: do you mean module with least coverage?
<heesen_> yes and what should i add to it
<heesen_> ?
<daniellimws> can you send a link to your pr? perhaps I can help
<daniellimws> heesen_
<heber> kenvandine, no problem!
<heesen_> https://bit.ly/ugciscover
<heesen_> i have to select on test and add more coverage
<daniellimws> heesen: which module are you looking at?
<heesen_> https://codecov.io/gh/elopio/snapcraft/src/master/snapcraft/internal/sources/_rpm.py
<Accelerator> daniellimws: I don't think you managed to ping him
<Accelerator> oh forget it
<heesen> daniellimws,sorry for taking some time to respond
<daniellimws> heesen: ok, which line are you adding coverage to
<heesen_> i dont know on which line can i add coverage
<daniellimws> heesen: the lines that are yellow and red are ones that are not covered yet
<daniellimws> green means already covered
<daniellimws> so you should add tests to the red and yellow lines
<heesen_> ok
<daniellimws> or maybe not the yellow ones, but the red one
<daniellimws> or maybe not the yellow ones, but the red ones
<heesen_> what could i add ?
<daniellimws> for example line 32, you can add a test to ensure that error is triggered
<daniellimws> when source_tag is true
<daniellimws> how to do it is left for you to figure out :)
<heesen_> ok
<heesen_> thanks for he help
<daniellimws> np
<heesen> kyrofa, when you are free could you please review my task
<konrad11901> popey, can you check my submission please? It's been over 49 hours :(
<popey> konrad11901: oh dear, can you link to it?
<popey> nvm, found it
<konrad11901> ok, sorry, I had to go away from keyboard for a while
<popey> Sorry it wasn't approved earlier.
<konrad11901> No problem :)
<tsimonq2> m4sk1n: I approved your task ;)
<m4sk1n> thanks :)
<tsimonq2> m4sk1n: meh, don't think it's worth the extra loop... please add the "::" like mitya57 commented on the last one :)
<m4sk1n> ok
 * tsimonq2 will be AFK for the next 2-3 hours, lmk how things go
<m4sk1n> done
<mallen> @popey Can you publish this please? https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/4837947654275072/
<popey> mallen: done
<mallen> tyvm
<popey> np
#ubuntu-google 2017-12-22
<daniellimws> heesen: you online?
<heesen> yes
<daniellimws> heesen: I saw your pull request, wanna give you some advice so that you don't need to wait another day (or possibly through the weekend) for your task
<daniellimws> heesen: it's better if you run the tests before you push, because now your build is red on travis
<heesen> ok
<daniellimws> heesen: also, when adding a new test case, you should create a new function, with a name that describes the test
<tsimonq2> m4sk1n: Apologies, I don't have the energy to do a review of your task tonight. I'll try my best to get it back to you tomorrow evening.
<Shivangi> Hi
<Shivangi> Is anyone online here
<Shivangi> ??
<daniellimws> Hi
<daniellimws> hi Accelerator
<Accelerator> hi daniellimws
<Accelerator> daniellimws: you are taking a leave right?
<daniellimws> Accelerator: yea sadly won't be able to work on anything for a week
<daniellimws> maybe will queue up some tutorial tasks
<Accelerator> daniellimws: Sorry if i missed anything..but my internet connection is not that good and i need to keep refreshing the page
<daniellimws> Accelerator: oh was just saying that sadly I won't be able to work on anything for a week
<daniellimws> maybe I'll queue up some tutorial tasks
<Accelerator> daniellimws: Yeah u said yesterday that u were going to take a leave for a week
<daniellimws> Accelerator: yea
<Accelerator> daniellimws: Sorry again...but yeah u can take a leave and de-stress...u can still catch up and the mentors would have already added new tasks by then
<daniellimws> well technically, it's just that I'm going overseas without a computer :V
<Accelerator> Oh that could be a little problematic....and you won't even be able to stay in touch with the IRC..
<daniellimws> phone will do
<Accelerator> Ok....But yes i still believe you can catch up after a week
<Accelerator_> daniellimws: I believe you will still be on the leaderboard after you come back lol
<daniellimws> I do hope so
<daniellimws> Accelerator: what task are you working on now?
<Accelerator> daniellimws: You won't believe me but i'm still searching for an intersting one XD
<Accelerator> *interesting
<daniellimws> oh maybe you can look at the autopkgtests one haha
<daniellimws> I'm working on that and sure triggers my brain cells
<Accelerator> i'm thinking of taking up a package and publish one XD....heard that the task u are talking about is like hacking google XD
<daniellimws> er wat lol
<Accelerator> what i meant is that it's very difficult lol
<daniellimws> oh yea it sure is
<Accelerator> You are leaving today daniellimws?
<daniellimws> nope 2 days later
<Accelerator> So going to do everything u can in those 2 days lol?
<daniellimws> nah it's fine if I do less tasks
<daniellimws> I hope the quality compensates for the quantity
<Accelerator> Yes the faq says quality>quantity
<qazi> hi kyrofa
<qazi> kyrofa: I am refering to my snap. please reinstall it as  i added one script in the metadeta. please note that you are using --show-all which is incorrect, you have to use --show_all
<qazi> mentors, I am refering to my snap. please reinstall it as  i added one script in the metadeta. please note that you are using --show-all which is incorrect, you have to use --show_all
<Accelerator> qazi: The time zones are different...please wait as the mentors may be asleep at this particular time
<qazi> kyrofa
<qazi> hi
<qazi> how many tasks have you guys completed
<riamo> hi
<m4sk1n> hi
<riamo> your no of completed tasks? :p
<m4sk1n> not many…
<riamo> 'number'
<m4sk1n> :D
<Accelerator> happy aren't u? lol
<m4sk1n> Maybe I prefer not to say about it?
<Accelerator> Yeah me too haha
<m4sk1n> at least we are on the leaderboard
<daniellimws> lol everyone that comes in just asks about the nummber of completed tasks
<daniellimws> maybe we can configure the bot to respond to that with "quality > quantity"
<m4sk1n> great task idea
<Accelerator_> daniellimws: That's a good idea...maybe we can ask the mentors to add more features to the bots lol
<omairqazi> hi guys
<omairqazi> hi popey
<omairqazi> hi elopio
<omairqazi> hi heesen__
<omairqazi> hi +elopio
<heesen__> hi
<heesen__> omairqazi,do you need any help
<omairqazi> can you check if the problem has resolved
<omairqazi> https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/call-for-testing-omairqazi-instantnews/3278
<heesen_> ok will do
<heesen_> could you please send me the task link
<heesen_> omairqazi, could you please send me the task link
<Accelerator_> heesen_: He is not online
<heesen__> ok
<m4sk1n> are the current bots written in python?
<Accelerator_> I think  Supybots are built using python
<daniellimws> heber, are you able to run the tests consistently? because no matter what I try, it is not 100% consistent
<daniellimws> sometimes it gives me more than expected amount of items, sometimes it returns no items, while sometimes it gets stuck
<daniellimws> not sure if it is a network issue on my side
<Aayush> Mr.men
<Aayush> Mr.Mentor I want to download Ubuntu 17.10 but the download is not available
<daniellimws> which link are you looking at
<daniellimws> Aayush
<Aayush> https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<daniellimws> Aayush: um it says its discouraged but if you don't care, try this http://releases.ubuntu.com/17.10/ubuntu-17.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<Aayush> So can I do 16.04.03
<daniellimws> that's also fine
<daniellimws> but which task are you looking at
<Aayush> Cause I like my laptop
<daniellimws> depends on the task I suppose
<Aayush> The task says to download 17.10
<Aayush> But if it is not recommended
<m4sk1n> my laptop is on the list of affected by this problem, but I don’t have this problem
<m4sk1n> even with 18.04
<daniellimws> wow so fast
<daniellimws> I'm still using 17
<Aayush> Cause I have to download under parent supervision
<daniellimws> if so, I suggest you use a vm
<daniellimws> virtualbox
<daniellimws> because the task is asking for 17.10
<Aayush> Can u pls send me the link
<Aayush> And the requirements for 17.10
<daniellimws> https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<daniellimws> I don't know what requirements are there
<Aayush> Thank you
<Aayush> http://releases.ubuntu.com/17.10/ubuntu-17.10-desktop-amd64.iso This link isn’t working
<daniellimws> what's wrong
<daniellimws> releases.ubuntu.com/17.10/
<daniellimws> https://releases.ubuntu.com/17.10/
<Accelerator_> What's wrong?
<Aayush> It doesn’t load
<daniellimws> Does the second url work?
<Aayush> No
<daniellimws> Can you specify the error?
<Aayush> Can’t establish secure connection tothe server
<Aayush> To the
<Accelerator> releases.ubuntu.com/17.10/ubuntu-17.10-desktop-amd64.iso....this one is working though
<daniellimws> Could it be a network issue on your side?
<Accelerator> Yeah it seems to working here.
<Accelerator> *be
<Aayush> Sir if you allow can I just download 16.04.03
<Aayush> Because it would be easier
<daniellimws> It's not about me allowing, because I'm not a mentor :)
<Aayush> How can I talk to the mentor
<daniellimws> you can leave a comment in the task
<daniellimws> in the code in webstie
<Accelerator> Well we don't know if your request will be accepted because your task does specify ubuntu 17.10
<Aayush> How should I leave a comment on the task
<daniellimws> er, did you claim the task
<Accelerator> Just scroll down your page and you should see "Write your comment"
<Aayush> But I didn’t claim the task
<Accelerator> Well then you can't leave a comment
<Guest63459> Your mentor Alan Pope and Martin winepress are not reviewing my work it's bean a long time more than 24hrs.. and I need to complete tasks as fast as I can.
<Guest63459> I am Daniel Livingston
<Guest63459> Plz
<Guest63459> Help me
<Guest63459> Your mentor Alan Pope and Martin winepress are not reviewing my work it's bean a long time more than 24hrs.. and I need to complete tasks as fast as I can.
<Guest63459> Plz help me
<Guest63459> Your mentor Alan Pope and Martin winepress are not reviewing my work it's bean a long time more than 24hrs.. and I need to complete tasks as fast as I can.
<Guest63459> Your mentor Alan Pope and Martin winepress are not reviewing my work it's bean a long time more than 24hrs.. and I need to complete tasks as fast as I can.
<Guest63459> Your mentor Alan Pope and Martin winepress are not reviewing my work it's bean a long time more than 24hrs.. and I need to complete tasks as fast as I can.
<Guest63459> Your mentor Alan Pope and Martin winepress are not reviewing my work it's bean a long time more than 24hrs.. and I need to complete tasks as fast as I can.
<daniellimws> um
<Accelerator> nothing i can do
<daniellimws> interesting person
<Accelerator> very interesting
<daniellimws> popey ^^
<Accelerator> He didn't even get the names right
<popey> o/
<daniellimws> the guy up there seems to be pretty frustrated
<Accelerator> Maybe he started late?
<popey> looking
<popey> just got emails
<popey> https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5327438894596096/
<popey> the task is empty
<daniellimws> He didn't submit anything?
<Accelerator> what was the fuss about then?
<popey> yeah, replied to the mail
<popey> huh
<popey> the website now shows content!
<Accelerator> Network problem?
 * Accelerator is going to sleep
<wxl> so what are we planning on doing about this installing 17.10 task in light of the fact that the download is gone due to bios bug? we should disable it or change it to another version, maybe xenial. or maybe say vm only. thoughts, popey ?
<popey> wxl: good point. We should disable until fixed, right?
<popey> We can re enable it later.
<wxl> popey: i could see several ways of resolving it, but as is certainly doesn't work.
<wxl> popey: we do have students working on it, though, so maybe we just revise it to be VM only
<wxl> popey: ..until fixed
<popey> I would just disable temporarily
<popey> i have set https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/6213665139195904/ to zero tasks
<popey> so those already on it are okay, but no new ones should be created.
<popey> Good spot wxl !
<wxl> popey: thanks popey. i'll try to remember to keep an eye on that when it's back. i've been following the bug pretty closely.
#ubuntu-google 2017-12-23
<wxl> popey: contacted every student who had claimed the 17.10 install and told them what's up so they don't get frustrated/waste time.
<wxl> and on that note i'm going home!
<parthpro> hiiiiiiii
<parthpro> what i ahave to do it here
<parthpro> i can't understand can u please explian me
<vivaan> hi
<wxl> oh hai
<vivaan> give the question
<vivaan> pls
<wxl> parthpro: when you say "here," i assume you're referring to a specific task?
<vivaan> here
<wxl> here as in irc?
<wxl> if you have a question, now's the time to ask.....
<vivaan> according to google code in task u have to give me a question and i have answer it ...and my first task gets over,
<wxl> please give a link to this task instance vivaan
<vivaan> pk
<vivaan> ok
<vivaan> https://bit.ly/ugcichat
<vivaan> is this fine?
<wxl> vivaan: that's a link to the webchat, not to your task.
<vivaan> https://codein.withgoogle.com/tasks/5637753310019584/?sp-categories=1
<vivaan> this?
<wxl> yep
<vivaan> :)
<wxl> so here's the steps:
<wxl>  1. come here (you did this)
<vivaan> ok
<wxl>  2. say hi to three specific individuals, who are your mentors (you said hi to someone, but not specifically them)
<vivaan> ok understood
<wxl>  3. go to askubuntu and find an open question tagged snap and answer it with the correct solution
<vivaan> how to go to askbuntu
<vivaan> ??
<wxl> you click the link
<wxl> Find an open question in askubuntu: https://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/snap
<wxl> that link
<vivaan> ok thats it??
<wxl> then find one you can answer
<wxl> then provide the answer
<vivaan> and then i complete my first task?
<wxl> you don't provide the answer here
<wxl> you provide the answer on askubuntu.com
<wxl> then you can provide a link to the question you answered and submit your task for approval
<vivaan> after writing the answer i complete my task
<vivaan> after writing the answer i complete my task
<vivaan> ???????
<wxl> after you provide the answer, you provide a link on code in and submit it. assuming the answer is correct and properly worded, your mentor will accept it
<wxl> if your answer is incorrect, then more work will be requested
<wxl> in other words, any answer is not acceptable
<wxl> also, the task isn't considered complete until the mentor approves your submission
<vivaan> ok so if my anwer is right so i gt to the next round
<wxl> after the mentor approves it, yes
<vivaan> there are how many rounds?    sorry for asking so many questions im very urios
<wxl> there's probably more tasks than you have the time/energy to do XD
<wxl> the goal is to get as many as you can done
<vivaan> ok thanks u were very helpful!!!    so now i go to the link u provided answer qestions
<wxl> on your task instance
<vivaan> how to submit ur answer
<vivaan> ??
<wxl> have you already claimed the task? because if you have it should be obvious.
<wxl> there's a place to leave comments
<vivaan> ok thank u :)
<wxl> no problem
<wxl> just a word of warning: it is a holiday in much of the english-speaking world, so there's not a lot of mentors around right now
<wxl> if it takes a while to get a reply, just be patient. you can always find another task to start working on :)
<FRANK_> Hello
<FRANK_> Hola
<m4sk1n> > the goal is to get as many as you can done
<m4sk1n> quality > quantity…
<Pradyumna> hi
<m4sk1n> hi
<Dolly> Hello Mentors! I am Dolly Sharma studying in grade XI from India. So, I am here cause I find it interesting. I like to surf net in my free time
<Dolly> Well! Besides english, I do know German and will definitely try my best in doing the task:)
<m4sk1n> good luck Dolly
<Shantanu> someone there
<Accelerator> Yes?
<wxl> no
<wxl> but somewhere's here
<Shantanu> hey wait i am sharing something
<Shantanu> This doesn't look like you've gone through the tutorial, but just downloaded and run freeplane?
<Shantanu> this popey messaged me in task
<Shantanu> now let me tell you
<Accelerator> wxl: Hi there!
<wxl> hey @Accelerator :)
<wxl> Shantanu: popey has been idle here for about 16 hours. why not just reply to the task?
<Shantanu> i gone thorught tutorial
<Shantanu> then in terminal message came  to install it
<Shantanu> btw i did day before yesterday
<Shantanu> when he didnt reply then i come here
<Shantanu> i think u guys remembered me?
<wxl> well you know it is a holiday in much of the native english speaking world, right?
<Shantanu> yeah
<wxl> also i've been told patience is a virtue……… XD
<Shantanu> yeah but bro 2 days i waited na
<wxl> so find something else to work on while you wait
<Shantanu> pls gop through tutorial
<Shantanu> pls help wxl
<wxl> i'm not the mentor of that task and can probably provide very little help on it. you need to speak to your mentors, Shantanu.
<Shantanu> pls go through tutorial
<Accelerator> Could you give us a screenshot?
<Shantanu> but he was not replying
<Shantanu> of which
<wxl> then wait until he does
<Accelerator> Shantanu: Of your work
<wxl> and maybe a link to the task...
<Shantanu> ok
<Accelerator> wxl: It's this task
<Shantanu> http://prntscr.com/hrezro
<Accelerator> https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5793626825162752/
<Shantanu> http://prntscr.com/hrezvv
<Shantanu> http://prntscr.com/hrf00p
<wxl> yeah i'm looking for Shantanu's instance of the task Accelerator
<Shantanu> http://prntscr.com/hrf05s
<wxl> i cannot tell you what a hoarde of info there is to dig through as a mentor
<Shantanu> http://prntscr.com/hrf08w
<Accelerator> wxl: Oh haha...i thought you did not have access..sorry
<Shantanu> pls check and tell me my mistake so that i can do my task
<Shantanu> ??
<Shantanu> ??
<Accelerator> wait
<wxl> Shantanu: i have to tell you that being patient is going to go a looooooooong way in getting you help. NOT being patient is most likely going to have the opposite effect.
<Shantanu> :(
<Shantanu> yaar i waited too much
<Shantanu> now what you want
<Accelerator> well mine is like this.....different from yours Shantanu
<Accelerator> https://prnt.sc/hrf16m
<Shantanu> actually mine one not loaded full and i took screenshot
<Shantanu> can u call popey here
<wxl> the way *I* read this tutorial (i'm not the mentor, again), the final result is uploading a snap. so it should be easily found in the snap store. no?
<Shantanu> no we dont have to upload
<wxl> that looks like the last part of the tutorial to me............
<konrad11901> You should upload it Shantanu
<konrad11901> To the "edge" channel
<wxl> and indeed that's what `--release=edge` refers to in the tutorial
<konrad11901> yes
<Accelerator> Shantanu: You did not follow the complete tutorial...that's why you task was not approved
<Accelerator> *your
<Shantanu> oh pls tell
<Shantanu> it means i dont have to install i have to upload??
<wxl> Shantanu: follow the last step. it's uploading.
<Shantanu> am i right?
<wxl> the section called "Upload your snap"
<konrad11901> Shantanu: installing it is also recommended, to check if the snap is working
<Nissaar> you should go through every step of the tutorial
<Shantanu> ohk
<Nissaar> especially concerning snapcraft tasks
<Nissaar> each step is very important
<Shantanu> The goal of this task is to test-drive the following linked tutorial. Ensure the tutorial covers everything required to complete it, and file bugs (if found) at the external link.  You will require an Ubuntu 16.04 machine or VM in which to run this task.  https://docs.snapcraft.io/build-snaps/java
<Shantanu> it didnt specify upload
<wxl> test-drive the tutorial means complete the tutorial
<wxl> since the tutorial includes uploading, yes, it does
<Shantanu> ohk
<Shantanu> tnx
<Accelerator> Um the last part of the tutorial said to upload to be able to share
<Shantanu> tnx
<Shantanu> see but in ruby snap tutorial
<Shantanu> i only installed then also i got approoved
<wxl> http://31.media.tumblr.com/3bc2dd2bd334ee8dab3eef42429d3eff/tumblr_mjlbe1BsFB1rheqhwo1_500.gif
<Shantanu> http://prntscr.com/hrf4rk
<Shantanu> and popey accepted it
<Accelerator> Well i can't help you in that one but maybe the task now involves uploading the snap?
<Shantanu> https://docs.snapcraft.io/build-snaps/ruby
<Nissaar> is popeye reviewing rn ?
<Shantanu> it involvles?
<wxl> Shantanu: that includes uploading your snap, yes
<Accelerator> wxl: that gif though 😂
<Shantanu> it involves uploading even -_-
<wxl> Accelerator: XD
<Nissaar> which task  are you talking about shantanu ?
<Shantanu> http://prntscr.com/hrf5di
<Shantanu> ruby snap
<Nissaar> ruby, freeplane, offlineimap ?
<Shantanu> see i sent this for review
<Nissaar> actually they sometimes ask fir logs
<Shantanu> http://prntscr.com/hrf5la
<Accelerator> Shantanu: The task now involves uploading the snaps..that's why
<Shantanu> didnt get yopu
<wxl> Shantanu: i think if you spent a little more time uploading the snap, you'd probably get the task approved faster XD
<Accelerator> Earlier on it was approved...now you have to upload the snaps
<Shantanu> wxl : i dont know java
<Nissaar> it would have been better if you had send screenshots of each input, error mesaages, and final outputs
<wxl> but if you want to sit here and argue, you can do that, to.............
<Shantanu> ok
<Shantanu> not intrested in arguing -_-
<wxl> then get uploading :)
<Accelerator> Shantanu:  Be patient...the mentors will get back to you once you submit a complete task
<Shantanu> ok
<Shantanu> now i will upload even
<wxl> ok and on that note time for tea
<konrad11901> wxl: I'd like to do tasks related to testing Lubuntu daily builds. I see that on iso.qa.ubuntu.com there are a few testcases for Lubuntu (desktop/Next/Alternate), like installing it on entire disk or running Lubuntu in a live session. Should I test all these cases or one of them?
<wxl> konrad11901: there are three tasks, one for each of the images (desktop/next/alternate). each of those tasks involve doing the entire testsuite, i.e. all of the testcases within those images
<konrad11901> wxl: ok, thanks a lot :)
<SHantanu_> sudo snap install freeplane_*.snap --devmode --dangerous
<SHantanu_> error: cannot open: "freeplane_*.snap"
<wxl> konrad11901: no problem. feel free to ping if you have questions. #lubuntu-devel is bridged to matrix and so you can ping my matrix nick (wxl[m]) there and i'll get an alert on my phone
<SHantanu_> ??
<popey> Shantanu: did the previous step work?
<SHantanu_> ?
<konrad11901> Shantanu_: so such file doesn't exist, that's pretty obvious, check your snap's name and if you're in a correct directory...
<popey> you know it works if there is a .snap file in the current directory
<popey> if the previous step failed, then it won't have made a snap
<SHantanu_> i copiued directly
<SHantanu_> no spelling m,istake
<SHantanu_> finbally popey
<SHantanu_> popey there
<Accelerator> Yeah running the "snapcraft" command should snap it
<SHantanu_> did
<SHantanu_> snapcraft "grade" property not specified: defaulting to "stable" Preparing to pull desktop-glib-only  Hit http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu artful InRelease                        Get:1 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu artful-security InRelease [78.6 kB]     Get:2 http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu artful-updates InRelease [78.6 kB]    Get:3 http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu artful-backports InRelease [72.2 kB]  Get:4
<SHantanu_> after thjis lots of messgae
<SHantanu_> came
<SHantanu_> popey?
<popey> yes, grab the last 100 lines or so, and paste them in http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<SHantanu_> popey: there?
<popey> so we can see them
<wxl> artful? is this not supposed to be run on xenial???
<popey> it is! good spot
<SHantanu_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26239426/
<SHantanu_> popey:pls check
<SHantanu_> at last i got him XD
<Nissaar> has your tasks been reviewed yet ?
<wxl> Shantanu: see my comment above. you're running on the wrong version of ubuntu4
<popey> I need to edit all the tutorials and make it clear they should be run on 16.04 I think
<wxl> popey: i think that's wise, but it is in the task description, no?
<SHantanu_> bro we installed 17.10
<Nissaar> im still waiting for mine to be reviewed and i submitted it on yesterday. have yours been reviewed ?
<popey> yeah, it is in the description
<SHantanu_> so it wont run there?
<popey> "You will require an Ubuntu 16.04 machine or VM in which to run this task."
<Nissaar> it should have been 16.04
<popey> it says in the task :)
<SHantanu_> popey:pls update
<Nissaar> it does not run on 17.10
 * wxl facepalms
 * Accelerator facepalms too
<Nissaar> it is mentionned in the descriptin
<SHantanu_> popey:in java it installs freeplane
<popey> SHantanu_: you need to do the tutorial in Ubuntu 16.04, not 17.10 or 17.04
<Nissaar> i did the java and freeplane task
<popey> (it says in the task)
<Nissaar> and it has run well on 16.04
<Nissaar> it has been approved
<SHantanu_> popey:ok can u tell me how to install in vm
<SHantanu_> is there any tutorial
<Nissaar> popey: have you reviewed all the tasks yet ?
<Nissaar> try oracle virtual box
<popey> Nissaar: i am right now
<Shantanu> popey: pls review :)
<Shantanu> nissaar:oracle virtual box is good?
<Nissaar> i use it
<Nissaar> SHantanu: it can be slow at times
<Nissaar> but its god
<Nissaar> to use
<wxl> i wouldn't say vbox is any slower than any other vm
<Shantanu> ok intsalling now to complete
<popey> it's good enough for this task
<wxl> assuming you have ample resources, it can run near natively
<Nissaar> i havent used any other vm
<Shantanu> tnx guys
<popey> yeah, i use it all the time here, works well enough
<wxl> kvm is nice on linux. built right into the kernel.
<wxl> but i got started on vbox and i'm just used to it, so that's what i use. nearly every day, i might add.
<Nissaar> dual booting is also nice xD
<popey> Back an an hour...
<Nissaar> i also started gci on virtual box xd
<Shantanu> http://prntscr.com/hrfiyj
<Shantanu> what is this
<Accelerator> wxl: I dual booted mine XD
<Nissaar> popey: review my taks when youre free. thx
<popey> Nissaar: already did yours
<wxl> dual boots are too much of a pain imho
<Nissaar> i dual booted with ubuntu 16.04 too xD
<Shantanu> popey:not mine
<popey> am right now :)
<Shantanu> popeye:http://prntscr.com/hrfiyj
<Shantanu> what does this mean
<Nissaar> popeye: thx very. was waitiing for the mail.
<wxl> good job popeye XD
<Accelerator> um guys..it's popey
<Accelerator> XD
<wxl> yes but admittedly popeye is much funnier
<popey> * popeye glares at wzl
<wxl> XD
<Accelerator> popeye the sailor XD
<wxl> actually wlx seems to be the most common miscommunication
<popey> back soon!
 * wxl resists the urge to stick popey's head on a popeye imange
<Ampgh> Hi elopio
<Ampgh> Sergiusens Hi
 * popey returns
<kyrofa> Hey everyone! Stopping by for a bit to review some tasks. Anyone need help while I'm here?
<Nissaar> kyrofa: https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/6297389344227328/
<Nissaar> kyrofa: could you please review that if youre free ?
<kyrofa> Nissaar, yeah I'm going through the tasks now
<kyrofa> Nissaar, although I'm afraid I'm not a mentor for that one
<kyrofa> Nissaar, oh, I can approve that one though, no problem
<Nissaar> kyrofa: thought you could review it.... no problem ill just wait
<Accelerator> Nissaar: who is your mentor ?
<kyrofa> Nissaar, indeed I can, no worries
<Nissaar> kyrofa: ohh thanks very much
<Nissaar> Accelerator: alan pope and martin wimpress
<Accelerator> Nissaar: It's ok now that another mentor is free to review your work
<kyrofa> heesen_, are you around?
<heesen_> yes
<heesen_> kyrofa,yes
<kyrofa> heesen_, have a minute to chat about the snapcraft testing task?
<heesen_> kyrofa,yes
<kyrofa> heesen_, first of all, do you know how to run the suite of unit tests in snapcraft?
<heesen_> yes
<heesen_> kyrofa,yes
<kyrofa> heesen_, have you run them recently?
<heesen_> kyrofa,yes
<heesen_> kyrofa,3 days ago
<kyrofa> heesen_, in the snapcraft root directory, run `python3 -m coverage html`
<kyrofa> heesen_, any luck?
<heesen> i get this error /usr/bin/python3: No module named coverage
<heesen> kyrofa, what should i do ?
<kyrofa> heesen, ah, progress. How did you install snapcraft's dependencies? By following the hacking guide?
<heesen> kyrofa,yes
<kyrofa> heesen, so you're inside a venv right now?
<heesen> no
<heesen> kyrofa.no
<kyrofa> heesen, ah, get in it then, I bet it's in there
<kyrofa> Try running the command again once you are
<heesen_> no stil not good
<heesen_> same error
<kyrofa> heesen_, you probably didn't do the "development" part of the hacking guide
<kyrofa> Run this command:
<kyrofa> pip install -r requirements.txt -r requirements-devel.txt --editable .
<kyrofa> (the requirements-devel.txt is important)
<heesen> with the . or not
<kyrofa> Yeah, you're saying "install this"
<kyrofa> (the dir with the setup.py)
<kyrofa> (. is "where I am now")
<heesen> getting this error Directory '.' is not installable. File 'setup.py' not found.
<kyrofa> heesen, make sure you're in the snapcraft root directory, the one with the setup.py
<heesen> ok it ran lines of code then got this error Command "python setup.py egg_info" failed with error code 1 in /tmp/pip-build-Vb3KHt/mypy/
<Nissaar> try making a directory in the home folder and build the snap there
<Nissaar> heesen: i have encountered the same error. remind me which task it is maybe i can see what the mentors have commented
<kyrofa> heesen, can you copy the entire log and paste it into https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/ ?
<kyrofa> Nissaar, heesen is hacking on snapcraft
<kyrofa> heesen, we may just want to blow away the venv and start again
<kyrofa> But let me see the log first
<heesen> ok
<heesen> done https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26240777/
<heesen> nissaar it is the write a missing test unit for snapcraft task
<kyrofa> heesen, it doesn't look like you were in your venv when you ran that, you needed to be
<kyrofa> Is that true?
<heesen> i wasnt in venv as the setup.py file is in snapcraft-master
<kyrofa> heesen, sorry, what I mean when I say that is "your venv needs to be active"
<kyrofa> heesen, let's start from scratch just to be sure things work. Where is your venv on disk?
<heesen> in my home folder
<kyrofa> heesen, so like ~/venv/snapcraft maybe?
<kyrofa> Where the "snapcraft" folder is the venv?
<kyrofa> (not snapcraft-master)
<heesen> yes
<Nissaar> heesen: it wasnt that one for me
<heesen> venv/snapcraft
<kyrofa> heesen, okay, make sure that venv is not active, and then blow ~/venv/snapcraft away
<kyrofa> rm -rf ~/venv/snapcraft
<kyrofa> Then cd into snapcraft master and let's start the hacking guide from scratch
<heesen> ok done
<kyrofa> Alright, you have the apt dependencies already installed, so let's re-create the venv
<heesen> ok
<kyrofa> mkdir -p ~/venv/snapcraft
<kyrofa> python3 -m venv ~/venv/snapcraft
<kyrofa> And then active the venv:
<kyrofa> source ~/venv/snapcraft/bin/activate
<kyrofa> heesen, then I want to pause there. Are you familiar with what we just did? Do you understand what's happening there?
<heesen> i understand the first line but the other two no
<kyrofa> heesen, before doing this tutorial, did you ever use pip?
<heesen> it is creating a directory
<kyrofa> Right
<kyrofa> So Python has a set of directories that it uses for its packages
<heesen> ok
<kyrofa> By default, they're system-wide directories, in /usr/lib
<heesen> ok
<kyrofa> When you `sudo apt install python3-foo`, the `foo` package ends up installing stuff in those system-wide directories for everything to use
<heesen> ok
<kyrofa> Similarly, when you `sudo pip install foo` pip will install stuff in system-wide directories for everything to use
<heesen> ok i understand
<kyrofa> So let's imagine you're working on multiple projects. One requires version 1.1 of foo, another requires version 1.6
<kyrofa> You need to somehow have two versions of the same library installed (and its dependencies), without them fighting one another
<heesen> e
<kyrofa> That's really difficult to (read: impossible) if you're using system-wide directories. They have to go to the same place
<kyrofa> This is why "virtual environments" were created. It allows you to install packages into a completely separate place per project instead of system-wide
<kyrofa> Which is why you don't need sudo fo rit
<kyrofa> for it*
<kyrofa> With me so far?
<heesen> yes
<kyrofa> So the second line, `python3 -m venv ~/venv/snapcraft` says "take this directory I just created and make it a virtual environment"
<kyrofa> After you run that command, python is setup in that directory
<heesen> ok
<kyrofa> But if you were to try installing packages, it would still go into the system-wide locations
<kyrofa> The way Python determines where to put things is via several environment variables
<heesen> ok i understand
<kyrofa> When you run the third line, `source ~/venv/snapcraft/bin/activate`, you "activate" that virtual environment by running a script that redefines several environment variables, telling python "hey, everything I do now happens in this venv only"
<kyrofa> Any packages you install with pip etc. go into that venv
<heesen> ok i understood now
<kyrofa> Which means you can have multiple venvs, with different packages installed. Even different versions of the same package
<kyrofa> Alright. So activate that venv, and let's install Snapcraft's dependencies
<heesen> thanks for the explantion
<kyrofa> Of course! You're here to learn, and I appreciate the willingness to do so :)
<kyrofa> Scroll down to the "Installing for development" section
<heesen> thansk
<kyrofa> You'll see the command you ran before
<kyrofa> Run it again, but this time it'll work since you're in the virtual environment:
<kyrofa> pip install -r requirements.txt -r requirements-devel.txt --editable .
<heesen> yes it worked now
<kyrofa> Excellent
<kyrofa> And you should see `which snapcraft` show up as being inside the virtual environment
<kyrofa> Right?
<heesen> yes
<kyrofa> Check this out: run `deactivate`
<kyrofa> And run `which snapcraft` again
<heesen> done
<kyrofa> Did `which snapcraft` return anything?
<heesen> yes '/snap/bin/snapcraft'
<kyrofa> Ah, you have the snapcraft snap installed
<kyrofa> Which is available system-wide
<heesen> ok
<kyrofa> Point is: it changed. That's because snapcraft, and all its dependencies, are only installed in the virtual environment, not system-wide.
<kyrofa> (other than the snap, of course)
<kyrofa> Okay: reactivate your virtual environment to get access to the from-source snapcraft again
<kyrofa> source ~/venv/snapcraft/bin/activate
<kyrofa> Now, inside the snapcraft root directory, run `python3 -m coverage html` again
<kyrofa> It should work this time, since you installed it in the virtual env
<heesen> yes it has
<kyrofa> That took the coverage report from your last unit test run, and turned it into html
<kyrofa> Open up htmlcov/index.html in your favorite browser
<heesen> done
<kyrofa> This is the snapcraft coverage report
<kyrofa> Every file of snapcraft, and how well it's covered in tests
<kyrofa> Select one that ISN'T 100%. I suggest snapcraft/cli/store.py
<heesen> is this the document https://coverage.readthedocs.io/en/coverage-4.4.2/
<kyrofa> Yes, although you don't need to read that unless you want to
<heesen> where do i  find this I suggest snapcraft/cli/store.py
<heesen>  snapcraft/cli/store.py
<kyrofa> Did you open up htmlcov/index.php in your browser?
<kyrofa> Running `python3 -m coverage html` created the `htmlcov` directory in the snapcraft root
<heesen> i ran this  htmlcov/index.php
<kyrofa> Nah, try running this: `firefox htmlcov/index.php`
<heesen> i get a page saying servor not found
<heesen> server
<kyrofa> You're in the root directory of snapcraft? Do you see an htmlcov directory there?
<heesen> the virtual environment is active should i deactivate it
<kyrofa> No
<kyrofa> You want it active the entire time you're touching the snapcraft code
<heesen> i am in the root dir
<heesen> ok
<kyrofa> Do you see an `htmlcov/` directory?
<heesen> yes htmlcov
<kyrofa> What does `ls -l htmlcov/index.php` say?
<kyrofa> Oh man
<kyrofa> I've been hacking on nextcloud too much
<kyrofa> My mistake, try this command: `firefox htmlcov/index.html`
<heesen> ok it worked
<kyrofa> Excellent. So you see a bunch of files, some have 100% coverage, others don't
<kyrofa> Scroll down a little until you find snapcraft/cli/store.py
<kyrofa> You'll see it's not 100%
<heesen> got it
<kyrofa> Click on it, and look through there
<kyrofa> You'll see some red lines. Those are uncovered by tests
<kyrofa> Adding a test that covers them would up the coverage of the entire project
<heesen> ok
<heesen> thanks for the help :)
<kyrofa> heesen, do you see that _human_readable_acls() function?
<heesen> what line is it ?
<kyrofa> heesen, 65
<kyrofa> You should see two lines completely uncovered there
<heesen> yes two blanks lines
<kyrofa> heesen, no, two red lines
<kyrofa> Lines 69-70 on my coverage
<kyrofa> heesen, you can get those lines covered by adding a new test in snapcraft/tests/unit/commands/test_export_login.py
<kyrofa> Run `snapcraft export-login --help` and you'll see it accepts a number of parameters
<kyrofa> One of those parameters is `--snaps`, but there isn't a test in there that makes sure it works
<kyrofa> Add one
<kyrofa> Alright, I have to run for now, but I'll check back later! Bang your head against that for a little bit :)
<heesen> these are the red line
<heesen>         for snap_id in acl['snap_ids']:               snap_names.append(store.get_snap_name_for_id(snap_id))
<kyrofa> heesen, yep, exactly those
<kyrofa> heesen, if you scroll down to the export_login() function you'll see even more
<kyrofa> Cover any/all of them and you've met your task!
<kyrofa> Alright, back soon
<heesen> line ?
<kyrofa> Scroll down, you'll find it
<kyrofa> (my lines are different than yours)
<heesen> ok thanks
<heesen> ok
#ubuntu-google 2017-12-24
<leires> Hi all
<leires> Just want to say
<leires> Happy holidays
<konrad11901> Hi everyone, I'm testing the Lubuntu Desktop daily image and it looks like the GNOME Software doesn't work in live session, but it works without any problems after installing Lubuntu. Is it an expected behavior?
<Accelerator> No i don't think so
<Accelerator> Try asking the mentors when they are online konrad11901
<konrad11901> yeah, I will try to do so
<konrad11901> thanks!
<Shantanu> got error in ubuntu 16.04
<Shantanu> anyone there?
<Shantanu> popey:there?
<Shantanu> ??
<Nissaar> Shantanu: may i help ?
<Shantanu> yeah
<Shantanu> bro i got error in 16.04
<Shantanu> error cannot open : ifflineimap_*.snap
<Nissaar> what error ?
<Shantanu> offlineimap_*.map
<Nissaar> ?
<Nissaar> Shantanu: what is the task titlte ?
<Shantanu> python snap creation
<Nissaar> is it python, rust,r rubby ?
<Nissaar> ahh ok
<Nissaar> wait
<Shantanu> waiting
<Nissaar> did you follow the tutorial step by step ?
<Nissaar> Shantanu: ?
<Shantanu> yes
<Shantanu> i did
<Shantanu> 3times
<Shantanu> not missed any step i am very sure
<Nissaar> did you used sudo before git clone ?
<Shantanu> you mean sudo git clone.......
<Nissaar> yes
<Shantanu> no in step it didnt use sudo in that command so i didnt
<Nissaar> you should not do that
<Nissaar> uhmm.....
<Nissaar> try making a new directory in your home
<Nissaar> adn use cd to go to that directory
<Nissaar> and redo all the steps
<Shantanu> ohk
<popey> Shantanu: no. I am afk right now. Back later
<Shantanu> ok
<Shantanu> Nissaar: not worked
<konrad11901> Shantanu: what was the result of the "snapcraft" command?
<konrad11901> I mean, were there any errors?
<Shantanu> ok wait let me tell
<Accelerator> Yeah it should have worked
<konrad11901> wxl: ping!
<Shantanu> Permission error i got
<Accelerator> send us a screenshot
<Shantanu> wait
<Shantanu> http://prntscr.com/hroze8
<Shantanu> here it is
<Accelerator> use "snap refresh" and try again?
<Shantanu> didnt got you
<Shantanu> may i type snap refresh in terminal?
<Accelerator> yes
<Accelerator> then try all the commands again
<Shantanu> did then also got error
<Shantanu> :(
<Shantanu> he says All snaps are up to date
<Shantanu> Then i give command again
<Shantanu> then again error
<Accelerator> Good...try all the commands again
<Shantanu> all commands :O
<Accelerator> can you send a complete screenshot?
<Shantanu> of which
<Accelerator> of your errors...
<Shantanu> http://prntscr.com/hroze8
<Shantanu> oops
<Shantanu> https://paste.ubuntu.com/262446
<Accelerator> the screenshot?
<SHantanu_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26244638/
<Shantanu> see this accelrator
<Shantanu> full log
<Shantanu> it would help you better
<Accelerator> You even got my name wrong
<Accelerator> wait
<Shantanu> ohk
<Shantanu> http://prntscr.com/hrp2w1
<Accelerator> was snapcraft installed correctly?
<Shantanu> here it is screenshot even
<Shantanu> yeah
<Shantanu> let me install again
<Shantanu> http://prntscr.com/hrp3da
<Shantanu> see this
<Accelerator> wait
<Shantanu> waiting..........
<Shantanu> ?
<Accelerator> https://bugs.launchpad.net/snappy/+bug/1597784
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1597784 in Snappy "'PermissionError: [Errno 13] Permission denied' executing a snap" [Undecided, Expired]
<Accelerator> sounds like this one
<Shantanu> yeah
<Shantanu> but didnt got solution
<daniellimws> Shantanu: hi, can you try this snapcraft cleanbuild
<daniellimws> you will need to have lxd configured
<Shantanu> pls tell
<Shantanu> how i can do
<daniellimws> just follow the instructions here https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-setting-up-lxd-1604
<daniellimws> once you have it setup, try snapcraft cleanbuild
<daniellimws> it will create a lxc container with a fresh new ubuntu image to run snapcraft
<Shantanu> ok willl try
<Shantanu> will u be available after 1hour?
<daniellimws> not sure
<daniellimws> this may take some time installing too
<daniellimws> I'll see
<daniellimws> you may need to install zfs too, if you need to, follow this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<Shantanu> ohk will see
<Shantanu> now tired
<Shantanu> will do later now
<daniellimws> ok
<pranav> hi
<RandomBanana> Bey tbere
<konrad11901> Hi
<m4sk1n> hi
<Shruti_> Hi
<wxl> hey
<wxl> konrad11901: you rang?
<Shruti_> Hi elopio and sergiusens
<Shruti_> Hi elopio
<Accelerator> wxl: konrad11901 had a question about the lubuntu tasks
<wxl> Accelerator: ok well i'll await his question i guess :)
<Shruti_> hi sergiusens
<wxl> Shruti_: there's no guarantee they're actually in front of the keyboard
<wxl> Shruti_: in fact, i can tell you that they've been gone roughly 2 days
<Accelerator> wxl: btw i had a question about Setting up a development environment for the QATracker
<wxl> Accelerator: sure, go ahead
<Shruti_> Ok thanks for the info wxl
<wxl> np Shruti_
<Accelerator> wxl: about Setting up a development environment for the QATracker...i followed all the steps but i'm getting this difficulty-https://prnt.sc/hrr5x5
<konrad11901> oh, hi wxl! I'm now eating dinner with my family, I'll speak to you in a while, ok?
<wxl> konrad11901: sure. i should be around for at least another hour or so
<wxl> let me look at that Accelerator
<Accelerator> sure take your time
<wxl> ok that's done
<wxl> Accelerator: did you use the script?
<wxl> Accelerator: and do you see any similar complaining at http://localhost/?q=qatracker?
<wxl> ugh
<wxl> http://localhost/?q=qatracker
<Accelerator> ok
<Accelerator> wxl: The first link says "page not found"
<Accelerator> wxl: I did follow the tutorial and configured drupal correctly
<wxl> Accelerator: as my second comment should suggest, that wasn't a valid link due to the ?
<Accelerator> oh ok
<wxl> Accelerator: so you did NOT use the script?
<Accelerator> i will send a screenshot
<Accelerator> wxl: I'm a little confused now...which script?
<wxl> Accelerator: https://github.com/SmajevicIrfan/qatracker-setup-script
<wxl> it's mentioned on the tutorial
<wxl> i cannot confirm it works, so that's why i'm asking
<Accelerator> wxl: I can't believe i missed that one..but it should have worked if i did not use the script and followed the tutorial instead?
<wxl> Accelerator: that would be my expectation
<Accelerator> wxl: Ok i will give the script a try and let you know if i encounter any difficulties.
<wxl> so being mentorly i'll tell you how to track this down
<wxl> first off, i'd clone the repo and grep for that error
<wxl> so `bzr branch lp:ubuntu-qa-website && cd ubuntu-qa-website && grep -R "valid testing tracker instance"`
<konrad11901> wxl: so, I've tested the Lubuntu Desktop image, and I encountered two small issues. The first one: GNOME Software doesn't work properly in live session (it runs, but nothing is shown in "All" and "Installed" sections), but after installing Lubuntu it works without any problems. Second: the layout of installer slideshow is not correct (I'll send screenshot in a while) when I set the language to Polish (there is no problem with English). So: are t
<wxl> konrad11901: you had something more to say?
<wxl> Accelerator: you should get one result.. which is here https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-qa-website-devel/ubuntu-qa-website/drupal7-rewrite/view/head:/modules/qatracker/qatracker.functions.php#L143
<wxl> Accelerator: if you look at the code (note i'm not a PHP programmer but just try to catch the logic) it looks like that function checks to see if the $site variable is set
<Accelerator> Yeah
<wxl> Accelerator: and it looks like that's set at the top
<wxl> so it's looking through the qatracker_site database
<Accelerator> ok
<wxl> and specifically looking for subdomain in there
<Accelerator> oh now i get it
<wxl> :)
<Accelerator> wxl: Thanks for the help...you are the best XD
<wxl> np :)
<konrad11901> wxl: no, that's all
<wxl> konrad11901: if you filed the bugs, we're good to go. :)
<konrad11901> wxl: I haven't filed the bugs, because I don't know where to file them. For example, where should I report the GNOME Software bug - to gnome-software or lubuntu?
<wxl> konrad11901: gnome-software and the other one may need some further testing to to figure out who is the culprit (like does this happen with other flavours?) but you can try lubuntu-artwork
<konrad11901> wxl: ok, thanks! I'll report them in a while
